# Tanken ist kein Zucker schlecken ...



## WeisseKroete (13. Januar 2010)

... ich möchte derzeit kein Tank sein.
 Ich gehe seit Tagen mehrere Zufallsinstanzen über den Dugeonfinder und muss echt zugeben, die Tanks haben es nicht einfach.
 Selbst wenn ein Tank darum bittet tanken zu dürfen (was an sich schon schlimm genug ist), wird das von vielen dd´s und sogar Heilern total ignoriert. 
 Ich meine, jeder spielt die Klasse und Rasse die ihm Spass macht, was vollkommen ok ist, aber wenn ein Tank zu hören bekommt: "wer braucht nen Tank wenn die Ghule tanken können" ... "gogogo pull mehrere Gruppen" ... "ich hab keine Lust in der Ini stundenlang rumzulaufen" ... usw., dann kann ich mir vorstellen, das man als Tank die Lust am tanken verliert.
 Die meisten Tanks sind nur noch dafür zuständig, unkontrollierte Pulls von uns dd´s zusammenzusammeln und, oft genug, uns den Hintern zu retten. Sobald der Tank sich das Recht raus nimmt, sich zu bücken und den Loot aufzuheben, pullt ein dd oder läuft unkontrolliert in die nächste Gruppe. Als Dank für einen evtl. Whipe oder den Tod eines Spielerns, bekommt er Unfähigkeit, Lahmheit oder andere, teilweise wirklich unverschämte Dinge, an den Kopf geworfen. 
 Ihr mögt sagen, dann hat der Tank nich das nötige Equip, oder die nötige Erfahrung, aber, vielleicht hat er auch nur Spass am tanken, oder möchte Erfahrung sammeln, genau wie wir als dd´s oder als Heiler auch.
 Im Dugeonfinder warten wir dd´s oft 15 - 20 Min. auf eine Einladung, Heiler im Durchschnitt 5 - 10 Min., Tanks nicht mal ne Minute.
 Vielleicht sollten wir mal drüber nachdenken, das wir uns mit diesem Instanzenverhalten keinen tankenden Nachwuchs motivieren, sondern eher gute Tanks vergraulen.
 Wenn eine Instanz mal ein paar Minuten länger dauert, weil nicht gleich alle Gruppen gleichzeitig gepullt werden, sollte das nicht tragisch sein, immerhin haben wir zu Classic und BC Zeiten mehrere Stunden in einer Instanz verbracht und die Instanzen in Wotkl sind deutlich schneller. 
 Alle schwärmen wir toll die "guten alten Zeiten" waren, aber da hat es ein solches Verhalten einem Tank oder Heiler gegenüber nie gegeben.
 Ich habe andere dd´s gefragt, warum tut ihr das ?? Die Antwort: weil wir es können !!! kam nicht selten. 
 Der Tank steht im Damagemeter nie oben, und nur weil wir als dd´s nich toller finden, als schnellstmöglichst ne Menge Schaden zu machen, schnell schnell weiter rennen, uns im Damagemeter gegenseitig zu messen und die nächste Gruppe zu legen, sollten wir vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken, ob wir dem Tank damit das Recht zum looten und auch die Spass am Spiel nicht nehmen. Hat der Tank vielleicht die paar Sekunden zwischen den Pulls dafür gelassen, das eine Schadensklasse oder auch der Heiler mal Mana schöpfen kann ?? Was wir als Schadensklasse einfach im Eifer des Gefechts übersehen haben !! Weiß der Tank vielleicht, das der eine oder andere Spieler noch nicht so viel Erfahrung hat und ein bisschen Luft zum verschnaufen braucht ?? 
 Vielleicht nicht alle, aber ich denke doch ein Großteil der Tanks haben die Rolle als Tank bewusst gewählt, weil sie Menschen sind, die den Überblick behalten möchten und können. Wollen wir ihnen den Spass am Spiel und an der Tankrolle absprechen ??
 Oft genug rufen alle nach "Erfahrung", egal ob in Instanzen oder Raids, aber mit unserem Verhalten nehmen wir den Tanks oft das Recht diese Erfahrung auch zu sammeln.

 Nur ein paar Gedanken von mir, die ich in letzter Zeit beobachte, es muss niemand meiner Meinung sein.
 Ich möchte auch keinen Zuspruch, sondern nur, das wir uns mal 5 Minuten unserer allzuwichtigen Zeit nehmen, einfach mal darüber nachzudenken.
 Und die Flamer die es nicht fertig bringen mehr als 4 Worte zu schreiben und /vote 4 close Schreiber, spart Euch Eure wertvolle Energie und ignoriert diesen Beitrag einfach :-)


----------



## Rongor (13. Januar 2010)

/sign
Mit meinem DK-Tank-Twink kenn ich des nur zu gut. 
Ich lass halt alle verrecken, die meinen pullen zu müssen.

Als Tank findet man instant ne Rdmgrp^^


----------



## Cradle01 (13. Januar 2010)

Das unterschreibe ich dir voll und ganz,kenne das aus eigener Erfahrung und es ist nicht nur in den HC so sondern auch schon in den Ini´s der alten Welt.


----------



## Numekz (13. Januar 2010)

Da muss ich zustimmen, was mir jedoch auch schon aufgefallen ist sind übermütige Tanks, die es den Heilern nicht leicht machen, sie nich reggen lassen sondern immer pullen, pullen, pullen.
Also denke da gibts so spezis von jeder Sorte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## Noldan (13. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe das Problem ehrlich gesagt nicht. Sollen die DD'S doch pullen was sie wollen. Wenns mir zuviel wird, dann schau ich den Jungs und Mädels halt beim sterben zu. Ich als Pala hab ja meine Bubble und somit stört mich das alles nicht. Wie sagt man so schön "Lernen durch Schmerzen".

P.S. Mir ist es übrigens auch lieber "gute DD's" dabei zu haben, wo auch mehrere Gruppen nach ein paar Sekunden liegen. Da geht das Markenfarmen dann noch deutlich schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simplename (13. Januar 2010)

kenne ich auch zu gut diese situation als Tank...aber ich sage da nur.."lasst euch nicht unterkriegen oder entmutigen" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wie hiess der spruch noch? "Aggro ist nicht episch aber seelengebunden"


----------



## Dabow (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe fast nie Probleme mit meinen Randoms ?!

Wenn jemand meint, er muss für mich pullen - lass ich Ihn sterben !

Wenn ein Hunter für mich pullt, mit Aggroshot und ich nichts davon weiß, klick ich den Buff einfach immer weg. So schießt er sich selbst hoch, stirbt und ich sitze schmunzelt daneben. Und wenn er dann meint, weinen zu müssen kann er gerne die GRP verlassen. Ich habe bisher immer recht bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der " Pull-Meister " dann gestorben ist, stürm ich natürlich direkt los um einen Gruppenwipe zu verhindern. Die Gruppe kann schließlich nichts dafür


----------



## Gorb001 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich kenn das Problem auch, aber ich lass die einfach pullen und verrecken.
Spätestens wenn der Heiler keinen Bock mehr drauf hat die ganze Gruppe zu heilen wird er sich bemerkbar machen und den dd´s die Leviten lesen.
Machne lernen es halt nur über Repkosten, und die sind mir persönlich total egal.


----------



## Sampler1 (13. Januar 2010)

Kenne das auch nur zu gut... mit meinem DK-tank war ich letztens im Tiefensumpf, da war eine shami, er hatte Absolut keine Gedult, und zack... Als wir erstmal reinkamen, lief er schon sofort vor und pullte Drei mobgruppen an. Er stirbt und gibt mir und dem heal die Schuld. Und dann gehts in der ganzen ini so weiter. Also, ich würde sagen : Wer keine Zeit hat, sollte einfach in keine Ini gehen.


----------



## Maragus03 (13. Januar 2010)

Numekz schrieb:


> Da muss ich zustimmen, was mir jedoch auch schon aufgefallen ist sind übermütige Tanks, die es den Heilern nicht leicht machen, sie nich reggen lassen sondern immer pullen, pullen, pullen.
> Also denke da gibts so spezis von jeder Sorte
> 
> 
> ...



sign

Es gibt genug Tanks die es nicht abwarten können bis die grp gebufft ist und rennen sofort mit einem gogogo los. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Andererseits gibt auch genug dd`s wie der Thread Ersteller es beschreibt.
Also kann man das nicht alles pauschalisieren.


----------



## dglink (13. Januar 2010)

Ich denke das viele dd's noch nie einen tank gespielt haben und wenn man es wirklich mal als tank versucht einzusteigen also wenn noch nicht voll equipt ist von denen dann oft blöde sprüche zu hören bekommt und wenn man gerade pullen möchte ein feuerball oder ähnliches an dir vorbeifliegt dann muss ich erlich sagen warum soll ich dann als  tank dann von genau den leuten die aggro wieder nehmen?


----------



## Maddalena (13. Januar 2010)

Das Problem kenne ich leider auch aus anderer Sicht, denn allzuoft tanke ich nicht mehr sondern zieh mit meiner Priesterin (Holy) los.

Tanks pullen was das Zeug hält ohne irgendeine Rücksicht darauf zu nehmen ob a) Heiler überhaupt schon da ist b) er eventuell mal Mana braucht c) es in der Situation überhaupt gut ist.

In PDC Hero meinte doch glatt ein Tank, er wäre mit 515 Verteidigung Immun gegen kritische Treffer ... direkt im Anschluss in der Grube  (andere Gruppe) hatte der Tank zwar ausreichend Verteidigung, kassierte relativ wenig Schaden. Dachte ich gsd nur an einen Pfosten geraten. Naja eben bis zum Schmied. Nicht dass man sich wie normal hinter den Steinen versteckt wenn der Schmied zu seinen Schmieden läuft um dort die Stacks auslaufen zu lassen und sich vollzuheilen (bzw. heilen zu lassen), ne man rennt ohne Rücksicht los, natürlich ausser meiner Reichweite um sich danach noch zu beschweren -.- ... was bringt diese Taktik? Im Erfolgfall liegt der Schmied vielleicht 30 Sekunden früher im wahrscheinlicheren Nicht Erfolg Fall dauerts 5 - 10 Minuten länger.

Von daher gehe ich bevorzugt mit Tanks los, die ich kenne .... übermütige DDs die meinen alles pullen zu müssen, kann man sterben lassen und danach gegebenenfalls schnell ersetzen.


----------



## Bläckbeerd (13. Januar 2010)

/sign auf jeden Fall....

habe mit meinem Druiden deswegen aufgehört zu tanken, weil es einfach dds gibt die eher als ich an der mobgrp stehen und zuhauen. Und dann immer die dämlichen Flames, ich meine ich spiel dieses Spiel als Teil meiner Freizeitgestaltung und da muss ich mich von keinen blöd anlabern lassen...
Ich richt mich mit meinem Main (schurke) immer nach dem Tank, kann er gut aggro halten (was so gut wie jeder Tank kann Verweiß auf Schandel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) mach ich auch gut dmg is er net so gut pass ich auf das ich Schandel auf cd halte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## 3rdD-Dark (13. Januar 2010)

Das Problem ist, dass viele Casuals nicht über das Grundverständnis des Gruppenspiels in WoW verfügen, da sie einfach erst mit WotLK eingestiegen sind. Also kann man kein anderes Verhalten erwarten. Die Entwicklung ist zwar traurig, kann man aber leider nichts dran ändern...


----------



## switsch (13. Januar 2010)

hmm.. also entweder liegt das an deinem realmpool... oder an ... ( keine ahnung ) 

ich kann mich nich wirklich beschweren und hab in der hinsicht auch nich viele erfahrungen gemacht... im allgemeinen trotten die DDler lieb und nett  hinter mir her.

eins wüßte ich aber: wenn mir sowas passiert ,  stell ich mich an den rand... zieh keine agro und warte bis der rest tot !
reine erziehungssache find ich ! 

ansonsten haste richtig erkannt : als tank warteste ( bei unserem realmpool jedenfalls) keine 5sekunden u du hast ne neue grp

allerdings muß ich sagen das ichs auch schon erlebt hab das manche tanks ohne rücksicht auf den rest der gruppe losgrannt sin, scheißegal wie es ums mana des heilers stand usw... schlussendlich wirds immerwieder schwarze schafe geben ... also was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 mfg


----------



## Böhseratte (13. Januar 2010)

Kann ich nur zustimmen,
Fehler gibt es von beiden Seiten.
Auch der beste tank kann sich schnell mal überschätzen oder einfach nur nen schlechten Tag haben.
Auch wenn bei mir nur ab und zu geflamet wir nervt das teilweise schon imens besonders wenn es von dds kommt
die nicht auf aggro reset achten bzw Boss fertigkeiten wie z.B. das anspringen in Gundrak nicht kennen.
Immer einen klaren kopf behalten. Wenn der riesen pull eines dds eine einzelfall ist kann man das ganze auch noch retten,
falls entsprechene fähigkeiten rdy sind ansonsten kann man da auch nichts viel tun.
Am besten ist es eh die ganzen flames zu ignorieren und sich selbst einzuschätzen, natürlich nicht unbedingt überschätzen.
Hört auf die Leute von denen ihr wisst die haben Ahnung aber nehmt euch die rnds net so zu herzen.
Gruß dech


----------



## Sonsbecker (13. Januar 2010)

Am liebsten ist mir folgende Situation:

Gruppe findet sich zusammen - die Chars tauchen langsam auf, man möchte umspeccen, weil man vorher DD(2nd) war.

Aber schon spingt der Mage in Richtung Mobs: ogogog lol pull ma

Auch der Heiler hat noch kein volles Mana, der Schurke rennt schonmal zur nächsten mobgruppe, wird aber entdeckt und schreit um Hilfe.

Dann hat man die Gruppen erledigt und pullt nun schneller zusammen, schaut aber plötzlich ungläubig auf das Recount: ogogogo lol und der Schurke sind knapp am Krieger-Tank Damage.

Im ersten Bosskampf dann verrecken beide wieder weil man ja so gerne in giftigen Pfützen, Vortexen etc. stehenbleibt und danach den Heiler flamed, weil er das nicht weggeheilt bekommt.

Moral von der Geschicht: für Ogogog´s und ololollllloool´s tanke ich nicht mehr, als Tank finde ich im Wimpernschlag nach den 15 Minuten eine neue Gruppe - aber Spasemacken die einen nur stressen sollen selber tanken-


----------



## Exesor (13. Januar 2010)

mich als heal nervt das auch immer. gestern hatten ich erst einen weip weil nen duseliger dd einfach sofort nach dem trash den boss pullen musste. Ohne rücksicht auf die mana. 

Aber genauso kenne ich das beispiel mit den tanks. grade in der ini und die laufen schon los. ich hatte noch meine dmg skillung drinnen weil ich keine zeit hatte umzutauschen und wir wipen. Hinterher fragt der tank:  wo war mein heal??? 

Naja manche spieler sollten echt mal drüber anchdenken wie sie spielen. vieles könnte so viel einfacher sein!


----------



## Yerizo (13. Januar 2010)

Wie einige Vorposter bereits sagten: Sobald dirs zu Bunt wird lass sie einfach sterben, sind doch nicht deine Repkosten ^^ Wobei ich den Healer natürlich immer noch beschützte, wobei die mich auch zum Wahnsinn treiben wenn ich einen Spezialisten nun verrecken lassen will und sie healen einfach weiter, aber da ich selbst auch als Heal unterwegs bin, kenn ich es nicht anders. Die alten Instanzen sind einfach gähnend langweilig für Healer, ausser bisschen DMG machen und sich mal freuen wenn DMG reinkommt, bleibt einem da nicht viel übrig ^^


----------



## gekko_in_trouble (13. Januar 2010)

im großen und ganzen würde ich dir da sogar recht geben, zumal daraus zusätzlich resultiert daß viele der gelangweilten DDs mal eben meinen sich die wartezeit zu verkürzen, indem sie sich als tank anmelden und man in einer völlig anspruchslosen inze vor sich hin wiped. leider passt der schuh auch anders herum. ich bin dabei meinen dritten 80ger heiler zu equipen.........kann mich aber nicht erinnern daß ich in den letzten tagen auch nur einen tank dabei gehabt hätte, der zeit fürs buffen, oder reggen ließe. einfach losstürmen, die halbe inze zusammenziehen und sich über fehlende heilung beschweren wenn ich als heiler völlig alleine, drei ecken weiter vorne rumtaumel, während drei mobs an mir nagen die er in der eile ...*vergessen* hat. inzwischen habe ich mir sogar makros erstellt mit denen ich im vorneherein ansage..........entweder nimmt er sich drei minuten mehr zeit, oder er darf sich selber heilen. dass ich mal aus nem eisgrab in der burg, oder aus dem gespinst in azjol oder gundrak rausgehauen werde erwarte ich schon gar nicht mehr.....meisst fällt der boss schnell genug....aber der eine oder andere schami, pala oder shadow könnte sich in solchen momenten auch ruhig mal die zeit nehmen ne heilung einzuwerfen, während ich eingesponnen auf das kampfende warte^^

aber was solls, es gibt zum glück auch genug positive erfahrungen mit rnd-grüppchen die sogar das eine oder andere wort im gruppenchannel verlieren. also nicht die hoffnung aufgeben und habt weiter spass am spiel indem ihr eben anders bleibt und euch von der masse abhebt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



so long, gekko


----------



## Porthos (13. Januar 2010)

ich spreche das meistens mit dem tank soweit ab das wenn unbelehrbare dd´s bei sind , die der meinung sind immer zu pullen sterben gehen dürfen.

der tank nimmt dem dd nicht die aggro und ich vergesse dann zufällig den dd zu heilen .
spätestens wenn der dd 2-3 mal mit dem gesicht im dreck lag lernen sie es.


es gibt aber wie schon gesagt wurde auch tanks die der meinung sind sie können fröhlich pullen und immer schön eine mob grp nach der anderen holt ohne auf den heiler zu achten ob der rdy ist oder mana hat


----------



## Resch (13. Januar 2010)

Wie einige Tanks schon gesagt haben ists mir egentlich auch egal. Wenn es jemand andauernd macht soll er den Mob/ die Gruppe alleine legen. Wenn es nur ab und zu mal vorkommt fang ich die Viecher halt ab, sind ja auch nur 2 Knöpfe. 

Viel diskutieren muss ich mit denen auch nicht, ein hoch auf die Ausschusswahl. Wenn der DD nicht geht hau ich (Tank) ab und schon ist er draußen^^

Und das schöne ist, wenn einem die Gruppe nicht passt oder Lernresistent ist, hat man innerhalb von ungelogen max. 20Sekunden eine neue Gruppe.


----------



## Drymon (13. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir abgewöhnt, mich darüber aufzuregen. Sollte jemand auf die glorreiche Idee kommen und mir "gewollt" die Aggro nehmen, kann er sie auch behalten. Verlässt er/sie die Gruppe: Wayne!

idS


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Maragus03 schrieb:


> [...]
> Es gibt genug Tanks die es nicht abwarten können bis die grp gebufft ist und rennen sofort mit einem gogogo los.
> 
> 
> ...



Na klar kann man das nicht pauschalisieren, das sagt ja auch keiner.

Wenn ein vorschneller DD mit dem pullen anfängt, lass ich ihn wenn mein Druide als Heiler in der Grp ist, einfach krepieren.
Manche Tanks spotten dem das auch einfach ab, ich weiß nicht warum, aber es gibt diese Tanks.

Ich als DD warte immer auf den Tank, denn der gibt das Tempo vor. Das war schon immer so und das wird auch so bleiben.
Das 'Problem' wenn ein Tank eine Grp nach der anderen pullt, ohne sich zu vergewissern, ob der Heiler auch genug Mana hat um zu heilen, gibt es bei nicht so gut equipten Heilern.
Die Tanks kennen das aus den Raids nicht, da kann man sich aber als Heiler nicht erlauben oom zu gehen, was nicht oft passiert.
Wenn sie dann halt an einen nicht so gut equipten Heiler kommen, kann das schonmal sein, dass dieser oom geht.
Bei meinem Druiden interessiert mich das nicht, da ich dieses Problem nicht habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es gibt eben solche und solche Spieler.

Mein Beitrag dazu,
MfG Acid_1



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dennise (13. Januar 2010)

Wie meine vorgänger auch muss ich dir zustimmen! Mit meinem DK Tank hab ich oft nichtmal die chance richtig anzutanken und dann kommen sprüche wie kannst du nicht tanken oder so!


----------



## Knomlog (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich muss dir voll und ganz recht geben, Spiele jetzt seit 2 Jahren in der Rolle des Tanks aber so wie in letzter zeit habe ich mich schon lange nicht mehr gefühlt. Wenn ich es nicht wüsste würde ich sagen ich kann nicht Tanken aber dem ist nicht so weil im Raid bzw Gildeninternen HC runs funktioniert alles so wie früher. 
Ich muss dazu sagen das ich auch wenn ich so einen DD bei habe der glaubt er kann pullen wie sau oder Hunter die mit Irreführung mehr und mehr auf mich schiessen die lass ich dann meistens mal gegen die Wand rennen. Ich achte dann nur drauf das der Heiler nicht aggro bekommt, also alles was dann auf den Heiler zustürmt fange ich ab ..... nicht nur einmal passiert das ich und der Heiler dann die trashgrp alleine gemacht habe da der rest der grp im dreck gelegen ist.
Mit meiner Kriegerin ist das einfangen ja oft kein ding aber der DKTank der ja keinen massenspot hat ist es ziehmlich schwer.
Was mir aber auch noch aufgefallen ist als Tank das sich gewisse DD's einfach aus einer Trashgrp ein target rausnehmen und das alleine umnuke, da geht dann auch schon oft die komplette heilung auf den gewissen DD .... seit dem Dungenfinder haben auch ziemlich viel DD's keinen Blick mehr auf das Omen oder wetteifern sie einfach ob sie die Aggro ziehn können oder nicht. Meine Rotation mit dem Wari hab ich umstellen müssen da ich wieder den Spot und Spötischerschlag nützen muss damit ich im Aggrometer auf Platz 1. bin.
Aber am stärksten sind immer noch dann die, die meinen jetzt müssen wir den Tank mal beleidigen und flamen weil ich bin ja gestorben!!!! 

Leute solltet ihr mal mit Vickì(OrcKriegerin) oder Lilibêth(OrcDK) in einer randomgrp sein stellt euch drauf ein er werdet sterben weil ich spoten nicht mehr ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sollten sich die anderen Tanks auch mal überlegen ob sie nicht mal den ein oder anderen den Boden küssen lassen um ihnen zu zeigen das sie uns brauchen und wir nicht nur der NOTNAGEL sind !!!!!!

LG


----------



## Vågor1 (13. Januar 2010)

Das Problem kennt mittlerweil fast jeder Tank glaub ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn mir ein Mob entwischt und z.B. einem DD oder dem Heiler an den Kragen geht, spotte ich natürlich. 
Wenn ich aber merke das die DDs einfach nicht in der Lage sind sich richtig zu verhalten (pullen von alleine, zu blöd den Schaden auf ein Ziel zu fokussieren) dann findet für mich, nur für diese eine Mobgruppe ein Rollentausch statt.
Dann kloppe ich ein wenig mit Autohit auf nem Mob rum und achte auf den Heiler, damits kein Wipe wird. Den meisten toten DDs reichts dann und sie achten ein wenig drauf was sie tun, im Angesicht des Reppkosten-Klabautermanns.

Allerdings muss ich dazu sagen, dass das bei mir bisher die Ausnahme war. Die Gruppen bemühen sich, inklusive mir, die Instanz zügig zu beenden, achten aber aber drauf was sie tun und was ihr Umfeld tut. Das finde ich dann wieder sehr entspannt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg
Vagor - Tankadin aus Leidenschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spiatz (13. Januar 2010)

mhm, ob random grps wirklich das wahre sind ums tanken zu lernen? Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher ob man sowas nicht besser mit der Gilde ausprobiert.
Bin selber seit Jahren Tank, wer pullt stirbt, aber ich gebe auch in ner stinknormalen hero vollgas und da kommts eig eher selten dazu dass ein dd schneller ist als ich. Ich bin der Meinung wer tankt sollte die grp auf den ersten Blick einschätzen können und dementsprechend Tempo machen, ums tanken zu üben sollte man seine Gildies mitnehmen. Hatte bei den rnd grps noch nie derartige Probleme, bekomme sogar eher oft zu hören dass die leute sich für einen derart fixen run bedanken. 

Also wenn ihr tankt gebt gummi, natürlich nur soviel wie dds und heiler verkraften können!


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Unterschreibe ich dir als mehrfacher Tankspieler sofort. 

Allerdings sitzt du als Tank doch deutlich am längeren Hebel, wenn mir dds in der Ini auf die Nerven gehen kicke ich sie (geht jetzt leider nicht mehr ), lass sie nach dem selfpull einfach sterben oder stelle die gr vor die Wahl, "DD oder ich". Den Meisten fällt die Wahl nicht schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

An Neulinge nur gesagt: " Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen" . 
In Heroinis dürft ihr die DDs ruhig mal sterben lassen, auch wenn ihr es mal selbst verschuldet habt, die gr leaven wird so schnell keiner und seien wir ehrlich selbst wenn, DDer und auch Heiler lassen sich binnen weniger Minuten ersetzen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mfg
XX-elf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (13. Januar 2010)

du hast es auf den punkt getroffen, spiele selbst paladin-tank, muss sagen alles passt genau so wie du es geschrieben hast.
Wenn einem das ständig passiert mit den pullenden/unachtsamen dds passiert, geht einem das schon auf die nerven.Deswegen hab ich auch schon manche rnd grp geleavt.
Allgemein finde ich dass die randoms nicht so auf das spielerische achten und das soziale verhalten leidet auch drunter wie ich das feststellen musste


----------



## AlknicTeos (13. Januar 2010)

Hm verstehe das prob nich, wie ist es den dds möglich schneller zu pullen als du als tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Scherz beseite.

Mit meinem Palatanktwink, der schon recht passables Gear hat, steh ich nich selten mit 3-3,5k+ dps in heroes an platz eins im dmg als tank (Ini tank specc mit siegel des Befehls)(erster im ges.dmg da man als tank längere kampfdauer hat)

Ich pull ansich recht flott, gerne auch noch mehrere dazu, wenn der aktuelle mobhaufen angetankt ist. Im Normalfall wird bei mir Göttliche Bitte auch nie austicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (zumindest nie aus zu langsamer pullgeschwindigkeit). 

Und komischer weise ist mir bislang noch kein dd unter gekommen, der aus spass mal so ne extra group pullt. Wo gabelt ihr solche Leute immer wieder auf ? (ca. 400 Marken seit lfg tool gezogen)
Und wenn mal ein Fehler passiert, dass ka die ranged ne pat von hinten nich sehen, muss man halt immer die Übersicht haben und die mobs dann halt einfangen. Wer ohne Fehler ist, werfe den ersten Stein.....
Es hat mich am Anfang auch manchmal etwas genervt , aber aus dem einen Grund, dass ich nicht so "skilled" bin, wie unsere MT's.  

Das einzige was mich immer stört in heroes sind leute, die halt zu "langsam" spielen. Und das egal in welcher Rolle.

Ggf. solltet ihr halt euren WoW-acc verscherbeln und Hallo Kitty online spielen.


----------



## Cobrastrike (13. Januar 2010)

Spiatz schrieb:


> mhm, ob random grps wirklich das wahre sind ums tanken zu lernen? Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher ob man sowas nicht besser mit der Gilde ausprobiert.
> Bin selber seit Jahren Tank, wer pullt stirbt, aber ich gebe auch in ner stinknormalen hero vollgas und da kommts eig eher selten dazu dass ein dd schneller ist als ich. Ich bin der Meinung wer tankt sollte die grp auf den ersten Blick einschätzen können und dementsprechend Tempo machen, ums tanken zu üben sollte man seine Gildies mitnehmen. Hatte bei den rnd grps noch nie derartige Probleme, bekomme sogar eher oft zu hören dass die leute sich für einen derart fixen run bedanken.
> 
> Also wenn ihr tankt gebt gummi, natürlich nur soviel wie dds und heiler verkraften können!



Bullsh****.
Ich bau RP Passagen ein, damit die dds merken, das sie nicht an nem Arcade Shooter Sitzen.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (13. Januar 2010)

Huhu,

also ich habe selber vor 2-3 Wochen noch meinen Tank gespielt und durch den Dungeonfinder ging das auch alles ziehmlich gut. Nur genau durch solche DD's habe ich irgendwann die Lust daran verloren wie du schon sagst. Ich hab schon gern getankt nur lasse ich mich nicht beschimpfen und durch die Instanzen hetzen. 
Ich habe einen Krieger Tank gespielt. Equip war mittelmässig, also ging der Aggroaufbau auch nicht von 0 auf 100. Bei den größeren Mobgruppen mit 3 Castern, habe ich am Anfang immer gesagt: Leute lasst mich erst alles zusammen pullen, dann könnt ihr DMG machen. Ich setzte also Zeichen, sammelt mir die Caster mit SChildschlag und Wurf zusammen aber eh alle da waren kamen schon die großen Bomber. Naja Aggro halt verloren von allen Mobs und Gruppe wiped --> geflame. 

Wie oben schon gesagt: Hat ich kein Bock mehr drauf. ALso Tank in die Ecke gestellt und scheiss drauf. Gilde wollte auch nicht helfen naja who cares.


----------



## Don_Mokwai (13. Januar 2010)

erhöht die leben des trashes in den alten woltk instanzen , da kommt da garantiert nicht mehr vor , oder nicht mehr so in häufigkeit und form 

ansonsten bleib ich weiter stofftank , mobs mit 63 k life in heros lach ich aus 

versteht ihr das problem der dds ? 

bin arkanmage , ich habe ne menge tempo , aber bei ne top gruppe , brauch ich garnet anfangen zucasten ,da ist der trash tot , ist einfach nur lächerlich


aber tanks haben es ja so schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Keturah (13. Januar 2010)

Ich kenn dieses Verhalten auch ....Spiele Tank und Heal, ist aber meisten s egal, was derzeit (nicht bei allen) bei den HC´s Inis per Dungeonfinder so abgeht ist schon manchmal, absolut grottig, nicht nur das jeder (fast jeder) DD denkt er wäre der tollste, schönste über-mega Char, per Mobgruppen Pull + Boss pull´s versuchen es viele so das Tempo der Gruppe zu bestimmen ..... wobei ich mir dann immer gepflegt sage ,Wer Aggro hat kann sie gern behalten^^!!!

Viele begreifen net mal die Bosstaktiken etc (Schleim raus, DMG Stop) Movementkrüppelei wo man hinschaut....aber dann dem Tank // Heal erzählen wollen wie beschissen sie so sind und das sie ihren Char net spielen koennen ..... GZ dazu !!!

TIP an alle: Gebt solchen DD´s pls die Sterbehilfe die sie brauchen denn nur so lernen sie es vll mal !!!

Gruss Ketu


----------



## behh (13. Januar 2010)

ich hab zuletzt nen krieger hochgespielt und tank mit dem auch sehr gerne. 
ich hab auch alle anderen 3 tanks auf 80 und recht nett equippt, von daher an erfahrung mangelt es auch nich.

aber was ich teilweise in heros erlebe ist schlimm. ich charge in eine grp und bin noch nichtmal angekommen, da fliegen die aoe casts schon an mir vorbei.

je nach meiner tageslaune spotte ich das erste mal noch und weise die dds einmal drauf hin, dass ich keine mobs spotte, die sie wegen unvermögen an der backe haben, oder ich lass sie direkt verrecken und freu mich dann wenn das grp für grp wieder passiert und sie nich merken warum.
vollständigerweise muss ich sagen, dass sie teilweise auch weitermachen, auch wenn ich sie gewarnt habe.


----------



## arkono (13. Januar 2010)

und das geilste ist immer noch wenn die dds nicht antanken lassen und trotzdem heulen pull mal mehr.


Erfahrungsbericht: der dd mit blau equip schreitull mal mehr ich langweile mich. OK.....dacht ich mir pull ichmal mehr, hab ich gepullt bevor ich überhaupt alle mal an mir hatte haben die dds schon focus dmg gemacht und jeder auf nen anderen mob ohne dass ich tanken konnte....... wipe 



bitte um eure meinung


----------



## Marpesia (13. Januar 2010)

@TE:

Du hast absolut Recht !
Ich spiele mir selber gerade einen Tank hoch und gehe mit ihm seit lvl20 in Inis.
Da willst Dir halt bissel Mühe geben, dafür sorgen, dass alles geordnet abläuft und bist so dreist und fängst das marken an ... schwups, springt der erste DD in die Mobgruppe mit dem Kommentar "hier muss man doch nicht marken, omg, du Gimp" ... oO

Wenn es so schon los geht fragt man sich wirklich, ob man sich das "als Tank lvl" antun soll. Ich wollte es tun um eben Deine angesprochene Erfahrung zu sammeln bis ich lvl80 bin aber Spaß ist was anderes -.-


----------



## LordKajan (13. Januar 2010)

Endlich mal jemand der ausspricht was ich schon lange bemängele und was mich aufregt...
Ich spiele seit Anfang WoW einen Tank (habs inzwischen auf 3 geschafft) .. und ich tue es aus Überzeugung und Leidenschaft ! Aber es kommt einem tatsächlich so vor, als wenn die Tanks nur als "notwendiges Übel" angesehen werden... 
Ich hatte bei einigen Gruppen schon das Gefühl das ich auch nur für den Endboss gebraucht wurde... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Ansonsten hält ein Tank nur auf... grade bei meinem "main"-Tank dem Krieger fühl ich mich immer net ernst genommen. naja ich lieg im Schaden eben an letzter Stelle... na und ?
Das mit dem DD sterben lassen versuch ich ja auch manchmal... aber schlimm ist, das die heiler das oft verhindern oder ichs einfach doch nich übers Herz bringe, weil meine "Berufsehre" nun mal vorschreibt ich hab den kopf für andere hinzuhalten... ich bin zu gutütig für den job...
Aber mein Aufruf an alle Tanks:  Lasst euch nich unterkriegen... wenn ich casual gamer werden will, spiel ich nen DD.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shocknorris (13. Januar 2010)

Manche Tanks sind einfach nicht in der Lage eine bzw. zwei oder sogar drei Mobgruppen zu pullen und diese auch zu tanken. Die meisten haben zwar das Gear jedoch nicht den Skill um diesen Akt zu bewältigen. Die Hero Instanzen gibt es jetzt fast 1 Jahr und vom Gear sind wir zahlreiche Stufen drüber, da ist es total sinnfrei jedes Mob einzeln zu pullen. Komisch ist nur wenn man mit unseren eigenen Tanks drin sind geht das ganze sehr schnell.


----------



## arkono (13. Januar 2010)

respekt vor den tanks ist auch keiner vorhanden, da denkt man sich doch was sie trotzdem ohne uns machen würden.
das logischste wäre dann sie lassen den wichtel tanken.
Aber zu dem : hier musst du doch nicht marken du gimp, hätt ich nur gesagt schau wie du alleine zurecht kommst ich geh jetzt
/leave group


----------



## osamne (13. Januar 2010)

Also da ich die ini´s gefühlte 2 milionen mal getankt habe bin ich sehr froh wenn die dd´s gas geben, da können sie auch ruhig Aggro ziehen, muss ich halt mehr Aggro machen. Leider hab ich immer öfter das Pech das ich mich mit dem besten DD um den erste Platz im Damage Meter battle. Es sind halt keine Ini´s wie früher wo man sich 2 Std Zeit genommen hat und die DD´s nach CC möglichkeiten, die ini´s bzw die Mobs sind einfach so low das man rushen muss damit es ein wenig fordernd wird. Selbst mit meinen Twinkheiler mach ich Damage in der Ini da die Tanks kein Schaden kriegen wenn sie nur eine Gruppe pullen.


----------



## Vågor1 (13. Januar 2010)

xx-elf schrieb:


> An Neulinge nur gesagt: " Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen" .
> In Heroinis dürft ihr die DDs ruhig mal sterben lassen, auch wenn ihr es mal selbst verschuldet habt, die gr leaven wird so schnell keiner und seien wir ehrlich selbst wenn, DDer und auch Heiler lassen sich binnen weniger Minuten ersetzen.



Da stimme ich zu, gerade als neuer Tank kann das abschreckend wirken! Lasst euch nicht unterkriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inkomplex (13. Januar 2010)

Sampler1 schrieb:


> Wer keine Zeit hat, sollte einfach in keine Ini gehen.



Das schreibe ich den Leuten, die mich durch Instanzen hetzen, jedes Mal wieder. (Bei 4 Heilern mit DD-Spec bin ich meist als Heiler dabei. Manaprobleme habe ich zwar keine, aber Spaß machts mir nicht, wirklich nur durch eine Instanz zu rennen. Ich unterhalte mich nebenbei gern noch mit den Leuten .. eigentlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Wenn ich mit meinem Bärchi unterwegs bin, sieht das alles ganz anders aus. (Der ist zwar noch nicht 80, hält sich allerdings schon in Nordend auf.)
ICH gebe das Tempo an. Ärgert mich ein DD, mecker ich. Ärgert der DD mich weiterhin, bitte ich den Heiler (ich habe glücklicherweise immer meinen Freund als Heiler dabei), diesen DD einfach nicht mehr zu heilen. Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich selbst auch nicht langsam durch die Instanzen ziehe. Liegt wohl daran, dass doch eher die DDs das Tempo angeben, weil ich einfach kein Gejammer im Gruppenchat haben möchte, dass wir nicht voran kommen.
Auf das Mana des Heilers achte ich immer (mein Freund warnt mich sowieso, wenn sein Mana knapp wird) und auf das Mana der DDs achte ich spätestens vor einem Boss. Da lasse ich sie dann auch tatsächlich in Ruhe reggen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


.. bis jetzt macht mir das Tanken Spass und die ersten heros werde ich sicherheitshalber gildenintern bestreiten. Ein bisschen Scheiss vor den random DMG-Monstern hab ich nämlich schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benbaehm (13. Januar 2010)

ich spiele selber einen tank (bär) und muss sagen, dass selbst die heros ohne unkontrollierte pulls teilweise echt langweilig sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



klar nervt es, aber das macht es auch etwas spannend. natürlich nur in maßen! wenn ich mit gildenkollegen unterwegs bin, ist das schon ein richtiger wettkampf: schaffen es die dds soviel zu pullen, dass ich die mobs nicht mehr tanken kann? das macht schon irgendwie spaß^^

wenn es aber in random-grps so losgeht, ohne dass man das vorher kurz abgesprochen hat, dann hilft nur eins: lasst den mob zu den dds durchlaufen! dann werden diese umgehauen und werden sich garantiert beschweren, aber wen juckt es? ist dann deren problem. 

ich mache meinen job so wie ich das will. und in gilden-internen runs gibt es auch nie probleme.


----------



## Sikes (13. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel ja nun alles, Warritank, Palatank, Holypala und Rogue. 

Als Tank:  DD's die meinen gleichzeitig oder vor mir auf Trash zu hauen, die lass ich umfallen. Hetzen lass ich mich auch nicht, Die 5 Minuten für eine Ini darf man auch brauchen. 

Als Heal: Grade in Ahn'kahet ist es Mode 3 Bosse auszulassen. Trotz 4/5 Stimmen bitte alle Bosse zu machen, weil Marke gebraucht werden, rennt der Tank in die nächste Mobgruppe. Das Heil ich nicht. Bin Schliesslich kein Privatheiler. Nach 4 mal sterben (nur Tank :>) meinte er noch wie schlecht ich heilen würde, was natürlich nicht stimmt, ich habe nämlich wie gesagt gar nicht geheilt.

Als DD: Schurkenhandel und gut ist. Bei grossen Gruppen 2 mal Dolcfächer, Mordlust, Dolfächer. Je nach Stärke der Trashs pflück ich mir auch einen allein raus, eröffne mit Fieser Trick, hau die CP auf 5 und mach Nierenhieb. Falls das noch steht und ich die Aggrogrenze erreicht habe, halt Vanish und das selbe in grün.

Allgemein: Es ist im Moment so. Die Inis sind zu einfach, man muss nur noch wegbomben und Sterben geht nur wenn der Heiler oder Tank an der Tastatur eingeschlafen sind, aber auch nur dann, wenn die DDs nicht so viel Schaden machn dass ein Tank sowie Heal eigentlich überflüssig wären... Als Warri Tank renn ich mit 35.6k HP rum und jo... bei einzelnen Bossen benötige ich keinen Heal, wieso auch, die Mobs und Bosse treffen mich nicht und mit beinahe 40% selfheal (Regeneration, Gabe der Naaru) tu ichs selbst. :> ABER! Wenn ich mich getraue meinen Pala als Tank zu spielen wird rumgemosert das meine 23.6k HP (Ohne SDR) NIEEEEEEEEE reichen würden... Bis zu den 3 neuen Inis jedoch alles problemlos getankt. Aufjedenfall ist das Problem dass die Inis obwohl sie viel zu kurz sind zu lange dauern, es nicht schwierig ist zu schwer ist und mit genug HP zu wenig hat.


----------



## arkono (13. Januar 2010)

@shocknorris.

schön und gut aber wenn man 2 grp pullen will die etwas weiterauseinander stehen und dann macht schon jeder focus dmg auf ein anderes ziel, dann liegt es nicht an der unfähigkeit des tanks


----------



## Tazmal (13. Januar 2010)

WeisseKroete schrieb:


> ... ich möchte derzeit kein Tank sein.
> Ich gehe seit Tagen mehrere Zufallsinstanzen über den Dugeonfinder und muss echt zugeben, die Tanks haben es nicht einfach.
> Selbst wenn ein Tank darum bittet tanken zu dürfen (was an sich schon schlimm genug ist), wird das von vielen dd´s und sogar Heilern total ignoriert.
> Ich meine, jeder spielt die Klasse und Rasse die ihm Spass macht, was vollkommen ok ist, aber wenn ein Tank zu hören bekommt: "wer braucht nen Tank wenn die Ghule tanken können" ... "gogogo pull mehrere Gruppen" ... "ich hab keine Lust in der Ini stundenlang rumzulaufen" ... usw., dann kann ich mir vorstellen, das man als Tank die Lust am tanken verliert.
> ...



endlich sagt es mal jemand, du hast vollkommen recht, mein tankdruide auf 73 ist auch nur noch am kotzen, seid tagen heilen die heiler nicht, die dds pullen weil sie keine 2 sek warten können und flamen drauf los wenn sie deshalb sterben. Es ist echt nichtmehr schön zu tanken, auf 80 wird das wieder etwas besser aber die meisten haben genau diese einstellung das eine ini in 10 minuten durch sein muss !


----------



## Lahri (13. Januar 2010)

/sign

kenn es nur zu gut wenn ich als tank in den rnd unterwegs bin.... 
ich mach zwar auch mal gerne schnell als tank, aber dann kenn ich meinen heiler... 
oder die leute bitten mich darum dass ich doch gleich mehrere gruppen pullen soll. 
spätestens nach 3 - 5 gruppen sieht man ja was die gruppe hergibt. 

wenn aber en dd mein er muss jetzt tank spielen liegt er da und bekommt erstmal die reppkosten ab. 
weil ich es dann nicht mehr einseh... und solche leute hab ich am tag bestimmt 3 - 4 mal in inis...


----------



## behh (13. Januar 2010)

viele schreiben, dass man mehrere grp pullen soll, gibts ja schon solang die inis...
das pullen ist kein problem nur wenn du in eine reinläufst und dann zur nächsten und übernächsten, dann kannste dir bei 90% der fähigen dds sicher sein, dass du die erste grp schon verloren hast, weil die wie die deppen schon reinbomben. es mangelt vielen an normalen menschenverstand hat man das gefühl.

selbst beim pala müssen die mobs erst zusammenkommen und wenigstens nen tick der weihe fressen.
und das schon die einfachste grp tank klasse.


----------



## Porthos (13. Januar 2010)

arkono schrieb:


> @shocknorris.
> 
> schön und gut aber wenn man 2 grp pullen will die etwas weiterauseinander stehen und dann macht schon jeder focus dmg auf ein anderes ziel, dann liegt es nicht an der unfähigkeit des tanks




naja als heiler erlebt man auch viele tanks , wo ich mich frage wie die darauf gekommen sind tanken zu wollen aber das tanken nicht mal im ansatzt beherschen.


----------



## WotanGOP (13. Januar 2010)

Jupp kenn ich. Und dabei bin ich einer der schnelleren Tanks. Was die DDs aber nicht davon abhält, es zu übertreiben.
Wenn es zu viel wird, schreib ich was dazu. Wenn sich die Leute nicht dran halten, bin ich weg, so einfach ist das. Das merkwürdige an der Geschichte ist nur, mit Randoms stehe ich im Schaden immer oben. Vielleicht denken sie sich deswegen, sie dürften oder müßten sogar eher draufballern, als ich?
Ich kann aber auch ganz anders. Gottesschild, bis alle tot sind, sorry für die, die nichts gemacht haben, aber die haben meistens dann sogar noch Verständnis dafür, und die Trashgruppe alleine umhauen, was inzwischen überhaupt kein Problem mehr ist. Aber es zeigt die Wahrheit: Wir Tanks brauchen euch amoklaufende DDs nicht. Aber ihr braucht uns!

Das traurige an der Geschichte ist, daß die Community selbst schuld an ihrer Miesere ist. Werden Leute für Raids gesucht, so müssen die immer quasi überequipt sein und Erfahrung haben. Kaum einer gibt Neulingen eine Chance. Und in 5er Instanzen werden vor allem die Tanks wie Karl Arsch behandelt. Ich hab damit keine Probleme, da mein Equip sehr gut ist und ich sehr viel Erfahrung habe. Aber was ist mit den anderen? So wie sich viele Aufführen, ist es doch kein Wunder, daß DDs ewig im Dungeonfinder auf Gruppen warten müssen, weil genau derjenige fehlt, der für alles herhalten muß: Der Tank!

Aber, und das muß man auch dazusagen, es geht auch anders. Es kommt auch nicht gerade selten vor, daß wirklich die ganze Gruppe enorm freundlich ist und sich am Ende, vor allem beim Tank, bedankt, wenn er seinen Job gut gemacht hat. Das und nur das ist der richtige Weg!

Und denkt immer an eins: Wenn es keinen Tank mehr gibt, der mit euch loszieht, welche Chance habt ihr dann, in Raids weit zu kommen?


----------



## arkono (13. Januar 2010)

genau das mein ich behh, und auch wenn die weihe 1x tickt(1x, nicht 2-3x da siehts schon anders aus), und dann wird sofort mit sperrfeuer,feuerregen und blizzard reingefeuert, sry aber was soll man da an sich behalten


----------



## Kargaro (13. Januar 2010)

Ich bin Tank mit beiden 80ern... und wenn ich auf solche solche "Captain ich-pull-alles" treffe, dann lasse ich ihn einfach verrecken.  Wenn er mich dann anmault sage ich ihm: Wer die Aggro zieht oder pullt, kann sie behalten. Wenns ihnen nicht passt, sollen sie doch gehen.  Das kann mir als Tank total egal sein, da ich eh instantinvites kriege.

Denkt dran:  Der Tank wird am meisten gebraucht/ist am wenigsten vorhanden -> Er ist der Boss und gibt die Geschwindigkeit vor... nicht ihr eingebildeten DDs die es wie Sand am Meer gibt.


----------



## Conero (13. Januar 2010)

Bin Vollstens einverstanden
Ich habe (hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 2 Tank Chars und mir ist die lust mit Randoms RICHTIG vergangen!

Um an die 2 Frostmarken ran zu kommen mach ich mit meinem Bruder, Kumpel und um die Gruppe zu füllen den Rest von meiner Gilde.
Zum glück brauche ich die anderen Marken/Embleme nicht mehr.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es giebt sogar leute bei uns die sollen ganz auf Heros verzichten (somit auch auf 2Marken am Tag) nur wegen diesem SnG...
btw: Die glaube die leute sind heute zu "verwöhnt" was die Innis angeht.


MFG 

Conero "Spieler der guten allten Zeiten"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## arkono (13. Januar 2010)

@wotanGOP

auf welchem server bedanken die sich denn?, so was kenn ich auf blackrock gar nicht


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

Dabow schrieb:


> Also ich habe fast nie Probleme mit meinen Randoms ?!
> 
> Wenn jemand meint, er muss für mich pullen - lass ich Ihn sterben !
> 
> ...



Erklär mir mal wie du DAS machst, Irreführung ist kein Buff mehr.


----------



## buffsplz (13. Januar 2010)

Aaalso, da kann ich den Threadersteller nicht ganz folgen. Ich spiele im Realmpool Blutdurst auf einem RP-Server einen Kriegertank uns einen Palatank. Ich habe Instant Invites über das LFG-Tool und tanke seit einführung des Tools wieder sehr gern. Mein Tank hat gutes Equip, die meiste Zeit tanke ich mit 50% DD Sachen, gerade so, dass ich critimmun bin. Ok, dadurch bin ich im ausgeteilten Schaden nicht selten auf Platz 2, aber gut.

*Wie läuft das normalerweise ab?*

Rein in die Ini, begrüssen, buffen, Schurke pullt, Schurke kippt um, Donnerknall, Spalten, Schockwelle, Schurke nölt nach rezz, der Heiler flamed den Schurken er soll gefälligst reinlaufen, Schurke leaved die Gruppe. Ab hier, kann man die Ini normal zu Ende spielen, inklusive Looten und ein paar Spässchen im Chat vielleicht.

Rein in die Ini, begrüssen, buffen, Schurke nölt nach einem anderen Buff. Ich buffe SdK für alle, ich bin nämlich kein Selbstbedienungsladen, wem der Kings-Buff nicht passt, kann ihn ja wegklicken. Das ist "nur" eine Hero-Ini, da brauchts keinen grossen Umstand. Schurke macht einen Kick-Vote. Lautes lachen im Gruppe Chat "... deshalb willst Du schon wieder eine halbe Stunde auf einen Tank warten!?", der nächste Vote-Kick geht auf den Schurken. Ab hier, kann man die Ini normal zu Ende spielen, inklusive Looten und ein paar Spässchen im Chat vielleicht.

Rein in die Ini, begrüssen, buffen, pullen (diesmal ganz normal), Donnerknall, Spalten, Schockwelle, einer der gestunnten Mobs ist plötzlich weg!? Ah, der DK mit Todesgriff oder wie das heist. Na ok, wenn er alleine mit dem Mob spielen will, bitte.
 Der DK kippt um. Ein leises "sry" im Gruppe Chat. "Kein Problem" sagt der Heiler, "sind nicht meine Reppkosten" und grinst. 

*Wie sieht das beim Boss aus?*

Der Schurke, der es bis hier her geschafft hat, macht einen Schurkenhandel auf mich. Ich zünde alles, inkl. Berserker  um möglichst viel Burst-Aggro zu erzeugen. Die meisten "Bosse" in den Hero- Instanzen fallen ohnehin nach spätestens 60sec um. Alles kein Problem. Wenn es ein DD allerdings draufanlegt, die Aggro zu bekommen, kann er sie behalten. Ich fange dann an, meine Spott-Taste zu suchen und manchmal finde ich sie auch, bevor der DD unter 1% HP fällt.

Nein, ich hab kein Problem mit Schurken. Ihr könnt "Schurke" bitte mit "RND-DD-Class" ersetzen. Ich gehe übrigens mit meiner Kriegerin auch gern schonmal als DD in eine Instanz. Anstürmen in die Gruppe, Spalten, Wirbelwind, alles procct, der Bildschirm tiefrot, riesige gelbe Zahlen auf meinem Monitor, Omen kracht im Headset, die dicken Heals vom Druiden lassen meine Kriegerin leuchten, die Effekte von den Trinkets... GEIL!

Im Gruppen-Chat: "Du bist krank, oder?" "Weil ichs KANN - Krieger ftw^^"


----------



## Doropesch (13. Januar 2010)

Morgen Leute , 

Ich kann dem TE voll und ganz zustimmen.

Meiner einer geht Täglich mit seinem Main und Twinks die Daily Hero machen, mein Main ist Holypriester dazu habe Ich meinen BlutDK Tank und 2 DD.

Wenn Ich mit dem Heiler in der Ini bin , erwische Ich meist Tanks die Pullen was das Zeug hält , aber das ist nicht wirklich das Problem , da genug Manapool vorhanden ist und Regen ist ein Fremdwort dank meiner ausrüstung.

Aber wie vom TE beschrieben meinen die Herren und Damen DD immer , auf die mobs zugehen die nicht richtig angetankt sind , BSP: Es wird Totenkopf markiert als Firsttarget und die DD gehen auf den Stern ....... was soll man dazu noch sagen ???? 
Als Heiler wie auch als Tank lasse Ich denjenigen welchen einfach sterben.

Mein Grundmotto ist ganz einfach : Lernen durch Schmerzen , in diesem Fall durch Repkosten.

Sollten die DD solche aktionen weiterfahren , wird halt eine Aussschlußwahl getätigt , und schon ist das Thema erledigt , denn DD gibts massig als Ersatz.

Darum kann Ich den DD nur Raten sich ein wenig in Gedult zu üben , denn ob die Ini jetzt 15 min oder 30 min dauert sollte doch ziemlich wurst sein, oder was meint Ihr ????

Grüße Doro


----------



## Hubautz (13. Januar 2010)

Mein kleiner Kriegertwink hat noch nicht so tolles Equip und ich noch nicht so viel Erfahrung mit dem tanken.
Wenn ich ab und zu mit ihm eine random hero mache, mache ich die Leute darauf aufmerksam und bitte entweder darauf Rücksicht zu nehmen oder biete an, sich einen neuen Tank zu suchen.
In den meisten Fällen klappt das. Ich bin aber auch willens und bereit, spätestens nach dem zweiten „gogogo“ (meistens Palas), kommentarlos die Gruppe zu verlassen. Das muss ich mir nicht antun.


----------



## Böhseratte (13. Januar 2010)

Hm,
ich frage mich nur....
es sind sicherlich alles Tanks die hier posten....
wie bekommen wir die flame dds dazu das hier auch mal zu lesen ;-)


----------



## Aitaro (13. Januar 2010)

ich bin heiler.. und ich heile nur den tank.. die gruppe wird nur gehealt wenn normaler gruppenschaden reinkommt.. wer aggro zieht hat pech.. ok, werd halt öfters mal geflamet was ich fürn scheiss heiler sei.. dem entgegne ich immer nur, bist du der tank? wenn deine aggro nicht im griff hast ist es net mein problem.. 

und ihr lieben dd's die dann meinen die grp verlassen zu müssen - für euch ersatz zu finden dauert nichtmal 10sekunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so ziemlich jede klasse hat was um seine aggro zu reduzieren.. lernt mal damit umzugehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die dd's haben sich dem tank anzupassen und nicht anders rum.. hatten auch mal so nen held dabei der den tank angemault hat.. der tank hat gefälligst SEIN ziel zu tanken.. leider ist er nur 1 mal gestorben.. drecks jäger mit ihrem tot stellen xD'


----------



## Schnatti (13. Januar 2010)

Wir schreiben in den Titel : Kack Tanks, nie pullen sie mir schnell genug!


----------



## Trig (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo Allerseits,

dem TE kann ich nur recht geben.

Bin selber Tank und versuche auch Instanzen zügig zu clearen. Prinzipiell hab ich Spass dabei das Tempo hoch zu halten und mehrere Gegner gegen gute DD´s zu halten. Wenn ich mich dann allerdings von irgendwelchen Typen anpflaumen lassen muss, frei nach nem Motto "ogog", nur weil ich z.B. dem Heiler Zeit gebe zum reggen, dann vergeht mir echt der Spass. Darum lieber mit Gildenmitglieden, die ich kenne.... Mein Verlust ist das nicht, ihr wartet dadurch länger, nicht ich.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jeder DD kennt das, es gibt Tage, da läuft es einfach nicht so rund und man kommt nicht auf die erreichbaren DPS. So was gibts auch bei Tanks, messbar durch die Zeit, die man in Instanzen braucht. Wenn es mal etwas länger dauert, dann hat der Tank vielleicht einen solchen Tag.

Und im Zweifel lieber etwas mehr Zeit brauchen und alles unter Kontrolle haben, als Vollgas geben und zwischenzeitig einen Besuch bei Bob einzuschieben, dann gehts nämlich auch nicht schneller.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Don_Mokwai schrieb:


> ansonsten bleib ich weiter stofftank , mobs mit 63 k life in heros lach ich aus
> 
> versteht ihr das problem der dds ?
> 
> bin arkanmage , ich habe ne menge tempo , aber bei ne top gruppe , brauch ich garnet anfangen zucasten ,da ist der trash tot , ist einfach nur lächerlich


Kann es sein, dass Du ein DPS-geiler Typ bist? Denke genau über Leute wie Dich wird hier diskutiert. Würde mich freuen, wenn wir uns über das Suche-nach-Gruppe Tool nie finden würden.

So long.


----------



## Sapper13 (13. Januar 2010)

WeisseKroete schrieb:


> ... ich möchte derzeit kein Tank sein.
> Ich gehe seit Tagen mehrere Zufallsinstanzen über den Dugeonfinder und muss echt zugeben, die Tanks haben es nicht einfach.
> Selbst wenn ein Tank darum bittet tanken zu dürfen (was an sich schon schlimm genug ist), wird das von vielen dd´s und sogar Heilern total ignoriert.
> Ich meine, jeder spielt die Klasse und Rasse die ihm Spass macht, was vollkommen ok ist, aber wenn ein Tank zu hören bekommt: "wer braucht nen Tank wenn die Ghule tanken können" ... "gogogo pull mehrere Gruppen" ... "ich hab keine Lust in der Ini stundenlang rumzulaufen" ... usw., dann kann ich mir vorstellen, das man als Tank die Lust am tanken verliert.
> ...



100 % richtig!

Deshalb mache ich das immer so, ich klick den an der pullt und geh dan neinfach auf folgen und im RL aufs klo. Wenn ich wieder komme und tot bin sag ich. Jetzt normal oder lieber weiter wipen? Beim nächsten Pull der person geh ich einfach raus.

Das ist wirklich das genialste am neuen Tool als Tank. Anmelden 1. Sek, 2. Sek, Dudideu.....annehmen? Ja gerne xD Zack neue ini. und wenn man mal wegen sowas wie oben 10 Minuten nicht in eine Instanz kommt?!?!! was solls ;-) 

Ich sag den DDs immer. Leute ihr kennt den unterschied zwischen Tank und DD oder? Der Tank kommt direkt in die Random ini der DD wartet 15 Min xD und dann lach ich nur noch und spam irgenwelche WoW Sprache Makros mit olololo und Rolfcopter und so. Endlich kan nman an dieser Stelle mal son richtiges Arschloch sein :-D

Gruß

Sapper


----------



## vandrator (13. Januar 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> /sign
> Mit meinem DK-Tank-Twink kenn ich des nur zu gut.
> Ich lass halt alle verrecken, die meinen pullen zu müssen.
> 
> Als Tank findet man instant ne Rdmgrp^^


Genau so muss es laufen...ich spiele selbst zwar nur einen DD (mage) aber die geschwindigkeit in der ini gibt der tank und der heiler vor und nicht irgendwelche möchtegern imba-dd! Immer nach dem Motto: Wer aggro hat darf sie behalten...sterb ich als DD bin ich doch i.d.R. selbst schuld (ausnahmen sollen vorkommen!)...als DD muss man sich immer vor Augen halten...ohne Tank und ohne Heiler gibt es selten weder Loot noch Erfolge in Instanzen geschweige denn Raids...das Spiel zeichnet sich dadurch aus das man es ZUSAMMEN spielt!

Lets have fun together!


----------



## Böhseratte (13. Januar 2010)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Wir schreiben in den Titel : Kack Tanks, nie pullen sie mir schnell genug!


Na dann mal los


----------



## Thebambam (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich kenne das Problem nicht.

Eher is es so das die Gruppe mein Bärchen an die Leine legen muss.

Ich bin nicht übermütig mit meinem gut Equipten ICC Bärchen. Aber ich kenn alle inis im schlaff.
Es giebts nur sehr sehr selten das mir mal ein MOB abhanden kommt und wenn das der Fall is mal kurz anbrüllen dann kommt er wieder zu mir zurück gedagelt.
Was Ich einfach immer sehr lustig finde ist das DMG-Meter nicht selten bin Ich auf platz 1 oder 2 an zu Treffen ;-) Kann mich gar nicht mehr erriner in einen nicht Gilden Ini-run letzter gewesen zu sein 

Cheer`s

TohoT


----------



## Böhseratte (13. Januar 2010)

Thebambam schrieb:


> Also ich kenne das Problem nicht.
> 
> Eher is es so das die Gruppe mein Bärchen an die Leine legen muss.
> 
> ...


Es geht aber auhc um den Tank Nachwuchs ;-)


----------



## Greeneyesoul (13. Januar 2010)

Ich kann nur sagen Recht hast du!!
Spiele seit fast drei Jahren meinen Pala als Tank aber seit dem diese neue Gruppensuche Aktiv ist macht es bei einigen Gruppen keinen Spaß mehr! Ich kann den Leuten die den Spaß am Tanken verloren haben nur den Tipp geben geht mit Leute aus eurer Gilde bzw Freunden in die rdm Heros da wisst ihr worran ihr seit! 
Gestern war ich mal wieder mit einer kompletten rdm Gruppe unterwegs und wenn ein Tank schon mehr als zwei mal schreiben muss das sie/er die/der Jenige ist der pullen sollte und trotzdem nicht gehört wird na dann sorry liebe DD´s dann nehme ich den ein oder anderen "Quotentoten" doch in Kauf ......am Anfang habe ich mich noch dermasen aufgeregt über so was und hier gespottet und da gespottet, aber ganz ehrlich warum?? Warum soll ich des noch machen wenn ich es doch schon dreimal schreibe und trotzdem net gehört wird? 
Es ist ja net nur die Geschichte mit dem Tanken und das die DD´s einfach Pullen, nein es wird sogar von einigen Leuten auf Bedarf gewürfelt, die es aber gar net brauchen z.B. : Krieger würfelt auf Casterdolch Bedarf auf die Frage warum er das tut verlässt er die Gruppe und genau so ist es seit einigen Wochen mit den Gefrorenen Kugeln ....da packe ich mir doch nur noch an den Kopp. Würde vorher jemand fragen ob er sie haben kann bin ich die Letzte die nein sagen würde, aber liebe Leute auf so was wie ne gefrorene Kugel oder "Riosreiserucksack" würfelt man net einfach Bedarf sondern Fragt vorher kurz!!
Naja genug rummgeheult mein Lehre darraus ist, ich gehe nur noch mit Freunden oder Leuten aus meiner Gilde in die rdm Heros da weiß i ch worran ich bin und muss mich sicher net so sehr ärgern ;o)))


----------



## vandrator (13. Januar 2010)

Don_Mokwai schrieb:


> erhöht die leben des trashes in den alten woltk instanzen , da kommt da garantiert nicht mehr vor , oder nicht mehr so in häufigkeit und form
> 
> ansonsten bleib ich weiter stofftank , mobs mit 63 k life in heros lach ich aus
> 
> ...


dann sei doch froh wenn du in einer top-grp bist und dich bequem zurücklegen kannst! bei mobs mit 63 k life lachst du vllt noch...aber spätestens allein bei 3 mobs oder einem boss vergeht dir dein dps-geiles grinsen! bin selber nur dd und arkan mage...aber geschwindigkeit und schaden ist nicht alles im leben!


----------



## Resch (13. Januar 2010)

Schnatti schrieb:


> Erklär mir mal wie du DAS machst, Irreführung ist kein Buff mehr.




Doch sobald der Jäger anfängt draufzu schießen bekommt er Tank einen 5Sekunden Buff den man weg klicken kann soweit ich as weiß.


Zum Thema Bedanken: Bei uns bedanken sich eigtl die meisten wenigstens mit "thx 4 grp, bb" oder der gleichen. Sowas sollte schon drinn sein.


----------



## Tpohrl (13. Januar 2010)

Jo, teilweise ist es schon herrlich kindisch wie so manche Hektiker sich aufführen und meinen ein paar min sparen zu müssen.
Wenn ich mal rdn unterwegs bin und es geht los das dd´s pullen, dann erklär ich kurz meine Regeln "niemand pullt nur der Tank, zusammen ziehen lassen und niemand steht vor dem Tank" wobei man letzteres nicht so eng sehen darf. Ändert sich nichts, weise ich noch einmal darauf hin das sie sich gleich nen neuen Tank suchen dürfen und dann ist erstmal nix mit gogogo.
Meistens sind es auch nur einzelne Störenfriede die dann schnell mal mit der Ausschlusswahl gekickt werden können.
Es gibt da eine ewige Weisheit, die Gruppe ist nur so schnell wie das langsamste Mitglied, daran halte ich mich als Tank. Ich schaue auf Mana, ob alle gelootet haben und auch da sind. Dies geht meistens schon im laufen, wie auch das markieren des ersten mobs, damit der eifrige dd auch ein Ziel hat auf das er sofort schaden fahren kann. So bin ich immer gut gefahren.


----------



## Sapper13 (13. Januar 2010)

Außerdem zeigt sich doch das diese sorte von Leuten im Grunde gar keine Idee haben wie andere Klassen funktionieren. Ich schau mir immer die Leute an die ich zufällig dabei habe. Und wenn da nen ICC Hero super Spieler dabei ist (und jetzt lassen wir mal die Klasse und die Funktion (DD/HEILER/TANK) außen vor, der die Füsse nicht stillhalten kann, dann mach ich ne Abstimmung oder geht einfach aus der Gruppe.

Warum soll ich mich mit Leute rumärgern welche nicht in der Lage sind sich anzupassen. 

Gruß

Sapper


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (13. Januar 2010)

vandrator schrieb:


> bei mobs mit 63 k life lachst du vllt noch...aber spätestens allein bei 3 mobs oder einem boss vergeht dir dein dps-geiles grinsen! bin selber nur dd und arkan mage...aber geschwindigkeit und schaden ist nicht alles im leben!



Das ist eigentlich Signaturwürdig weißte das ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soilent (13. Januar 2010)

Hier stimme ich dem TE voll und ganz zu, ich habe nen lvl 23 Pala Twink, der seit Monaten ungespielt in der Ecke stand. Nun hatte ich mal Lust zu testen, wie es sich mit nem Pala tanken lässt. Also hab ich mich übers Tool für eine Random Ini angemeldet. Im gleichen Moment, wie ich mich anmelde, werde ich auch schon einer Gruppe zugeordnet und lande in der tiefschwarzen Grotte. Während ich noch die richtigen Buffs verteile, sehe ich auch schon, wie der Jäger und der Magier die ersten Mobgruppen pullen und drauf los legen. Ich setze mich in Ruhe hin um meinen Manapool zu füllenund schaue dem Spektakel zu. 

Nach den ersten 3 Mobs wird dann vom Magier direkt mal recount gepostet...ich bitte darum, mich pullen zu lassen da ich der Tank bin, aber es interessiert keinen, der Jäger und der Magier pullen munter weiter. Auch mein Mana und das des Heilers interessiert keinen. Nach der 4. Mobgruppe wird dann drüber diskutiert, ob der dmg stimmt, der Heiler scheint neu im Geschäft zu sein und will wissen, ob seine Heilung denn so in Ordnung geht. Da ich zum ersten Mal mit nem Pala tanke, halte ich mich dezent zurück da ich weiss, dass noch nicht alles glatt läuft. 

Ich bitte zum zweiten Mal darum, mich doch bitte tanken zu lassen. Antwort des Magiers: hey alda, das ist ne hero Ini und kein Raid, stell dich nicht so an, ogogo ich pull schon mal. Ich weise freundlich darauf hin, dass entweder ich die Gruppen so pulle, wie ich meine, dass es seine Richtigkeit hat. Hat aber keiner gelesen, da schon wieder gepullt wird, während Heiler und Tank noch sitzen und Mana reggen. Als meine Mana voll ist und ich die nächste Gruppe pullen möchte, bekomme ich vom Magier und Jäger zu hören, dass ich doch gefälligst zu warten habe, bis deren Mana voll ist.

An diesem Punkt reicht es mir, ich wünsche den Damen und Herren noch viel Spass und verlasse die Ini (mit nem whisper an den Heiler, dass es mir leid für ihn tut, aber ich auf solche Idioten keine Lust habe).

Dies war der Punkt, an dem ich beschlossen habe, nicht mehr mit dem Pala zu tanken.


----------



## vandrator (13. Januar 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich Signaturwürdig weißte das ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Werd keine Urheberrechtsansprüche geltend machen!:-)


----------



## Johnnii360 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mir jetzt nur den Beitrag vom Thema-Ersteller "WeisseKroete" durchgelesen und muss ihm gänzlich zustimmen.

Ich selber spiele einen Paladin-Tank, der im Realmpool Sturmangriff, auf dem Realm Die Aldor beheimatet ist. Leider gehören zu unserem Realmpool nur noch PvP-Realms. Die Aldor ist der einzige RP-PvE-Realm im gesamten Pool - der einzig Vernünftige.
Es ist mir durchaus schon sehr oft passiert, dass mir das Tanken von einem Todesritter-DD einfach abgenommen wurde, weils ihm wahrscheinlich nicht schnell genug ging.

Da ich hier meiner Aufgabe unwillkürlich enthoben werde, verlasse ich die Gruppe kommentarlos und setze den jenigen Spieler auf meine Ignorelist.


----------



## Gerti (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich spiele Tank und muss sagen, Heroics sind einfach öde. Da ich selbst schnell durch möchte, pulle ich einfach so schnell, dass einfach kein DD die Möglichkeit hat was zu pullen. 
Die Leute gehen nicht auf mein Target? Egal, ich ärgere mich dadrüber nicht mehr. Muss der DD halt gucken, wie er überlebt. Aber in der Regel stirbt der Mob eh, bevor er am DD ist. Andernfalls würde er keine Aggro ziehen. Auch freut sich der Healer dann mal über Arbeit, da er eh nichts zu tun hat. 
Ich gehe normal immer die Randomheros mit meiner Freundin, welche Restoschami spielt. Jedoch geht sie seit neustem immer als Ele in die Instanzen, damit sie sich nicht langweilt und Earthshild und ab und zu ein Riptide reichen um mich am Leben zu  halten und sie so nebenbei noch DMG machen kann.

Achja, ich wollte vor ICC wieder meinen Hexer zum Main machen, da tanken absolut langweilig ist. 0 Anspruch, da ist selbst DD schwerer zu spielen (zumindest was den Tankpala angeht~Wurde zu BC Zeiten erstellt). Aber mit ICC wurde tanken wieder interessant und man muss auch mal was tun (Marrowgar vor dem Nerf, Lady Deathwisper, Rotface, Doctor Dingends)

Also kurz gesagt: Tanken ist öde, zumindest, was PDK+Heroics angeht, da es einfach anspruchslos ist.


----------



## o0Nordi0o (13. Januar 2010)

Ich und mein Freund ziehen uns derzeit "DD-Erziehung-Twinks" heran, für rnd-heros haben wir Schami(heal) & DK(Tank), für die kleinen wotlk Inis Druide (heal) & Krieger (tank) und meine derzeitigen lieblinge gerade von 1 auf 63 gezockt nur durch instanzen pala (tank) und Schami (heal).

Unser Motto ist ganz einfach, wer meint pullen zu müssen darf die aggro behalten aber nicht auf heilung hoffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

wir hatten damit sogar schon einige erfolge zu verzeichnen. Einen Offwarri zB der sich zwar als DD angemeldet hat, jedoch aber der meinung war alles tanken und sogar abzuspotten (!) was nicht bei drei auf den bäumen war. Nachdem er das ein oder andere mal gestorben ist und das flamen began wurde er von der ganzen gruppe "freundlich" auf sein nicht teamfähiges verhalten hingewiesen. Ein paar tage später hatten wir das vergnügen mit dem Krieger wieder und siehe da, abgesehen von der begrüssung "och nö" war er ganz brav immer erst als zweites am mob, hat weder gespottet noch einmal die aggro gehabt, machte guten damage und hat sich nach der ini sogar für den zügigen run bedankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw: wir warten in der regel nicht einmal eine sek. auf einen invite in eine rnd gruppe und spaß macht es auch, kann also tanken nur empfehlen, zumindest solange man einen heiler an seiner seite hat der die finger bei übereifrigen dd´s still hält.


----------



## Karius (13. Januar 2010)

Ich verstehe das Problem zwar, mich stört es allerdings nicht. 

Wenn andere Tanken wollen, sollen sie doch. Irgendwann wird sich der Heiler dann schon beschweren. Zudem verbraucht der so mehr Mana was dann zu einer automatischen Verlangsamung des Spielablaufs führt. 

Bei den Bossen halten sich dann meistens wieder alle brav an das alt bewährte Schema. Letztlich ist ein Tank bei ausreichender Heilung ja tatsächlich nicht zwingend notwendig, oder es reicht nur einen Teil zu tanken während die DDs die andere Hälfte umklopfen. 

Vlt fehlt es Euch da etwas an Flexibilität.

Wenn es eine Chaostruppe ist  und es einfach nicht läuft, bin ich als Heiler genauso schnell draussen. Das ist für mich somit kein Tank spezifisches Problem.


----------



## Windelwilli (13. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> ...Ich gehe normal immer die Randomheros mit meiner Freundin, welche Restoschami spielt. Jedoch geht sie seit neustem immer als *Ele* in die Instanzen, damit sie sich nicht langweilt und *Earthshild* und ab und zu ein Riptide reichen um mich am Leben zu  halten und sie so nebenbei noch DMG machen kann...



aha...und wer verteilt das Erdschild?


----------



## Muh-Q (13. Januar 2010)

Thebambam schrieb:


> Also ich kenne das Problem nicht.
> 
> Eher is es so das die Gruppe mein Bärchen an die Leine legen muss.
> 
> ...



Muss an den Bären liegen, bin auch meistens 1 oder 2 als Tank  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Wenn ich auf den Hexer logge aber auch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Beim Buffen am Anfang einfach kurz den Heiler anschauen und danach den Run gestalten. Hat der Heiler Pdok/Icc Ausrüstung an ist dem meistens eh langweilig und die Ini wird in einem Pull durchgezogen (Burg 8min 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

). Ist der Heiler noch nicht so gut wird halt gewartet. DD sind (abgesehen von den 3 neuen) in Heros nur noch nettes Beiwerk. Man kann mit der aktuellen Ausrüstung alle Heros mit Tank+Heal alleine schaffen.


----------



## Tazmal (13. Januar 2010)

Ich bin Horde auf Nozdormu und habe dort nen tankdruiden, zwar nicht 80 aber 73, also auch nordend inis tanken, ich kann dem wa der TE sagt zu 100% zustimmen und reagiere genauso wie die anderen tanks hier, ich lasse die dds einfach sterben, das problem ist aber bei mir, das der Heiler das nicht zulässt sondern diese enorm heilt und meistens dann mich sterben lässt. das finde ich schon seltsam und traurig.

Da hilft meist nur gruppe verlassen, man kommt ja innerhalb von sekunden in eine neue. Aber ich muss der gerechtigkeit halber auch sagen das ich immer heiler vom fremdservern habe, nie von meinem, muss also an den anderen servern liegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pmolurus (13. Januar 2010)

kann dem te nur zustimmen grade mit dem neuen suchsystem hat man öfters mal dds dabei die schon in der ersten aussage (statt hallo huhu moin) schon sagen das sie gern in 15min durch wärn aber 1k dps weniger machen wie ich als tank. Wenn sie dann noch pullen guck ich mir das immer an und weiss das in 1min nen dd platz in der gruppe frei ist


----------



## Nimroth22 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich spiel seit Release Damagedealer ,hatte noch nie einen Tank . Meine Devise :Immer dem Tank HINTERHER ,wenn der Tank stirbt gibts meistens nix mehr zu retten . Vielen die schon lange dabei sind ist das sicher auch in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen . Alle anderen treffen sich bei Bob wieder .


----------



## obi-wan (13. Januar 2010)

WeisseKroete schrieb:


> ... ich möchte derzeit kein Tank sein.



Naja ..... Früher war alles besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da musste man noch seine CC's in Inis/Raids in der Leiste haben.

Ich möchte hier keine DD's in Schutz nehmen, da ich als Heiler die Sch.... oft genug ausbügeln muss ... aber Hallo .. das ist im Grunde ein hausgemachtes Problem von Blizzard, es muss ja für die Masse alles schneller und einfacher gehen.

Fettes GZ an Blizzard.

Früher ging ohne Sap, Sheep, Eisfalle gar nix, da hat sich kein DD getraut zu pullen.
Heute wird einfach AOE in die Mobs geblasen, und Tanks/Heiler können sehen wie sie die Folgen hinbekommen.

Dass DD's daher den einfach Weg nehmen ist nur menschlich .... 


Fae


----------



## Throgan (13. Januar 2010)

Ich war letztens so höflich und hab immer Manapausen für den Heiler gemacht....

Da seh ich tatsächlich den Jäger in die Mobgruppe schießen =) Hmm.....bin 5 Schritte zurück gegangen und hab die ganze Gruppe sterben lassen.....

"Wer pullt darf tanken!" Sag ich......

"Wenn Du immer so lange Pausen machst...!"

"Tja, ich steh drauf wenn mein Heiler Mana hat!"

"Och, wenn ich zu wenig mana hab schrei ich schon"

Und plötzlich hatte der Pala auf Tank geskillt und wollt weiter tanken...oO

Mir egal, hab ich mein DD spec reingelegt und den rest der Ini ganz entspannt dmg gemacht...

Was manchmal in den Leuten vorgeht ist mir auch ein Rätsel...


----------



## Sparti (13. Januar 2010)

Tja wie recht der WeisseKroete hat,

TAnken ist ja ne feiner sache aber wen man wirklich mal kurz wartet weil der HEal kein Mana hat wird man geflamt & sogar unnötig gepullt. Ich geh immer mit nem Heal aus meiner Gilde los & des dauert ja keine 30sec dann ist man ja auch drinn in der Ini.

Bestes Beispiel Gestern, HDZ4 TR , Waren gerade fertig mit dem Dritten boss haten noch entspannte 10 - 15 min zum TR boss, aber nein der DD (werde die klasse net erwähnen wegen flames) mußte ja unbedingt bis zum tunnel dann vorlaufen ist gestorben und ich hab alles gezündet gehabt damit ich noch einigermassen alles im Griff hatte damit der HEal net stirbt und was macht der DD dann. Sagt was für ne Scheiß gruppe und das wir nix können & leavt dann die grp. Da dachte ich mir nur HAllo was fürn Voll spac...
Naja Ingno und gut und zum schluß mit 4 mann die inin zuende gemacht.


----------



## Tazmal (13. Januar 2010)

Throgan schrieb:


> Ich war letztens so höflich und hab immer Manapausen für den Heiler gemacht....
> 
> Da seh ich tatsächlich den Jäger in die Mobgruppe schießen =) Hmm.....bin 5 Schritte zurück gegangen und hab die ganze Gruppe sterben lassen.....
> 
> ...



hehe das kennt man ja, ich hatte schon gruppen da kam ich erst in der ini als tank an waren schon die ersten 2 leute tot weil es zu langsam ging


----------



## Caudex-destro (13. Januar 2010)

Als Tank renn ich durch die Ini, wem es trotzdem nicht schnell genug geht der stirbt. In normalen HCs seh ich es einfach nicht ein als ICC Equipter Tank mit 50k life (nein nicht nur Stam gesockelt) einem DD einen Mob abzuspotten. Wer es da schafft die aggro zu bekommen der schlägt entweder vor mir auf den Mob ein oder legts drauf an, und dann soll er ihn auch behalten. Es gibt dann teilweise DDs die es trotzdem nicht lernen, seit 3.3 kann man nun auch serverübergreifend whispern und dann wird dem heal eben mal schnell verboten diesem DD weiter sein Life aufzufüllen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Genauso handhabe ich es mit meinem Mage. Ich gebe dem Tank kurz mal Zeit aggro aufzubauen, caste einmal durch und schaue mir an wie der Tank damit klar kommt, je nach dem dreh ich dann bei den nächsten Gruppen weiter auf oder warte etwas länger.

Ich muss aber zugeben, dass ich auch auf Risiko stehe und es dennoch vorkommen kann, dass ich mal Aggro von einem Mob ziehe, ich erwarte allerdings nicht dass sich der Tank oder der Heal dann um mich kümmern und nutze im zweifel CC um den mob vollends umzuhauen. 

Sollte ich doch einmal sterben entschuldige ich mich dafür und halte mich etwas mehr zurück  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dennoch gibt es auch die andere Seite, da bekommst du tanks die wissen nicht das man zu Beginn einer Ini durchbuffen und evtl. noch einen Tisch stellen möchte, die haben auch scheinbar keinen Gruppenchat weil sie stumm durch die Ini rennen ohne Rücksicht auf die Heals / DDs. Wenn ich merke in so einer Gruppe zu sein und es dann noch stress im Partychat gibt, sehe ich es meißt nicht mehr ein in der Ini zu bleiben und gehe aus der GRP, das ist immernoch ein Spiel und es soll Spaß machen.

Und an alle Tanks die noch nicht lange dabei sind und die ihr euch noch verrückt machen lasst von solchen spaten: Ignoriert sie einfach. Ignoriert auch die Mobs die auf die DDs einprügeln. Schaut einfach dass euer Heal keine Aggro hat und euer Job ist getan. Alles andere regelt sich von selbst.

Allerdings muss ich auch dazu sagen, dass ich als Heiler in den HCs nicht reggen muss bzw. max. 1 mal pro hc wenn irgendwas schief gelaufen ist. Da ist es mir lieber wenn Tank + DDs vollgas geben und wir schnell durch sind weil es mittlerweile einfach nur noch langweilig ist HCs zu heilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (13. Januar 2010)

vandrator schrieb:


> Werd keine Urheberrechtsansprüche geltend machen!:-)




Done  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gerti (13. Januar 2010)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> aha...und wer verteilt das Erdschild?



Der Resto, wenn er den Resto wäre und nicht als Ele rumläuft, da healen einfach langweilig ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Windelwilli schrieb:


> aha...und wer verteilt das Erdschild?



Man bist du unwissend, das ist die neue Ele/Healschami skillung 30/00/41 Speziell für Heroinis 

Kuckst du ! 

/Ironie off 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## olima68 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich kenne das Problem von allen drei Seiten. Wer mir als Tank die Aggro klaut....Karma. Als Heiler gibts für Aggroziehende DD´s eine Erneuerung und fertig. Der Tank aht aber absoluter Priorität. Wer es nicht schafft aus AoE-Schaden rauzugehen(zb PdC die Giftpfützen des Schurken) ist selbst schuld. Und als DD geb ich dem Tank immer zeit zum Natanken, man kann ja schlieslich nicht verlangen das man selber antanken darf und es dann nicht selbst tun. Gestern hatte ich in der Burg einen Tank der sogar gefragt hat, ob ein Speedrun OK ist....das fand ich mal richtig nett. Dann kann man sich darauf einstellen das mehrere Gruppen gepullt werden, und aich etwas mehr Schaden reinkommt(er war Dk).


----------



## Acid_1 (13. Januar 2010)

Jetz mal von meiner Sicht als DD her.
Ich stehe meistens 10 Minuten bis zu einer halben Stunde im Tool um überhaupt ne Grp zu finden.
Da mache ich doch nicht soeine Scheiße, damit die Chance besteht, dass ich aus der Grp fliege und nochmal 10 bis 30 Minuten warten muss.

Aber die Tanks habens manchmal echt nicht leicht.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Januar 2010)

Dazu muss man aber auch sagen, dass es unter den Tanks genau so viele Idioten gibt wie unter den DDs (und wohl auch unter den Heilern... kann ich aber schwer bestätigen da ich selbst einen wohl halbwegs vernünftigen Heiler spiele). Da wird gepullt während ich kein Mana habe, auf Buffs wird eh nicht gewartet, ganze Gänge werden zusammengepullt und dann darüber gemotzt, dass man ja nichtmal eine Low-Ini heilen könne (Todesmine ist mit lvl 16 halt nunmal nicht unbedingt Low...), auf alles Bedarf gewürfelt weil man ja am meisten Repkosten habe (klar... ohne wipe und auf lvl 25... wahnsinns Kosten). 

So könnte man wohl zu jeder Klasse einen eigenen Thread aufmachen... die meisten Gruppen die ich erlebt habe waren aber doch in Ordnung, man hat aufeinander geachtet, ging freundlich miteinander um und was man sich nicht noch alles von einer random-Gruppe wünscht.


----------



## Tallan (13. Januar 2010)

Also, ich weiß net, was ihr so habt^^ 
Ihr wart noch nie auf Todeswache und mit meiner Gilde unterwegs, beste Beispiel ist der Turm, dort machen wir unsere "Tankweihe" wo jeder neue Tank durch muss, bevor er von uns aktzeptiert wird^^. Dieses Spielchen haben wir nu auch für unsere Raids übernommen. Also die Tankweihe.
Sie sieht folgender massen aus, der Tank versucht alles zu halten, was die DDs pullen, ja diesmal dürfen die DDs pullen, und nein, sterben tut dort selten wer, ausser der eine oder andere DD, desweiteren skillen einige DDs sogar ihr aggroreduce raus^^. Auf das einzige was geachtet wird, ist das Mana des heals.

Mich als Tank stört es überhaupt nicht, geht vorallem immer schnell voran^^.

In Randomgrps versuch ich mein verhalten der Gruppe anzupassen, sehe ich, das ich nen guten heal dabei hab, pull ich auch mehr als eine Grp, oder auch mal den ganzen raum. Natürlich achte ich auch hier, auf das Mana des Heals. Hinterher höre ich dann nur von den guten heals, danke, dass es nicht so langweilig war. Mein Bärchen ist sehr gut ausgerüstet (PDK25er,PDoK25er,ICC25er), und fresse somit wenig schaden.

Also ich beschwer mich net über die DDs, es macht mir auch vielmehr spass als Tank zu versuchen die aggro zu halten, bei den ganzen aggroschleudern die es mittlerweile auf den Servern gibt.

MFG

Tallan


----------



## mimaha1971 (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

also ich beginne in einer Hero immer ganz normal mit Tanken, wenn die Gruppe passt und ein DD mal versehentlich Aggro zieht spotte ich ihm den Mob natürlich auch ab.
Merke ich aber das ein DD absichtlich dauernd Pullt, sage ich ihm das ich ihm ab jetzt keinen Mob mehr abnehme und er zusehen muss wie er mit dem klar kommt und ob der Heiler ihn noch lange heilt.
Wenn es rumgemaule gibt von wegen gogogo, sage ich klipp und klar beim nächsten gogogo bin ich weg, dann werden sie von alleine ruhiger. Wen es mir allzu bunt wird verlasse ich die Gruppe als Tank bekommst instant invite, und die Speerfrist kann man schön im Ah oder ähnlichem verbinden.

Grüsse Mim


----------



## Hallöle (13. Januar 2010)

Hi 
ich glaub das Problem liegt ganz einfach darin , das so gut wie kein NEUDD (so würd ichs mal nennen ---Char von jemand der grade mit WOW angefangen hat ) überhaupt ne Ahnung hat was WOW ist bzw wie es gespielt werden sollte. die halten das für nen Egoshooter und denken wohl die Gruppenmitglieder Tank und Heal sind von Blizzard programmierte NPC dazu da mitzuhelfen das sie sich in ne Highscoreliste eintragen dürfen.
Weil sonst kann ich mir als Kriegertank nicht erklären wie jemand auf Stufe 80 in ner Heroini so vollig hirnlos vor sich hinwütet um völlig lernresistent aggroweltmeister zu werden um dann vollig kenntnisslos in sachen spielmechanik nachdem ich ihn habe ins grab beissen lassen obengenannte NPC Tank und Heiler zu beleidigen.
ich selbst löse das Problem in jüngster Zeit für mich dadurch, das ich solche grp in der Regel bis zum Boss durchziehe und dann dort in Absprache mit dem Heiler stehen lasse.


----------



## Dröms (13. Januar 2010)

3rdD-Dark schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass viele Casuals nicht über das Grundverständnis des Gruppenspiels in WoW verfügen, da sie einfach erst mit WotLK eingestiegen sind. Also kann man kein anderes Verhalten erwarten. Die Entwicklung ist zwar traurig, kann man aber leider nichts dran ändern...



klar man kann immer was ändern, mit der einstellung wäre die menschheit ja immernoch in der steinzeit.

ansonsten kann ich dem beitrag voll zustimmen. bin tank mit leib und seele, aber in der momentane situation kommt man sich als tank oft als verbalboxsack für frustrierte menschen vor ^^.
egal was schief läuft es ist häufig  der tank, der (bestimmt auch mal zurecht) aber auch oft ungerecht angemacht wird. besonders diese dämliche rusherei durch die inis nerven.
nachm feierabend will ich eigentlich ehr gemütlich und ohne stress in die inis


----------



## Suki2000 (13. Januar 2010)

Naja ich kenns hatte mal vor längeren genau so nen Thread geschrieben Siehe hier > http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showt...8&hl=tank´s <

Aber ich geb dir recht mit dem was du sagst, kenne es nicht anderst mit meinen Palatank Deshalb geh ich mit der auch kaum noch Random^^


----------



## Xatros (13. Januar 2010)

Guten morgen, 
Tanken ist kein Zucker schlecken...hm..dazu folgende Zeilen. Ich spiele selbst Tank, Protpala, 43k unbuffed...ich geh supergern rnd Grp, geht fix und mit meinem Equip muss schon viel schief gehen damit ich sagen würde, ich leave die Gruppe. Im normalfall braucht mein Heal keine reggpause, weil er, wenn überhaupt, nur für kleine Heilungen oder Gruppenheilungen Mana braucht. Ich sag das auch oft anfänglich an, dass ich "pause" lesen will, bevor ich Pause mache. Es gibt eine INI, Ahnkahet, sollte ich für diese RND ausgewählt werden, frage ich vorsichtig am Anfang ob wir nicht den ersten auslassen wollen und viell danach gleich zum Endboss durchstarten können...ich hasse Ahnkahet. Soweit so gut.

Mein Pala ist nicht mein einziger Char, ich bin noch im Besitz eines Hexers. Meiner Hexer isn Twink - folglich ^^ Der braucht Marken um sich twinkentsprechend mit Markenequip zu equipen. Gestern hatte ich mal nen 1/2 Tag Zeit genannte Marken zu farmen. Nen kurzer überblick was ich gestern so erlebt habe. Zusagen ist noch dass wir auf Malygos ca. 10-20min auf ne Rnd Grp warten als dd.

Rnd HDB: Gruppe zusammengestellt - 3 sek gewartet - Krieger tank stürmt in die Mobgruppe, ohne das irgendeine klasse überhaupt die chance hatte sich zu buffen, den Rest zu buffen. Schön und gut. Infight halt mein Pet beschwört, dem Pala nach SDK gefragt. Alles gut. Krieger: Priester, warum buffst du dir nicht den höchsten Rang von "Inneres Feuer".  Keine Antwort. Krieger: PRIESTER! Buff dir den höchsten Rang von "inneres Feuer" oder ich mach nicht weiter. (Ka wie das Addon heißt mit dem er das überhaupt gesehen hat, aber des war recht nervig) ...15 Min, an selber Stelle kam nen Auschlussverfahren für den Priester vom Tank...ich klickte Nein, weil ich fand den geringeren Buff am priester SELBST nicht so schlimm. Das Auschlussverfahren schlug fehl. 10Sek kam wieder eine Anfrage, die den Tank betraf. Ich drückete wieder nein, aber ein nein reichte wohl nicht, und der Tank wurde ausgeschlossen...10 min später, als kein Tank kam, gingen 2 dds. Ich stand also folglich allein mit dem Heiler da...ca. 3 min...dann ging auch er. Zack - 60Min für die Katz. Leave.

Grube RND: Gruppe zusammengestellt. Leute durchgeklickt...nanu, 2 krieger jeweils mit 25k leben - Heiler hat das wohl auch gesehen und is geleaved - Neuer Heiler inc - Neuer Heiler Leave - Ich zaghaft die dks gefragt: wer von euch ist denn der tank, der könnte doch mal umspeccen? ...Krieger: ICH TANK IN FURY. ----Fu.xx dachte ich mir. Tank Leave - DD leave - Folglich stand ich mit Heiler allein da - 20sek später Heiler: Ach macht doch kein Sinn - Leave.

HDR RND: ich sag nur...unser tank hatte 30k leben mit sdk, priesterbuff. Was denkt der sich überhaupt?? ...Welle mit Magier inc, priester, rog und jäger inc: Tankt tot - Heiler leave - tank Leave - 20min warten - da bin ich raus.

Ich geh etz mal von mir aus, ich bin froh, wenn ich tanken darf und freu mich auch über jede ini mit rnd leuten. Wenn ich tanke - Sind alle anderen tanks so ...arg mir fällt garkein wort ein das ausdrückt was ich von denen denke ohne das mein Post gleich gelöscht werden würde weil das wort hier nicht reingehört.

RND INC
bye


----------



## chevron-9 (13. Januar 2010)

Mein Main ist ein 80er Schutzkrieger. Und ja, durch die Random Ini Möglichkeit hat man mit noch wesentlich mehr Krauvolk zu tun, als bisher eh schon. Daher versuche ich wenn möglich die freien Spots der Gruppe mit mir bekannten Personen aufzufüllen. Ist das mal nicht möglich muß man halt nehmen was kommt. Ab und an sind da auch "lustige" DDs bei. Mir wurde schon von mehreren Seiten gesagt das ich "hektisch" tanke (DD wie Heal), bin also eher einer von der eiligen Sorte. Wenn dann DDs meinen pullen zu müssen während der Heal reggt oder mich nach einer Gruppe nachheilt können sie das gern versuchen. In der Regel schau ich dann zumindest das der entsprechende DD mindestens 1-2 gute Hits abbekommt damit er merkt was wakken ist. Ich frage dann meist ob er weitertanken will, könne gern auf Furor wechseln. In der Regel hört man dann nur noch ein "sorry" und kann die restliche Ini in ruhe zu Ende tanken.

Aber die randoms sind tatsächlich ein Kreuz... Gestern HDZ4... Alle warteten brav darauf das die erste Ghul Gruppe aufsteht... Und wir warteten und warteten... Bis ich dann irgendwann feststellte das alle einfach nur dumm reingelaufen sind und nix aktiviert haben (mir inklusive)... Da die Gruppe aber auch so relativ "dumm" war hab ich simpel geleaved und mich nicht weiter aufgeregt.

Die Essenz : Ich hab keinen Stress mit der aktuellen Tanksituation. Macht Spaß, aber Nachwuchstanks kann das durchaus den Spaß verhageln (Wenn man halt noch nicht weiß wie man damit umgehen soll)

Wenn man sich erstmal darüber klar ist das IMMER der Tank, Heiler oder Gruppenführer Schuld hat is eh  alles in Butter !


----------



## Weissnet (13. Januar 2010)

Moinsen,
vorab gut geschrieben 10/10.
Ich bin als Tank unterwegs und kann nur sagen das es echt so ist wie du es hier niedergeschrieben hast,aber von meiner Seite aus muss ich sagen das es mir persönlich ziemlich am a**** sry^^ vorbeigeht was irgendso ein duseliger Random heiler oder DD meint tun/schreiben zu müssen.Ich warte keine 2 sec auf einen inv egal für welche Instanz ich mich auch anmelde,ich weiss das ich gut tanke/tanken kann das sieht man auch an meinem Equip.
Es ist desöfteren so das DD meinen einen auf dicke Hose machen zu müssen, und dmg machen ohne ende..finde ich auch gut so gibt genug gruppen wo noch so lausige 1,6k dps dd rumgimpen die t9 aber keine ahnung von ihrer KLasse haben.
Leider muss ich auch feststellen das es auch des öfteren mal vorkommt das ich nichtmehr pulle sondern zb. son paar schurken mit ihrem "Irreführung".Für diese Kameraden gilt für mich eine Regel, DD=Ersetzbar(austauschbar also lasse ich sie sterben, unterstützt der heiler ihr verhalten durch sprüche bzw durch das heilen der dd obwol ich ihn bitte das zu unterlassen dann lasse ich auch ihn sterben.Habe oft genug mein Spass gehabt einen nur so herum zu stehen und mir anzuschauen wie einer nachdem anderen abkratzt,das ich geflamed werde ist mir egal weil es nur Randoms sind und ich sie sowieso nie wieder sehe *fg*.
Und wiegesagt ich warte ja keine 10-15 min um mal eine hero zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hubautz (13. Januar 2010)

Das Problem mit den DD ist doch ganz einfach, dass sie lediglich über ihren dps definiert werden. Damit sind sie sehr bedauernswerte Kreaturen, die sich nur über eine einzige Sache profilieren können. Da sie nichts anderes können, versuchen sie eben den dps zu pushen, ganz egal was es kostet. Das ein solches Verhalten natürlich von mangelndem Spielverständnis und nicht allzu hoher geistiger Wahrnehmungsfähigkeit zeugt steht auf einem anderen Blatt.

Viele Tanks sind aber auch nicht ganz unschuldig an der Situation. Wie oft liest man hier Sachen wie „ich als Tank habe keine Lust mit 2k dps lowbobs  ne Ini zu machen“.

Ich war neulich mit meinem shadow unterwegs und in gegen Ende der Instanz flamt mich der Tank, er würde mich gleich kicken, weil ich zu wenig Schaden mache. Daraufhin entgegnete ich, ob es ihm aufgefallen wäre, dass der Heiler seit Anfang der Ini offline ist und ich ihn die ganze Zeit geheilt hätte, wodurch der mangelnde Schaden durchaus zu erklären sei.
Man kann so schön zusammenspielen, wenn man etwas Rücksicht aufeinander nimmt.


----------



## Bipun (13. Januar 2010)

sowas hatte ich auch schonmal. es war ahn kahet der 2te boss ich musste kurz afk ka warum hat nichtmal ne minute gedauert, der heiler scheit: LOS PALA PULL DEN LEGEN WA AUCH OHNE TANK!
als ich wieder kam war die gruppe schon im kampf. naja ich hab mich daneben gesetzt und zugeschaut hab nur geschrieben: na dann macht mal. ende der geschichte alle tot der heiler am maulen
und ich sagnur: selber schuld.^^ gruppe aufgelöst nach 30 sec neue ini xD


----------



## Tazmal (13. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> So könnte man wohl zu jeder Klasse einen eigenen Thread aufmachen...



es gibt einen für jede klasse, schau dich um 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amandea (13. Januar 2010)

Mit meinem Tank geh ich ein oder zweimal am Tag Hero. Meißtens mit der Gilde, denn die freuen sich immer wenn ein Tank da ist^^ Wir sitzen dann meißt im TS und labern, ich geh kurz nach hinten zum looten und dann seh ich nur noch ein Kettenblitz an mir vorbei in die nächste Mobgruppe fliegen. Im Ts dann: "ICH HAB AGGRO". Und da es ja Freunde sind lässt man sie ja nicht sterben.  Begründung: "Ich will das du deine Klasse lernst zu beherrschen und dich fordern". In Randomgruppen hatte ich erst 2 mal jemand der meinte pullen zu müssen, aber durch meine Übungen mit der Gilde leicht zu meißtern^^ . Da hab ich vielleicht Glück gehabt.

Mit meiner Hexe pull ich nur wenn ich den Tank kenne. Random garnich, auch wenns mir nicht schnell genug geht, ich hänge an meinem Gold.

Meine HealPriesterin hat zwar nur t8,5 weil ich damals ne pause gemacht habe, aber die langweilt sich auch in Heroinis, und wenn es mir nicht schnell genug geht, klemmt mal ausversehen die Maus und ich lauf in die nächste Gruppe, oder drücke die falsche Taste und pulle mit Schattenwort Schmerz die nächste Gruppe. Wer lässt schon den Heiler verrecken?^^ Allerdings nich von Anfang an sondern ich guck mir immer erst das Verhalten von meinen Mitspielern an ob sie das auch gebacken bekommen. Denn Sterben will ich ja nicht^^


----------



## Fénriswolf001 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich stimme dem TE voll und ganz zu (es kann ja nicht sein das Tank eine Mobgrp anstürmt und während des Anstürmens ein Kettenblitzschlag an einem vorbeischiesst).

Ich habe neben 4 DD's einen Kriegertank und einen Palatank auf 80.
Das tanken mit dem Krieger machte mir immer am meisten Spass, ich meine das es etwas anspruchsvoller ist als wie mit Pala (das ist wohl auch der Grund das fast nur noch Palatanks rumrennen, Krieger und Bärchen sieht man zur Zeit sehr selten).

Die vorschnellen Pull -und Aggro-DD's sollten vielleicht auch etwas mehr darauf achten wen sie als Tank haben. Der Pala kann ohne Probleme mehrere Mobgruppen tanken und nebenbei Kaffee kochen, beim Krieger (und wohl auch beim Bärchen) sieht das aber etwas anders aus.

Seit dem neuen Dungeonfinder habe ich auch nicht mehr getankt: Man wird sofort in die Ini gebeamt und los gehts. Durchrushen bis zum Ende ohne das ein Wort gesprochen wird, das ist mir zu unpersönlich und ist öde (von pullenden gogogo-Krankheit infizierte DD's mal abgesehen).


----------



## Uratak (13. Januar 2010)

Das Lagerfeuer bietet etwas Schutz vor der Kälte Nordends. Einige Angehörige der Horde haben sich darum versammelt. Plötzlich wird es laut und erschrocken springt die Masse auf. Die Geißel greift an. Panik macht sich breit und ein junger Tauren Krieger sowie ein Paladin schnappen sich ihr Schild und Schwert. Panisch springt die Masse hinter die beiden Brecher und bringt sie zwischen sich und der Geißel.
Ein völlig Wahnsinniger Magier ist der Meinung er müsse dem noch entfernten Skelett einen Pyroschlag auf seinen unförmigen Schädel werfen. Der junge Tauren Krieger ist überrascht und stürmt direkt in die Masse der Skelette. Lässig kontrolliert der Paladin sein Schild. Einige der Skelette sind ausgebrochen und panisch dreht der Krieger sich um - fängt 2 od. 3 der Skelette ein und denkt sich "Scheiße, wenn die das so wollen, lasse ich sie sterben.". Die Weihe des Paladins fällt vor der Gruppe kaum auf und der Magier sieht keinen Grund darin die auf ihn zulaufenden Skelette nicht weiter zu bombadieren. Lässig geht der Paladin auf die Masse der Untoten zu in der der Jungspunt Krieger sein unwesend treibt. Nur damit beschäftigt die Gegner zu verhöhnen und ihre Aufmerksamkeit an sich zu binden.
Die "ungetanken" Skelette haben bereits den Magier erreicht und der Krieger freut sich "Jedem was er verdient". Ein Segen des Schutzes und die Restwirkung der Weihe tun ihr Werk. Lässig kommt der Paladin in dem Haufen der Untoten an und die ausgebrochenen Skelette von hinten stürmen ihm hinterher.

Dies ist einfach nur ein Beispiel dafür was grob abläuft in einem Kampf. Es spiegelt wieder, was Erfahrung ausmacht. Equip macht noch lange keinen Tank aus. Ich selber bin leidenschaftlicher Tank seit Classic Zeiten und habe auch jede Tank Klasse einmal. Wer seit 5 Jahren als Tank spielt lässt sich einfach nicht mehr stressen. Auch die neue Motivation, ungezügelte DDs einfach sterben zu lassen ist nicht meine Art. Es ist nunmal Aufgabe eines Tanks die Gruppe zu beschützen - egal was passiert. Ich verstehe den Beitrag des TE aber kann ihn für mich nicht nachvollziehen. Tanks und Heiler profitieren viel von Erfahrung, da ihre beiden Aufgaben weniger linear verlaufen als die Rolle des reinen DMG Dealer.
Es ist für Anfänger vermutlich schwer die Übersicht zu behalten und Fehler der anderen neben der normalen Aufgabe auszubügeln ABER seht es als Herrausforderung. Man lernt nicht nur aus Fehlern die man selber macht sondern auch aus denen der anderen. Ihr lernt vorrausschauend zu tanken. Ihr entwickelt ein Gespür dafür, wo Leute Fehler machen. Und am Ende des Instanz mit einem Wahnsinnigen Magier und einem Hyperaktiven Schurken erntet ihr vielleicht UND NUR VIELLEICHT ein:

Johan: "Gut getankt"
Johan verlässt die Gruppe.
Ihr: "Danke"

Man muss nicht in allem immer das negative sehen. Gerade als Tank Anfänger werden Euch viele Leute wegsterben, weil sie Scheiße bauen. Das ist nicht Eure Schuld, nur weil ihr die Kontrolle durch deren Wurstverhalten verloren habt ABER wenn ihr es schafft aus diesen Wurstaktionen eine sichere Situation zu schaffen - dann seid ihr Tanks!


----------



## Ralil (13. Januar 2010)

Also mir ist das bis jetzt noch nicht passiert.
Ich hatte immer tanks die mich teilweise sogar gefragt haben ob ich reggen möchte.
Das ein DD munter rumgepullt hat is mir auch noch nicht passiert.

Lediglich das zu "schlechte" tanks mit nach hdr kamen is mir passiert wo ich dann nach dem 3ten whipe geleaved habe da ich mehr mich selbst als irgendwen anders heilen musste aufgrund von heileraggro

so long


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (13. Januar 2010)

Xatros schrieb:


> HDR RND: ich sag nur...unser tank hatte 30k leben mit sdk, priesterbuff. Was denkt der sich überhaupt?? ...Welle mit Magier inc, priester, rog und jäger inc: Tankt tot - Heiler leave - tank Leave - 20min warten - da bin ich raus.




Ich hatte mit Heiler vorgestern HDR Hero nen Palatank mit 32k ^^, Ich war zu Beginn mit Mage dabei weil Marken leechen usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ein Heil (Shadow Main Speec)priester der grad so das Equip für HDR hatte und en Rnd über lfg Tool plus ein Gildenmember. Aufgrund des Gears des Priesters fragte ich nach dem 5 oder 6 ten Wipe NACH dem Ersten Boss (Geisterwelle 9 oder10 oder so) mal an ob Ich auf Heal umloggen sollte. Der Rnd verließdie Gruppe schon nach dem zweiten Wipe.

Der Heiler sagte mir das Ich gerne umloggen könnte und wenn mein Heal gut genug wäre könnte er ja auch auf Schatten gehen. Kommentar von meinem Gildenmember "Der hat 1,5 jahre nix anderes gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

" Noch einen aus Gilde eingeladen und schon war HDR Hero selbst mit nem 32k Tank und Twinks unsererseits kein Problem mehr. Dennoch ein Respekt für den Heiler der die ersten Trys wirklich auf die Zähne gebissen hat.


----------



## Weissnet (13. Januar 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Viele Tanks sind aber auch nicht ganz unschuldig an der Situation. Wie oft liest man hier Sachen wie „ich als Tank habe keine Lust mit 2k dps lowbobs  ne Ini zu machen".



Das Problem an der Sache ist nur, das die besagten dd heutzutage alle aber auch wirklich alle mit fast voll t9 herum laufen, aber absolut kp von ihrer klasse haben.
Wenn ich mit meinem leider "noch" grün blau equipten Schurken in eine hero Greuppe komme,natürlich in eine Instanz die meinem Gear entspricht.
Und dann da komplett eqip ausgestattete dd herum gimpen, mit 1600 dps wo ich als "low bob" schon 2-2,4 mache dann ist es einfach nur armseelig.
Und genausowelche hat man des öfteren wenn man als Tank unterwegs ist auch noch dabei, und das sind dann auch noch meist die die Ihre Schnute so weit aufreißen und im dmg sogar noch weit unterm Tank liegen 0.o .
Bei Trash isst ok aber bestimmt nicht an bossen, kann man ja gleich mit 4 tanks und nem healer inne ini gehen da darf dann wenigstens jeder pullen .


----------



## RedShirt (13. Januar 2010)

Muh, hier kommt man kaum zum Lesen, sind schon neue Seiten da =)

Ich kenns aus jeder Sicht, Tank/DD(Melee/Ranged)/Heal.

Hab Todesminen im LFG getankt, und dann exzessiv geheilt/dd (99% als Heal) ab 50er Inis bis Scherbenwelt, Tank wieder ab Scherbenwelt bis die n-h Versionen.
Komplettes Spektrum mit hc's da ich da mehr Chars habe.

@Tanks
Da gibts die Gipfelstürmer, die losrennen ohne ne Pause selbst wenn der Heal nur 1k Mana noch hat... "stell halt Manatotem!" ... "hab ich immer auf CD dank Dir"... war mal n Dialog zu mir als Schamanenheiler... da gehen auch gern mal Tanks völlig außer Healrange und pullen 3 Grps ohne Ansage... kein Spaß.
Dann gibts die "normalen", die nicht durchrennen als wären sie auf der Flucht. So spiel ich und so mag ichs auch, da hat man sogar (!!) noch Zeit als Heal oder Tank zu kürschnern oder zu looten überhaupt.
(Ich hasse Leute die nie looten... als Tank steh ich beim Vieh "Looten pls oder ich steh hier länger", so in hdw passiert)
Und die DD-Tanks mag ich am liebsten. 0 Def und als Heiler rotiert man wie wild, wenns keine Dks sind (BlutDK auf 60er Ini ist halbwegs heilbar ohne Streß).

@Heiler
Schon ohne Tool hatte ich mal n Diszi-heiler, der immer vor mir als Tank war. So ein Spaß. Angesprochen meinte er "in der Gilde hab ich gelernt, daß Diszi der Ersatzpuller ist"... nach einer Erklärung gings dann normal weiter, erst der Tank, dann der Rest.
Aber ich hab auch schon "Heiler" erlebt, die nach 2 sek in der Ini fragten "Will jemand unbedingt heilen? Pls?" und dann eher dmg gemacht haben als zu heilen.
In einem Fall war der Person dann so langweilig, daß der Schamane mitheilen musste, während er/sie wie ein NPC wortlos neben dem Boss stand... der fiel, und ich bin an DOTs gestorben als Tank... Kommentar von Heal: "DK Tanks..." ... direkt im Anschluß gabs ne Skillungsdiskussion/Equipdiskussion mit jener Person -> da bin ich mit Abschiedsworten aus der Gruppe. Good Luck @ Tankfinden.

Die meisten Heiler erlebe ich aber positiv.

@DDs
Da ist die "Fail"quote höher. Hat damit zu tun, daß man subjektiv keine Verantwortung hat, außer bumm-bumm-bumm.
Mööööp.
Ein DK der keinen Gedankenfrost kennt, ein Schurke für den Vanish eine Eissorte ist... ah naja. Alles gesehen.
In 60er Inis n Retripala, der wirklich immer (!) vorgelaufen ist, und per Spot (!!) sich n Mob gekrallt hat... odern DK der zu sich *aus* meiner Weihe/DnD sich Mobs holt... die dürfen sie behalten.
Obiger Pala hat sich mal im Tiefensumpf ne Gruppe geholt -> die durfte er allein machen.
Vom Leveln her denken manche Klassen wie Pala oder Dk eben oft "hey, ich mach Grp-qsts alleine, wtf? Ich kann alles!" ... möööp =) 
Viele kenne Marks auch nicht. Ich mark ja nur noch einen - dann kann man nicht streiten was auf welchem Server primär ist... Totenkopf -> und dann fällt der als letzter. Haha.
Als Kriegertank war ich mal DrakTharon... sehr gute DDs vom DMG her. Aber "Antanken" war nicht drin. Da liefen nach dem Charge und einem Donnerknall 1-2 weiter, weil schon der Blizzard o.ä. vorher da war... Schockwelle geht an denen natürlich vorbei.
Nach "Ich mach Charge->Donnerknall->Schockwelle, dann könnt ihr losmachen" gings dann aber auch problemlos.



Ich gestehe, ich tanke ungern Random HCs mehr, lieber als Heal/DD rein... der Frust ist kleiner.
Bei Garfrost wipen, weil keiner hinterm Block steht, oder die Adds partout nicht weggemacht werden - kein Spaß.


----------



## Lopuslavite (13. Januar 2010)

Also Diese Erlebnisse kann ich allerdings auch bestätigen !

Nach längerem Mage spielen hatte ich mich jetzt mal entschlossen einen DUDU-Tank zu spielen und er macht mir auch tierisch spass!
Durch das neue SNG Tool kommt man auch sehr schnell in die niedrigen instanzen und selbst da beobachte ich das viele DD´s sich schon für absolut Imba halten und jeder pullt wie er lust und laune hat.

Und wenn man noch so sehr am anfang schreibt das man noch ned sooo viel erfahrung hat und sie bitte antanken lassen sollen.
Gestern hatte ich das vergnügen mit einem Schamanen der in der Kathedrale vom kloster alles gepullt hat was in seiner Sichtweite war!Als ich sagte das hier nur einer pullt und sie sich wenn sie es ned ändern einen neuen tank suchen könnten, sagte der schamane nur :

"BB TANK DANN TANK ICH HALT" er sei eh der bessere tank als schamane

Daraufhin bin ich aus der gruppe raus!schade für die anderen aber das kann ja wohl nicht sein!auf den hohen lvln beschweren sich die DD´s das es nicht genug tanks gibt aber 

man bekommt als Tank nedmal richtig ne Chance seinen Charakter kennen zu lernen oder mit dem tanken um zu gehen.
Deshalb gebe ich jetzt natürlich nicht auf!hatte auch schon echt tolle gruppen aber wie der Treadersteller schon sagt es kommt immer mehr.Tanks werden regelrecht aufs abstellgleiß gestellt.


Aber mal ne Info an alle Puller :  Ohne Tanks seid ihr aufgeschmissen !Ohne geht es immer noch nicht.


----------



## vandrator (13. Januar 2010)

Uratak schrieb:


> Das Lagerfeuer bietet etwas Schutz vor der Kälte Nordends. Einige Angehörige der Horde haben sich darum versammelt. Plötzlich wird es laut und erschrocken springt die Masse auf. Die Geißel greift an. Panik macht sich breit und ein junger Tauren Krieger sowie ein Paladin schnappen sich ihr Schild und Schwert. Panisch springt die Masse hinter die beiden Brecher und bringt sie zwischen sich und der Geißel.
> Ein völlig Wahnsinniger Magier ist der Meinung er müsse dem noch entfernten Skelett einen Pyroschlag auf seinen unförmigen Schädel werfen. Der junge Tauren Krieger ist überrascht und stürmt direkt in die Masse der Skelette. Lässig kontrolliert der Paladin sein Schild. Einige der Skelette sind ausgebrochen und panisch dreht der Krieger sich um - fängt 2 od. 3 der Skelette ein und denkt sich "Scheiße, wenn die das so wollen, lasse ich sie sterben.". Die Weihe des Paladins fällt vor der Gruppe kaum auf und der Magier sieht keinen Grund darin die auf ihn zulaufenden Skelette nicht weiter zu bombadieren. Lässig geht der Paladin auf die Masse der Untoten zu in der der Jungspunt Krieger sein unwesend treibt. Nur damit beschäftigt die Gegner zu verhöhnen und ihre Aufmerksamkeit an sich zu binden.
> Die "ungetanken" Skelette haben bereits den Magier erreicht und der Krieger freut sich "Jedem was er verdient". Ein Segen des Schutzes und die Restwirkung der Weihe tun ihr Werk. Lässig kommt der Paladin in dem Haufen der Untoten an und die ausgebrochenen Skelette von hinten stürmen ihm hinterher.
> 
> ...


Sehr weise geschrieben! So schreibt, denkt und handelt nur ein intelligenter und erfahrener Mensch! Hut ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Potpotom (13. Januar 2010)

Hallöle schrieb:


> ich selbst löse das Problem in jüngster Zeit für mich dadurch, das ich solche grp in der Regel bis zum Boss durchziehe und dann dort in Absprache mit dem Heiler stehen lasse.


xD

Das kenne ich auch, da wollten 2 Jäger immer unbedingt pullen... die haben relativ blöd geguckt als die beiden da mit dem Boss am rumhampeln waren und wir 3 in guter Entfernung  saßen und applaudierten.

--

Ich bin mit Leib und Seele Heiler und habe den ein oder anderen DD, habe noch nie getankt und wollte das jetzt mit einem Twink mal versuchen. Ein Bärchen - sobald der Lvl 15 hatte also auch im lfg-Tool angemeldet, als Tank natürlich.

Bisher hatte ich 2 verschiedene Sorten von Gruppen, zum einen die, die aufgepasst haben weil ich sagte, ich wäre neu. Und dann die, die ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste rumkrüppeln, pullen, durchrushen wollen etc. pp. 

Mittlerweile hat mein Bärchen so an die 25 Instanzen durch und ich muss gestehen, jede 3. Instanz breche ich auf dem Weg zum ersten Boss einfach ab. Da hab ich absolut 0 Bock habe meine Rübe für solche Hinrakkrobaten hinzuhalten - schade für die guen Leute die man so eventuell enttäuscht. Aber anflüstern geht ja meistens nicht.


----------



## Najsh (13. Januar 2010)

Weissnet schrieb:


> ,ich weiss das ich gut tanke/tanken kann das sieht man auch an meinem Equip.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Weissnet schrieb:


> Leider muss ich auch feststellen das es auch des öfteren mal vorkommt das ich nichtmehr pulle sondern zb. son paar schurken mit ihrem "Irreführung".



Schurkenhandel ?

Zurück zum TE:
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich auch nur Bestätigen dass antanken lassen der Vergangenheit angehört.
Und ich habe mich daran gewöhnt dass in praktischer jeder mob gruppe 1-2 adds
sich erstmal auf den Weg Richtung DDs machen. 

Das soll nicht heissen, dass ich es besonders toll finde in welche Richtung sich 
das Spiel entwickelt - aber nachdem halt inzwischen jede Dumpfbacke
das EQ nachgeschmissen bekommt sind da eben oft genug Leute
in Gruppen die normalerweise nicht dabei wären.

Selbiges gilt auch für viele Tanks - die ja eigentlich DDs sind aber eben
nicht mehr wussten wohin mit ihren Emblemen und sich dann eben tank eq holen -
aber eben leider vom tanken null Plan haben.

Aber auch seitenweise Diskussionen werden an der aktuellen Situation nichts ändern.


----------



## Camagu (13. Januar 2010)

**Heilen auch**
Ein allgemein bekanntes Problem im Spiel!
Spielst du einen Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (frisch 80)oder sogar Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wird eigentlich ständig rumgenölt: "Tank schneller!"bzw pull mehr, "Heil mich hoch-Schreie" nach den Boss Fights(Dd´s haben wohl in jeglicher Form das sich reggen verlernt)!

Ich spiele einen Tank & einen Heiler beide auf Stufe80... und kenne jeglich erdenkliche Situation.

"Mimimiii! L2p und solche Dinge Oo"

Ich meine DD`s sollen sich freuen,dass esLEute gibt die diese oftmals undankbaren Rollen übernehmen...teilweise vergeht einem echt der Spaß am tanken/heilen...
Als Heiler besoners nervig sind die Hexer, die meinen aufgrundIhrer tollen Aderlass-Glyphe selbst infight Aderlass zu spammen....ich als Heiler an dieser Stelle war schon oftmals so richtig fies & habe sie einfach verrecken lassen :-) 
Also liebe Damage Dealer seit nett zu uns Heilern & Tanks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch wenn sie erst frisch 80 sind und nichtmit Eurem "IMBA"Equip mithalten können 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß


----------



## Tobidd (13. Januar 2010)

dd´s die tanken wollen sollen es doch tun ich hab nen makro mit /schlafen für die fälle... hilft immer^^


ansonsten hab ich meinen dk auf die situation angepasst und kann locker mit den meisten dd´s mithalten... wozu soll ich mit 50 k life in ner hc rumlaufen... aller balast ab und dtw und grandeur rein tanzende runenwaffe geskillt und stärke gesockelt da fahr ich an bossen auch meine 5 k und spätestens dann gehn dir keine dd´s mehr auf die nerfen ;-)


----------



## Doncalzone (13. Januar 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das Problem ehrlich gesagt nicht. Sollen die DD'S doch pullen was sie wollen. Wenns mir zuviel wird, dann schau ich den Jungs und Mädels halt beim sterben zu. Ich als Pala hab ja meine Bubble und somit stört mich das alles nicht. Wie sagt man so schön "Lernen durch Schmerzen".
> 
> P.S. Mir ist es übrigens auch lieber "gute DD's" dabei zu haben, wo auch mehrere Gruppen nach ein paar Sekunden liegen. Da geht das Markenfarmen dann noch deutlich schneller
> 
> ...



Wegen Leuten wie Dir haben wir es ja zu verdanken das immer mehr Tanks die Schnauze voll haben.

Der Tank sagt wann es weiter geht und hat immer ein Auge auf den Heiler. DD's können mehr wie nur Druck machen aber das verstehen nur die wenigstens. ich kenne nur wenige Schurken und Jäger die zur Unterstützung des Tanks mal Schurkenhandel und/oder Irreführung auf den Tank machen um dann auch mal ein bischen mehr Schaden machen zu könen ohne das man gleich die Aggro zieht.

Das ist halt leider das Addon wo alle Brain AFK gehen wie sie wollen. Vor WotLK wurde sowas in Hero Inis schnell vom Mob mit dem Tod bestraft. Laß die Gruppe notfalls sterben und geh mit einem Lächeln aus der Gruppe, als Tank hat man doch schnell eine neue und vielleicht bessere Gruppe mit positivem Sozialverhalten.


----------



## RedShirt (13. Januar 2010)

> Das ist nicht Eure Schuld, nur weil ihr die Kontrolle durch deren Wurstverhalten verloren habt ABER wenn ihr es schafft aus diesen Wurstaktionen eine sichere Situation zu schaffen - dann seid ihr Tanks!



Jein.

Wenn es n Anfängertank erwischt, wird er nach einem Wipe geflamt, warum er die Aggro nicht hält, als lowbob beschimpft und fängt evtl an, an sich zu zweifeln.
Wenn es n erfahrenen Tank erwischt - wird er genauso geflamt, er muß cool bleiben und sich erklären.

Wurstsituationen braucht man nicht durch Pull-DDs provozieren, wenn das nämlich einmal gutgeht, die rallen das, machen die das *immer*. Und dann viel Spaß, dann kommt eben noch Gruppe 3 oder 4 dazu, "hey, du hältst das.".. =)
Ne, da muß n Riegel vorgeschoben werden.

Es kommen immer wieder "oh gott"-Situationen. Disco vom Heal beim Bossfight, ein DD vergisst (!) mal auf die Aggro zu schauen und hat 1sek den Boss und kriegt n Brett, .... eine Pat wird vom Pet gepullt... etc etc

Klar macht es n guten Tank aus - aber wenn die Gesamtsituation nicht kontrolliert ist, ist das heftig.

Da fand ich die Gildentaktik gut: Turm Utgarde und den Tank testen. Da ists ok =) weil jeder weiß was Sache ist.
Da kann auch n Tank dran wachsen.

"Durchtappen" <-kennen das noch die meisten? =)


----------



## Gerti (13. Januar 2010)

Najsh schrieb:


> Zurück zum TE:
> Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich auch nur Bestätigen dass antanken lassen der Vergangenheit angehört.



Letztens PDK10er: Wir wollten Anub ohne abtauchen runterkloppen, also 3sec nach dem Pull Heroism gezündet und Tadaaa, keiner hat Aggro gezogen. Und jetzt sage mir, dass man "antankzeit" brauch. Wenn der Tank bei gleichen Equip nicht mit einem GCD vorsprung Aggro hält, macht er was falsch oder hat gerade Pech mit nem Miss und der DD luck und crittet (was ja eher selten vorkommt).
Bei unserm Tanks reicht i.d.R. der GCD vom FdE setzen als antankzeit...


----------



## Baltusrol (13. Januar 2010)

Xatros schrieb:


> Guten morgen,
> Tanken ist kein Zucker schlecken...hm..dazu folgende Zeilen. Ich spiele selbst Tank, Protpala, 43k unbuffed...ich geh supergern rnd Grp, geht fix und mit meinem Equip muss schon viel schief gehen damit ich sagen würde, ich leave die Gruppe. Im normalfall braucht mein Heal keine reggpause, weil er, wenn überhaupt, nur für kleine Heilungen oder Gruppenheilungen Mana braucht. Ich sag das auch oft anfänglich an, dass ich "pause" lesen will, bevor ich Pause mache. Es gibt eine INI, Ahnkahet, sollte ich für diese RND ausgewählt werden, frage ich vorsichtig am Anfang ob wir nicht den ersten auslassen wollen und viell danach gleich zum Endboss durchstarten können...ich hasse Ahnkahet. Soweit so gut.
> 
> Mein Pala ist nicht mein einziger Char, ich bin noch im Besitz eines Hexers. Meiner Hexer isn Twink - folglich ^^ Der braucht Marken um sich twinkentsprechend mit Markenequip zu equipen. Gestern hatte ich mal nen 1/2 Tag Zeit genannte Marken zu farmen. Nen kurzer überblick was ich gestern so erlebt habe. Zusagen ist noch dass wir auf Malygos ca. 10-20min auf ne Rnd Grp warten als dd.
> ...



Hi,

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele.

Die Gruppen die teilweise über den Dungeonfinder gebildet werden sind manchmal echt lustig.

Mal hat man das "Glück" mit ein paar gelangweilten Hardcore Leuten eine Instanz in null-komma-nix zu clearen und manchmal ist es einfach ein Krampf.
Als Tank hat man in solchen Situationen oft die A*****karte gezogen. Das Jäger Irreführung und Schurken den Schurkenhandel richtig einsetzen ist mittlerweile so selten wie nen 6er im Lotto.

Neulich hatte ich bemerkt das ein Schurke den Handel immer auf mich gecastet hatte (war als DK DD unterwegs). Auf die Frage warum er das auf mich und nicht auf den Tank setze meinte er "er würde dies immer auf DK´s setzen...." no comment 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tanks, vor allem gute und Leute mit Erfahrung, sind selten in den RND Gruppen zu finden - zu Recht. Die bereits beschriebenen Situationen wie Pyro-Pull etc. machen einfach keinen Spaß. Da wird gebufft was die Leiste hergibbt - nur nicht das was man braucht. Tank-Twinks auf der Durchreise in teils grauenhaftem Equipment werfen sich Mobgruppen entgegen ohne Sinn und Verstand. Ok, wenn man nur mit Leuten jenseits der 53xx Gearscore unterwegs ist und der Tank mit fast 50K Life sich sonst halt langweilt ist fast alles möglich.

Als sich dann letztens dann nen frisch 80er als Tank für HDR gemeldet hatte bin ich dann doch eingesprungen. Zwar ist mein Tank-Equipment weitestgehend noch auf Naxx und Ulduar Niveau. Zwar kamen anfang Flames wie " wo hast denn den Crap her .... etc." aber am Ende ging alles doch recht flüssig und auch der Spießrutenlauf am Ende wurde, wenn auch denkbar knapp, bewältigt.

Wenn man als Tank permanent damit beschäftig ist die Mobs einzufangen die mal wieder vom übereifrigen DD gepullt wurden hat man einfach Stress. Auch Tanks haben CD´s auf Spott etc.. Das scheint nicht allen DD´lern bewußt zu sein.

Tanken in der richtigen Gruppe macht Spass - umgekehrt macht es auch als DD´ler richtig Spass wenn Aggro kein Thema ist und jeder genau weiss was er machen muss.

Cheers


----------



## Hubautz (13. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Letztens PDK10er: Wir wollten Anub ohne abtauchen runterkloppen, also 3sec nach dem Pull Heroism gezündet und Tadaaa, keiner hat Aggro gezogen. Und jetzt sage mir, dass man "antankzeit" brauch. Wenn der Tank bei gleichen Equip nicht mit einem GCD vorsprung Aggro hält, macht er was falsch oder hat gerade Pech mit nem Miss und der DD luck und crittet (was ja eher selten vorkommt).
> Bei unserm Tanks reicht i.d.R. der GCD vom FdE setzen als antankzeit...



Das ist ja eine ganz tolle Sache. Es geht aber wohl primär um den Tanknachwuchs. Und wenn ich mit meinem relativ frisch 80er Twink die Aggro von 3 ICC-equipten geitesgestörten halten soll (was wollen die überhaupt noch in heroics), geht mir das ab und an gewaltig auf die Nerven.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Letztens PDK10er: Wir wollten Anub ohne abtauchen runterkloppen, also 3sec nach dem Pull Heroism gezündet und Tadaaa, keiner hat Aggro gezogen. Und jetzt sage mir, dass man "antankzeit" brauch. Wenn der Tank bei gleichen Equip nicht mit einem GCD vorsprung Aggro hält, macht er was falsch oder hat gerade Pech mit nem Miss und der DD luck und crittet (was ja eher selten vorkommt).
> Bei unserm Tanks reicht i.d.R. der GCD vom FdE setzen als antankzeit...


Mhm, einmal ists gut gegangen, also braucht man generell nicht mehr antanken lassen? Grade in den classic-Instanzen ist es aber sehr wichtig und wir reden hier immerhin von Tank-Nachwuchs und nicht von gestandenen Tanks.


----------



## Versace83 (13. Januar 2010)

Das ist auch genau meine Erfahrung... und das war auch mit ein Grund, warum ich mit meinem Krieger, den ich quasi schon seit dem ersten Skillpunkt nur als Tank spielte, nun nur noch als DD in Random Gruppen gehe.
Nur noch wenn ich mit Leuten aus der Gilde in Inis gehe packe ich noch meinen Schild aus... dann kann man auch mal gemütlich eine Ini durchspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Gerti: Manchmal hat man Glück und hat DDs, die auf ihre Aggro achten. Aber häufig ist es so, dass beispielsweise viele Hunter alles rauskloppen während ich ancharge und noch bevor ich Donnerknall oder Schockwelle machen kann. Dass sie Aggro ziehen ist vorprogrammiert... aber keiner denkt dann an Totstellen. Nein, sie rennen mit den Mobs quer durch die Ini, pullen womöglich noch andere Mob Gruppen und erwarten von mir, dass ich ihnen die Mobs vom Hals schaffe. Und am Ende ist wieder der Tank Schuld, der keine Aggro halten kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchwarzerPhönix (13. Januar 2010)

nun wer kennt es nicht die DD's die meine sie wären ramp und gleich anfangen zufluchen wenn sie drauf gehen und dann gleich mal dem tank die schuld geben ohne das er was gemacht hat weil er noch am durch buffen der gruppe ist.


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

tanken IST ein zuckerschlecken
im derzeitigen addon ist es für keinen tank ein problem der sich einigermaßen drauf versteht 4-5 tasten zu drücken

ich habe mit meinem frisch 80er (krieger) tank (allerdings auch während dem questen schon mit gutem tankgear versorgt) sofort hdz4 hc getankt
in der gruppe waren mage, eule und eleshami als dds und ein dudu als healer (die allerdings auch alle in derselben gilde waren)
ich mit meinen 23k life und 50 hit habe (fast) ohne probleme die gesamte ini getankt
ich hatte immer aggro obwohl mir die dds gesagt haben, dass sie sich nicht zurückhalten (einzig beim "spießrutenlauf" gabs ein paar aggro probleme aber sonst ging alles super)
das ergebnis war timerun (ein mount für meinen twink und das 25m nachdem ich 80 geworden bin) und ein schönes epic schild =)

vllt mag das aber daran liegen, dass ich seit knapp 5 jahren spiele und jede klasse mindestens einmal auf (bei dem jeweiligen addon) maximallevel hatte....


----------



## buffsplz (13. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Bei unserm Tanks reicht i.d.R. der GCD vom FdE setzen als antankzeit...



Pala, Untote... zählmal zusammen. Cptn. America Schild....


----------



## Gerti (13. Januar 2010)

Hubautz schrieb:


> Das ist ja eine ganz tolle Sache. Es geht aber wohl primär um den Tanknachwuchs. Und wenn ich mit meinem relativ frisch 80er Twink die Aggro von 3 ICC-equipten geitesgestörten halten soll (was wollen die überhaupt noch in heroics), geht mir das ab und an gewaltig auf die Berven.



Die "müssen" da für die 2 Frostmarken rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab ja auch gesagt, dass man nur keine antankzeit brauch, bei gleichem Equip stand, wenn man 3 T-Stufen drüber ist, ists klar, dass du nicht Aggrohalten kannst, worauf auch die DD dann Rücksicht nehmen müssen (oder alternativ das Ziel umklatschen, bevor es sie hauen kann^^)


----------



## Scythe86 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich bin zwar entweder als Heiler oder DD in den heros dabei, aber "indirekt" kenne ich das Problem der Tanks schon...Das einfache Abhetzen und die nervösen DD-Pulls könnte ich mir als Tank schon extrem nervig vorstellen. Und wenn kurz nach einem regulären Boss-Pull schon alle CD's angeschmissen werden und aus allen Rohren geballert wird (bevor der Tank über irgendwie die Chance hatte Aggro / Wut / etc. ) aufzubauen, dann dreht sich mir auch schon mal der Magen um. Schlimm wird's erst so richtig, wenn dann auch noch gepöbelt wird.

Ein Hurra für Tanks, die ihre "Arbeit" gewissenhaft und gelassen erledigen - ich heil' euch gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Gilt bloß nicht für die Hampelmänner in grünem AH-DD-Equip, die meinen Tank-Sein fluppt indem man mal eben umspecct...)


----------



## Sonsbecker (13. Januar 2010)

hier werden wieder äpfel mit birnen verglichen wenn ich die aussage zu hdz4 höre.

geh mit deinem tank in eine der neuen inis und treffe 3 dd´s mit gear aus icc10/25 - und da hält dann der zugewiesene t7 krieger tank immer die aggro, weil er seit 5 jahren spielt?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LongD (13. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Letztens PDK10er: Wir wollten Anub ohne abtauchen runterkloppen, also 3sec nach dem Pull Heroism gezündet und Tadaaa, keiner hat Aggro gezogen. Und jetzt sage mir, dass man "antankzeit" brauch. Wenn der Tank bei gleichen Equip nicht mit einem GCD vorsprung Aggro hält, macht er was falsch oder hat gerade Pech mit nem Miss und der DD luck und crittet (was ja eher selten vorkommt).
> Bei unserm Tanks reicht i.d.R. der GCD vom FdE setzen als antankzeit...



So ein riesen mist was du da redest.

Du kannst keinen Raid mit einer Hero-Ini vergleichen.

In einem Raid, kommt es bei bossen NIE ich betone NIE vor, das ein DDler aggro klaut, wenn ICH es nicht beabsichtige. 

Aber in Hero inis, wo dann 5 Mobs stehen und ein vergelter Pala (mit equipstand wie ich) alles raushaut was geht ohne 1sec antanken zu lassen, kannst vergessen die aggro zu halten.


----------



## Haas3 (13. Januar 2010)

Das stimmt wohl total ich spiele selbst einen Tank. Es ist vergleichtbar wie in den Low Level Instanzen durch das gute equip aller Spieler wird einfach Sinnlos draufgehauen und man als Tank versucht nurnoch Schadenbegrenzung zu betreiben und das ist mega anstrengend....


----------



## Uratak (13. Januar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Klar macht es n guten Tank aus - aber wenn die Gesamtsituation nicht kontrolliert ist, ist das heftig.



Wenn Du es als Tank schaffst eine unkontrollierte Gesamtsituation unter Deine Kontrolle zu bringen, wirst Du nie wieder Stress haben. Was ich vermitteln will ist, dass man sich "Stress" selber schafft. Die jungen und neuen Tanks müssen lernen zu lernen und sich nicht hinter Aussagen schützen wie "Selber schuld was pullst/overnukest Du auch". Stellt Euch einfach vor, dass ab dem ersten 3000er Crit das Blut aus dem Kopf in andere Regionen fließt und die DDs mehr davon wollen. Ein abrubtes Unterbrechen des Blutflusses in den Glückszonen führt zum Flame des vermeintlich schuldigen. Das ist nicht das Problem der Tanks und sie sollten sich von solchen Aussagen genauso wenig aus der Ruhe bringen wie beim "zufälligen" Adden einer weiteren Gruppe - ABER man muss auch nicht absichtlich den glücklichen Blutfluss der DDs unterbrechen. Wie gesagt - meine Einstellung. Dumm ist der der dummes tut und meißt kann er nichts dafür. Dumme Menschen lernen auch meißt nur langsam od. nie hinzu - somit muss man als Tank einfach etwas Intelligenz beweisen. Es sind immerhin RANDOM Gruppen - wie hoch ist die Chance die Leute wieder zu treffen? Na also. Immer geschmeidig bleiben!


----------



## Xorle (13. Januar 2010)

Geschichten wie vom TE und vielen anderen hier beschrieben, habe ich als Tank auch schon erlebt. Gerade gestern wieder in einer Random-HC: Magier pullt schonmal, während ich noch buffe (Pala-Tank)...ok, schnapp mir die Gruppe, kein Riesenaufwand, bitte aber im Gruppenchat darum, selber pullen zu "dürfen". Später ähnliches Spielchen (hab auf einen DD gewaretet, der etwas hinten dranhing, weil er kurz afk musste). Magier pullt wieder, daher schreibe ich nur kurz: "Den darfst du auch behalten..." woraufhin nur ein:"Du Weichei!" zurückkommt. Vorm Endboss direkt das mir verhasste "ogogogog!"...also setze ich mich erstmal hin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die anderen 4 der Gruppe waren aus einer Gilde, also latscht der DK vor und "spielt" Tank...kurz bevor er umkippt, spotte ich ihm den Boss ab und tanke in Ruhe zu Ende und verlasse danach grußlos die Gruppe.
Wenn Heiler ansagen im Gruppenchat, ich möge mehr Gruppen pullen weil ihnen langweilig ist, komme ich der Aufforderung gerne nach. Zu beginn einer Instanz bin ich relativ vorsichtig, um dadurch schnell gerauszufinden was mit dieser Gruppe/Heiler möglich ist, denn Equip ist ein Hinweis aber keine Garantie.

Als Heiler (wie in einem anderen Thread schonmal geschrieben) bin ich da viel genervter von ICE-Tanks, die ohne Rücksicht auf irgendwen durch die Ini rauschen und oftmals (gerade wenn es relativ frische 80er Twinks sind) sich auch dabei maßlos überschätzen. Da hab ich mittlerweile keine Skrupel mehr, die Gruppe auch notfalls während der Ini zu verlassen, wenn freundliches Hinweisen auf taube Augen stößt. ^^
Geschwindigkeit gerne, aber bitte keine Rücksichtslosigkeit.

Als DD (Jäger) nutz ich nach dem Pull auch gerne Aggroschübe für den Tank, um ordentlich holzen zu können, aber das Pullen obliegt dem Tank und sonst Niemandem!

In den letzten Wochen waren viele gut euqipte in HC-Inis unterwegs, was meiner Meinung jedoch wieder abnimmt, wweil einfach die meisten davon außer einmal am Tag für Frostmarken die Triumphmarken und daher Ini-Besuche gar nicht mehr "brauchen"...somit ist die Zahl der "normalequipten und darunter" wieder erheblich gestiegen, da es oftmals aber Twinks sind spielen diese genauso teilweise, als wenn sie mit ihren Powerchars drin wären und wundern sich, warum das nicht ganz so glatt funktioniert. ^^


----------



## Versace83 (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> tanken IST ein zuckerschlecken
> im derzeitigen addon ist es für keinen tank ein problem der sich einigermaßen drauf versteht 4-5 tasten zu drücken
> 
> ich habe mit meinem frisch 80er (krieger) tank (allerdings auch während dem questen schon mit gutem tankgear versorgt) sofort hdz4 hc getankt
> ...



Nun, wenn du mit Leuten aus der Gilde ist es klar, dass die eher auf dich und ihre Aggro Rücksicht nehmen, als wenn du irgendwelche in der Gruppe hast, die evtl auch noch von nem anderen Realm sind.


----------



## Jannika (13. Januar 2010)

Guten Morgen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke, lieber TE! Du schreibst mir aus der Seele!

Ich habe vor ca. 3 Jahren mit WoW angefangen und spielte zu Beginn nur und ausschließlich DD! Und lernte dabei von einem Freund zwei wichtige Lektionen für eine Instanz (egal ob Hero oder auch nur irgendeine Low-Level Ini):

1. Der Tank ist an vorderster Stelle! Alle anderen bewegen sich HINTER dem Tank!

2. Es pullt EINZIG und ALLEIN der Tank!

Und genau so halte ich es auch heute noch. Nicht, weil es noch unbedingt nötig wäre, sondern aus folgendem Grund:

Der Tank hat sich bewusst für seine Rolle entschieden. Er tut es vielleicht aus masochistischen Gründen, aber er kassiert mit Freude die Prügel für die komplette Gruppe! Jeder, der als DD mit in der Gruppe ist, hat sich bewusst für ein Dasein als DD entschieden. Jeder DD freut sich über Platz 1 im DmgMeters, weil er dann weiß, was er mit seiner Klasse geleistet hat. Aber worüber soll sich ein Tank bitte freuen, wenn er nicht mehr das Recht hat, ordentlich zu pullen, sondern nur noch Schadensbegrenzung betreibt und ständig Mobs von irgendwelchen vorwitzigen DD runterpflücken muss? Er ist meiner Meinung nach dessen beraubt, was er eigentlich gerne tun würde: ordentlich tanken!

Darum, liebe DD, ihr wollt euren Spass in der Ini und an Schaden raushauen was geht und der Tank möchte ordentlich pullen und tanken können. Lasst ihm doch bitte seinen Platz an der Front, denn da macht er seinen Job am besten!

Mit einem meiner unzähligen Twinks (Schutzpaladin) habe ich mich selbst oft genug geärgert, dass es eben so läuft, wie der TE beschrieben hat. Ich habe meinen Tank vom 1. Tag an als solchen hochgespielt, weil ich GERN tanke! Nur dummerweise konnte ich schon auf dem Weg zur 80 nicht wirklich viel Erfahrung darin sammeln, weil sich in sämtlichen Instanzen, die ich besucht habe, oft genug voreilige DD befanden, die mich einfach nicht ordentlich tanken ließen.

Auf der 80 angekommen, hab ich meinen Tank erst mal verstauben lassen, weil ich echt die Nase voll davon hatte, ständig als Depp der Nation hingestellt zu werden, nur weil ich es nicht schaffe, 3 DD gleichzeitig die voreilig gepullten Mobs von der Robe zu pflücken. Somit kann ich dem TE nur zustimmen: Auf diese Weise werden Tanks vergrault!

Also, liebe DD: lasst mich und andere Tanks bitte ordentlich unseren Job machen, dann haben wir alle am meisten Spass! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Schönen Tag noch, 

Janni


----------



## Tweetycat280 (13. Januar 2010)

Oh ja da hab ich auch gute Geschichten

Ich mit meinem DK-Tank 33k Hp unbuffed aber 50% Avoid u Parry.

Die Mobgruppe nach Krick&Ick  (gibs immer paar wipes) ich markiere schön Totenkopf (1ter Gelbbauch) Kreuz (2ter Gelbbauch) Kreis (die Tussi) in der Mitte.

Krieger DD was wird den das Jetzt (Symbole verschwinden)

Ich: das war für die Killreihenfolge

Mage: wasn das

Die Reihenfolge in der die Mobs getötet werden damit die Gruppe u der Heiler keine Probleme bekommen sprach der Heal.

So einen Rotz brauchen wir nicht sprach der Hunter die aoen wir weg.
Okay wenn ihr meint .

Was passierte ich renn zr Gruppe TuV Heulende Böe will mir den hinteren Gelbbauch ranziehen doch der Krieger stürmt an pullte die 2te Gruppe. Ein Gelbbauch portet sich zum Mage Höllenfeuer Mage tod. Ein anderer Schnappte sich den Hunter auch tod. Ich konnte grade so den Heiler retten opferte meinen Ghul u holte die Armee in dem Moment kippte der Krieger aus den Latschen nur noch Heiler, Ich und 10 wütende Mobs die nach langem Kampf fielen.

Konsequenz die 3 Überdds durften laufen waren aber zum Glück nicht lernresiztent und haben dann auf mich gehört.

Der Heal fand es nur Schade das es noch keine serverübergreifende Friendlist gibt wäre gern öfters mit mir los gezogen


----------



## dergrossegonzo (13. Januar 2010)

Ich habe das Tanken aufgegeben, lieber warte ich 15 Minuten (immerhin gibt es ja Dailys)
und mache den DDler.

Selbst als DDler hat man Probleme zu looten.

Ich hatte jetzt in der Burg ein volles Inventar und bis ich sortiert hatte, waren die anderen schon ein 
Stockwerk weiter.
Ist mir als DD egal, aber so tanken - nein tanke - äh danke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Komischerweise scheint es ja genug Masochisten zu geben, denn die Zahl der Tanks steigt ja im Moment
eher - denn viele wollen nicht warten und machen daher einen auf Tank.

_Aber wie gesagt, hier geht eh alles den Bach runter und bei dem  "Tempo" werden einige bald den letzten
Spaß am Spiel verlieren.
Ich hab mich gestern dabei erwischt, wie ich beschlossen habe, lieber eine DVD anzusehen, als die 2 Frost
marken zu holen. Und das wird wohl immer öfter passieren.
Schon aus dem Grund: im Hinterkopf habe ich den Termin für den nächsten Schub. Dann droppt jeder Hero
Boss eine Frostmarke und wir Deppen haben uns Wochenlang über Randomgruppen geärgert._


----------



## echterman (13. Januar 2010)

ja das mit den übermütigen DDs kenn ich auch aus eigener erfahrung. ich poste am anfang einer random ini immer drei Makros.
1. Killreihenfolge
2. Aggro ist nicht episch aber beim aufheben gebunden, mein Spott ist für den heiler reserviert.
3. Wer sich nicht dran hält, den lass ich jämmerlich verecken.

wenn danach einer meint weinen zu müssen sag ich: da ist die tür, kannst gehn. weil ich dann meist PL bin und der heiler auch von mir eingeweiht ist.

was übermütige tanks angeht hab ich da auch schon einige gesehn die pullen als hätten se T9 komplett an aber nichtmal T7 tragen. meistes achten sie nicht auf den heiler, der sich die finger wund heilt und mal mana reggen will. solche tanks erlebt man in den nordend nonhero inis die man als frischer 70er betreten kann. in bc konnte jeder tanken der platte trägt in nordend sieht das schon anders aus. die tanks die sich bisher am meisten vertan haben sind DKs(ja ich sage das auch wenn ich selber einer bin, aber ich tanke erfolgreich in ICC10/25). die denken meistens das ihr frostpräsenz reicht um zu tanken. pustekuchen da muss ein klein wenig def eq her...

btt: wenn einer der DDs am  rummumpen ist es sie ihm zu langsam ich soll hinne machen, dann mach ich mit absicht langsamer.

mfg echterman aka Ovaan DK Tank for Life


----------



## Lintflas (13. Januar 2010)

Als Heiler habe ich kein Problem damit, wenn der Tank mal einen Fehler macht. Das passiert mir auch ab und zu.
Ich vermisse nur die vernünftige Zusammenarbeit zwischen Tank und Heiler. Es gibt nämlich auch eine Menge rücksichtslose Tanks, die eine Gruppe
nach der anderen pullen, ohne auf das Mana des Heilers zu warten.
Tank und Heiler sind die Stützpfeiler jeder Gruppe, und wenn sie keine Rücksicht aufeinander nehmen, ist der Wipe sehr oft vorprogrammiert.

Was aber klugscheißende DDs denken oder sagen, sollte uns Tanks und Heilern jedenfalls herzlich egal. Die müssen eh nichts drauf haben außer Schaden zu machen, und das kann jeder.
Und ein DD ist nur dann ein guter DD, wenn er auch mal Erfahrungen als Tank oder Heiler gesammelt hat.


MfG


----------



## Muhtator (13. Januar 2010)

Ich kenne das Problem von 2 Seiten.

Einerseits spiele ich einen Tank, der schon recht gut equipt ist und es kann sein, das ich bei der einen oder anderen inze schon etwas eilig drauf los stürme.
Aber mal ehrlich wer braucht in Gundrak noch Buffs? Bis jetzt sind mir Wipes erspart geblieben. Sollte ich sehen das einer tot ist oder oom dann reduziere ich mein Tempo natürlich.

Die andere Seite ist mein Dk der auch mal tank werden soll, in die hc aber nur als dd mit darf, mit dem muss ich mich immer Züglen, das ich nicht wie mit dem main gewohnt ganz vorne stehe und die Mobs anstürme *g*


----------



## Squall67 (13. Januar 2010)

Das mit dem nicht antanken lassen passiert ja nicht nur in heros sondern auch in Randomraids. War gestern in Ulduar um weekly zu machen war einziger Tank und obwohl ich nichtmal die Hälfte des Weges zu den Trashmobs zurückgelegt habe sehe ich schon dinge wie Blizzard etc auf die Trashmobs fliegen. Bin kein schlechter Tank und hab auch ein sehr sehr gutes Equip aber wenn man nichtmal mehr an den mobs stehen darf um aggro aufzubauen läuft doch echt etwas schief.
kA was sich manche DD´s denken wie man aggro bekommt aber wer Ahnung vom spiel hat weiß das man auf die mobs schlagen muss als druide durch bloßes angucken aus der ferne kann ich nichts machen.
Naja 3-4 leute sind gestorben bis ich alles wieder eingesammelt hatte war halt 25er und wir hatten auch nicht grad die meisten healer dabei^^
In heros lass ich die leute die pullen immer tanken besonders lustig bei stoff gruppen die dann 4 mobs an sich kleben haben, die einzige person die ich dann schütze ist der healer und wer sich danach über die repkosten beschwert kann danach weitere 15-20 minuten warten bis er eine random gruppe findet, da ich ihn direkt aus der instanz entfernen lasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Najsh (13. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Letztens PDK10er: Wir wollten Anub ohne abtauchen runterkloppen, also 3sec nach dem Pull Heroism gezündet und Tadaaa, keiner hat Aggro gezogen. Und jetzt sage mir, dass man "antankzeit" brauch. Wenn der Tank bei gleichen Equip nicht mit einem GCD vorsprung Aggro hält, macht er was falsch oder hat gerade Pech mit nem Miss und der DD luck und crittet (was ja eher selten vorkommt).
> Bei unserm Tanks reicht i.d.R. der GCD vom FdE setzen als antankzeit...



Ich rede hier von normalen 5er random inis bei dem caster bereits AoE machen während du/man noch
auf halber Strecke zur Mob-Gruppe ist - und das ist etwas völlig anderes als bei einem (!) Boss bei dem ihr
auch noch vorweg absprecht. Und wir zünden auch des öfteren direkt KR (euer Heldentum) direkt
beim Start - und nein - da habe ich auch keine aggro Probleme. Aber das ist eben etwas völlig anderes.


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Sonsbecker schrieb:


> hier werden wieder äpfel mit birnen verglichen wenn ich die aussage zu hdz4 höre.
> 
> geh mit deinem tank in eine der neuen inis und treffe 3 dd´s mit gear aus icc10/25 - und da hält dann der zugewiesene t7 krieger tank immer die aggro, weil er seit 5 jahren spielt?
> 
> ...



natürlich werd ich mit meinem nicht critimmunen tank die neuen inis gehen..^^

was ist der unterschied bei den neuen inis zu den alten hcs?
bei den neuen ist tanken sogar leichter weil man (sehr oft) nur singletarget aggro halten muss


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Versace83 schrieb:


> Nun, wenn du mit Leuten aus der Gilde ist es klar, dass die eher auf dich und ihre Aggro Rücksicht nehmen, als wenn du irgendwelche in der Gruppe hast, die evtl auch noch von nem anderen Realm sind.



die waren von einem anderen server aber in derselben gilde^^
bei leuten aus meiner gilde wäre es klar dass sie rücksicht nehmen was aber hier nicht der fall war

edit sagt sry für doppel


----------



## RedShirt (13. Januar 2010)

Uratak schrieb:


> Wenn Du es als Tank schaffst eine unkontrollierte Gesamtsituation unter Deine Kontrolle zu bringen, wirst Du nie wieder Stress haben. Was ich vermitteln will ist, dass man sich "Stress" selber schafft. Die jungen und neuen Tanks müssen lernen zu lernen und sich nicht hinter Aussagen schützen wie "Selber schuld was pullst/overnukest Du auch".



Versteh ich schon.
Aber die Kontrolle wird - im Tankleben - immer mal entgleiten. Das sollte sie aber aus *Fehlern* - nicht aus *Absicht* einiger Randoms.
Das mein ich doch :/ wenn der Tank am Rotieren ist, der DD sieht "oh, das packet er ja" gibt er evtl noch mehr Gas.

Und mal ehrlich: ich tanke da drin nicht um graue Haare zu kriegen, die hab ich schon und brauch nicht mehr =)
Wenn Unfall passiert, passiert er, da geht das Adrenalin hoch - das mag ich dann.
Aber net bei jeder Mobgruppe um die AOE Aggro kämpfen müssen, während man noch am Charge ist, das ist doch Blödsinn.


----------



## WotanGOP (13. Januar 2010)

arkono schrieb:


> @wotanGOP
> 
> auf welchem server bedanken die sich denn?, so was kenn ich auf blackrock gar nicht


Das kommt ab und an vor bei Randoms von anderen Servern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scheifall (13. Januar 2010)

so, hab mich jetzt hier mal angemeldet, weil das Thema interessant is, und ich endlich auch mal was dazu sagen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

letztens übers suchsystem als Tank (krieger) ne rnd Hero gesucht, Naja, bin dann in Occulus gelandet. Ich find die Ini nicht umbedingt so toll, aber egal, da muss man durch. Das erste was ich dann im chat gelesen hab, war kein hallo, sondern ein "gogogo, ich will den timerun schaffen".
Als ich ihm dann mitgeteilt hab, das mir vollkommen egal is, was er will, weil der Tank die geschwindigkeit vorgibt, wurde ich von diesen einem DD als egoist beschimpft, und das ich mich net so anstellen soll. meine Antwort war dann, das ich hier drin bin, um meine frostmarken zu holen, und nicht, um mir irgendein stress zu geben, weil 1 DD irgendein Erfolg will. Und das wenn er Erfolge farmen will, doch mit seiner Gilde gehen soll, kam nur ein "OMG" zurück.
Naja, hab dann mein Ding durchgezogen, und bin gemütlich durch die ini gelaufen. 
Und als dann der Endboss gelegen is (hatten noch 3 min übrig) kam noch der satz, das es noch schneller hätte gehen können, und dann hat er die gruppe verlassen.

Sonnst kann ich nur den meisten Tanks hier zustimmen, nichts auf solche Stressmacher zu geben. Wenn se meinen Pullen zu müssen, sollen se doch, werden se schon sehen, was se davon haben


----------



## Skelettkrieger (13. Januar 2010)

mit was für Probleme sich leute rumschlagen müssen.
Kleiner Tipp: legt euch mal etwas Charisma zu.
Dann machen die Leute auch weniger BullShit.

Es gibt da 3 Möglichkeiten zu:
- habt supergeiles EQ, das zieht in Inis immer noch gut
- lasst die Gruppe bei Fehlverhalten halt in den Wipe rennen
- wenn ihr im TS seid arbeitet an eurem Auftreten

Tanken ist noch immer ein superspassiger Job.
Die "Macht" die man über die Gruppe hat muss man halt auch nutzen.


----------



## Angita (13. Januar 2010)

Hi,

/sign 10/10 - Absolut TOP

Ich spiele eine Ele / Heal Schamanin als Main und einen Tankadin, somit kenne ich alle 3 Seiten.

DDler die aus irgend einem Grund der Meinung sind der IMBA Tank zu sein, Heiler die lieber Schaden machen als ihre Gruppe am Leben zu halten, Tanks die den Knopf "Turbo-Pust" drücken und wie die Wahnsinnigen durch die Inni jagen, ...
Spezialisten im Gruppenverhalten gibt es in jedem Bereich, wichtig ist das man für sich selbst ein kleines Spaß-Rezept hat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Als Elementar Schamane heilt man ja bekanntlich nichts ausser sich selbst.
Wirkt oft Wunder wenn der Schaden machende Heiler im Stress ist und dann die Meldung "bin Ele und heile nix ausser mich" im Chanel steht.

Als Heal Schamane bekommt ein tankender DDler einfach keine effektiven Heals.
Dieser nette DDler bekommt das Erdschild, mit der Meldung "Du hast den Tank den Job und das Erdschild geklaut". Sofern er es da noch nicht gerafft hat darf er halt sterben.

Als Tankadin bin ich etwas fies, ich stell mich hinter dem Heiler und guck zu.
Ich greife nicht ein solange die DDler massig DMG raus blubbern und wie kopflose Hühner rum rennen. Der Einzige denn ich dann beschütze ist der Heiler.

Jeder hat das Recht die ihm zu gesprochene Rolle mit Spaß zu lernen bzw. zu spielen.

So far
Angita


PS: Es ist sehr lehrreich alle drei Bereiche zu spielen. Bevor ich nicht selbst in die Tank und Heal Rolle geschlüpft bin war ich leider auch ein eher unangenehmer DDler.


----------



## NitroX25 (13. Januar 2010)

Richtig , ich bin auch leidenschaftlicher tank ("gewesen"). Ich tank gerne nur machts fast keinen Spaß mehr, da die Tanks nicht mehr so ernst genommen werden. ABER ich muss dazu sagen: Ich habe es selber erlebt, als ich heiler spielte, das der Tank mir keine Zeit gab um mal Mana zu trinken, selbst dann nich wenn ich grad in die Instanz geportet wurde, umgeskillt hab und ohne mana da stand, kaum da, schon war gepullt. Vielleicht liegt es ja daran das er Angst hat von der Gruppe sich anhören zu müssen, alles dauer solange, "gogogogo" und solche sachen. Keine ahnung ^^ . Das ist sehr Stark angestiegen seit es den Dungeonfinder gibt und man direkt in die Instanz geportet wird, meist hab ich nichtmal Zeit zu buffen.

 Wenn bei mir ein DD pullt schau ich mir das ein paar mal an, und dann lass ich ihn sterben, immer und immer wieder, auch wenn er nicht gepullt hat und nur aggro gezogen hat! Ich habe es sogar schon erlebt das ein Heiler meinte er müsste pullen. Ich finde das ist irgendwie Respektlos gegenüber den tanks, da es so rüber kommt, als wäre er überflüssig. 

 PS: Soweit ich es gelesen habe spielst du einen DD, also find ichs sehr respektvoll solch eine Meinung zu haben.


----------



## Xorle (13. Januar 2010)

Vudis schrieb:


> natürlich werd ich mit meinem nicht critimmunen tank die neuen inis gehen..^^
> 
> was ist der unterschied bei den neuen inis zu den alten hcs?
> bei den neuen ist tanken sogar leichter weil man (sehr oft) nur singletarget aggro halten muss



Sorry, aber warst du schonmal in den "neuen" Inis...kann mich da an eine ganze Menge Trash-Gruppen erinnern (bevorzugt Caster dabei...). Der Unterschied liegt darin, das die eine oder andere Trashgruppe für frische Tanks eine Herausforderung darstellt, nicht nur Aggro halten sondern überleben. *g*
War vor 2 Tagen mit einem DK-Tank in GvS der vollgebufft auf knapp 35k Leben kam (ich weiß, HP ist nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )...bei dem bin ich mit meinem Pala-Heiler (das erste Mal als Tank/heiler angemeldet und als Heiler reingekommen o.O) mächtig ins Schwitzen gekommen, bei den Höllenfeuer-Heinis.


----------



## LingLing85 (13. Januar 2010)

Da gebe ich dir voll und ganz recht. Allerdings bin ich Pala-Tank. Da ist das tanken nicht allzu schwer. Aber wenn ein DD meint, overnuken zu müssen oder sogar zu pullen, bitte sehr. Ich spotte sowas nicht. Soll derjenige das mit dem Heiler ausmachen. Entweder er heilt den DD oder er kippt um. Das ist dann nicht mein Problem. Ich meine, jedem DD ist ja freigestellt, ob er bleibt und sich dem Tank anpasst oder geht. Kurz in den Dungeonfinder reingegangen, eine Minute gewartet, neuer DD parat ;-)


----------



## Vudis (13. Januar 2010)

Xorle schrieb:


> Sorry, aber warst du schonmal in den "neuen" Inis...kann mich da an eine ganze Menge Trash-Gruppen erinnern (bevorzugt Caster dabei...). Der Unterschied liegt darin, das die eine oder andere Trashgruppe für frische Tanks eine Herausforderung darstellt, nicht nur Aggro halten sondern überleben. *g*
> War vor 2 Tagen mit einem DK-Tank in GvS der vollgebufft auf knapp 35k Leben kam (ich weiß, HP ist nicht alles
> 
> 
> ...



natürlich
es gibt einige gruppen aber auch viele einzel bzw. nur 2 mobs auf einmal

und bei castern tanken ist auch von klasse zu klasse unterschiedlich und sollte eigentlich nur beim druiden ein problem dastellen

als krieger tankst du mit spellreflect, als pala schmeißt dein schild drauf als dk ziehst sie ran/silenced sie
und die höllenfeuer mobs sollten natürlich unterbrochen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millwall (13. Januar 2010)

Da mein "Tank-Versuch" noch nicht 80 ist, kann ich über 80er Heros nur aus der Heilersicht sprechen, und da isses manchmal schon richtig chaotisch. Stellenweise hat man eben jemanden dabei, der da schnell durch will und auf so ziemlich nichts aufpasst (Mana vom Heiler, Gruppengesundheit etc, wobei das Mana ja mittlerweile kein Problem sein sollte in Heros) und macht was er will.

Wie gesagt, aus Heilersicht: verrecken kannstn ja irgendwie nicht lassen, also rett ihm den Arsch. Dasselbe wird man wohl als Tank auch desöfteren denken. Nur als Tank hat man viel mehr Stress. Dass wenn sowas laufend vorkommt, irgendwann mal die Lust weg ist, ist auch klar. 

Bis jetzt macht das Tanken aber auch noch Spaß, bis jetzt gabs keine Probleme, niemand hat sich aufgeführt oder mich angemacht, ich hoffe das bleibt auf Level 80 dann auch so...

Das DD-Dasein hab ich mittlerweile aufgegeben, macht irgendwie keinen Spaß mehr (nichts für ungut, aber Shadow is langweilig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Strickjacke (13. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## Archiatros (13. Januar 2010)

*/sign*


----------



## Mayestic (13. Januar 2010)

Ich sehe da garkein Problem aber ich bin sowieso ein Schwein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich habe es als Heiler auch nicht leichter. Kommste in ne Instanz. Schaust dir erstmal die Leute an. Siehst das einige dabei sind mit 245+ Items. Alles greif alles an. In meinem Grid sehe ich das fast jeder einen roten Rand = Aggro hat. 

Tja. Das lasse ich mir genau einen Kampf lang gefallen. Dann gibts ne Ansprache das doch mal nur einer Tanken soll. Wenn dann iein dummer Spruch kommt ist meine Reaktion immer gleich. 

ICH 
heile
nur
den
Tank
der
Rest 
darf 
sterben

(ausgenommen AE Schaden aber man sieht im Grid ja wer Schaden bekommt weil er Aggro hat und wer einfach AE Schaden bekommt und keine Aggro hat )

manchen ist ihr Recount eben wichtiger und sowieso " du noob das is nur ne 5er instanz, whyne nicht rum "
*HAHAHAHAHA* da muss ich immer grinsen wenn ich die Reaktionen sehe wenn ich mal einen verrecken lasse

Dann regelt sich das von ganz alleine. Entweder sie werden unverschämt und landen ne Sek später auf Igno, sie wählen mich raus oder verlassen die Grp freiwillig. 

Mir isses wurscht. Wenn ich den Debuff habe geh ich halt 15 Minuten Blümchen farmen. Wayne. 

Von daher. Total egal. Lasst euch den Tag nicht von solchen Leuten vermiesen. WoW scheint mir sowieso seit einiger Zeit ein Solospiel zu werden. Raidgilden sterben aus wenn sie nicht Hardcore orientiert sind. In Dalaran stehn sicher 50% der Spieler ohne Gilde rum. Andere spammen den ganzen Tag das sie Unterschriften für ihre 1Mann-Bankgilde brauchen. Bei uns läuft das meiste random. Egal welche Instanz, alles random. 
Natürlich mit mehr oder garkeinem Erfolg aber naja. 

MfG Mayo


----------



## Totemkrieger (13. Januar 2010)

/absolut sign

Ich kann dir da Geschichten erzählen die ich als tankender Krieger so erlebe..einfach grausam.
Als Kind gabs ne Maßnahme>Wer nicht hören will ,muss fühlen.
Und genauso mach ich es beim tanken...wer nicht hört,dem spott ich auch nix mehr ab und wenn ich richtig genervt bin sprech ich das mit meinem Privatheiler ab und der DD bekommt einfach keine Heilung mehr
Ich achte nur auf eins und das ist der Heiler und sein Mana.

Als Tank und Heiler ist man nun mal meist in der besseren Situation,denn dds gibts wie Sand am Meer und von daher muss ich mir als Tank von solchen Freakos garnichts gefallen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG Urkma


----------



## Silmarilli (13. Januar 2010)

Maragus03 schrieb:


> sign
> 
> Es gibt genug Tanks die es nicht abwarten können bis die grp gebufft ist und rennen sofort mit einem gogogo los.
> 
> ...



man kann es nicht pauschalisieren aber *fg* es gibt einfach zu wenig tanks womit sie irgendwie automatisch recht bekommen.

Spiele erst seit einer woche wieder kenne das Tool noch nicht so lange aber als Tank bekommt man für random-ini's instant einladungen

Sogar wenn ich 1-2 Gildie's in der Gruppe habe ... Tanks sind eindeutig DIE Mangelware. Die Paaar die es noch gibt sollte man nicht verkraulen 

Anbei muss ich sagen - ich spiele auch gerne zügig ne Ini aber wenn mal einer afk muss oder disco hat is mir auch schon aufgefallen das es da immer wieder Zappel-Philips gibt von wegen gogogo usw. 

Hatte erst einmal als Heiler n Tank der quasi durch die Seelenschmiede gerannt ist aber war immer im Grünen Bereich keiner is gestorben Mana hat auch gepasst ... da hat dann auch keiner n problem mit dem Tempo. Aber wenn jemand langsamer ist oder einfach noch nicht so weit ist - wozu jemanden in der Gruppe stressen nur damit der oder diejenige dann gestresst ist und eventuelle fehler macht nur damit man sich 3-5 min spart 
hui toll

also ich mag gemütliche Runden - zügig aber ohne stress.

Und wer meint für mich pullen zu müssen der wird schmerzhaft erkennen müssen das ich das nicht mag 

lg Sily


----------



## Djerba (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich seh das ganz genauso.

Allerdings muß man es von 2 Seiten sehen.

Ich spiele nen Pala-Tank, der nicht wirklich doll equipped ist. Ich befinde mich dazu noch in der "Lernphase".

Betritt man nun ne RandomHC kann ja folgendes passieren:

Man ist umgeben von DD'lern, die Drölfmillionen DPS fahren und lediglich wg den 2 Frostmarken drin sind. 
Diese würden am liebsten DIREKT mit dem gesamten Trash zum Endboss laufen und dem ganzen schnell ein Ende
setzen. Anfangs bin ich noch hinter jedem Mob hergelaufen... Mittlerweile verfolge ich ne ganz andere Taktik... Arkane Geschosse,        Pfeile oder über den Boden rollende Feuer, die den Mob VOR mir erreichen, dürfen eben diesem Mob vom jeweiligen DD selber erklärt      werden. Ich laufe dann stumpf vorbei und kümmer mich um die nächste Grp. Nach dem 2ten Mal ist i.d.R. der Heiler so angepisst, dass   er den ersten DD sterben lässt...von da an gehts eigentlich recht gut!

Zum größten Teil jedoch sind die Gruppen echt okay und man kann recht entspannt durch die Instanzen laufen


Ich wäre übrigens dafür, dass die "Wir lassen den Boss im Millisekundentakt die Richtung wechseln" Ghul-Armee erst beschworen werden kann, nachdem der Tank durch nen Klick sein okay gegeben hat!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Enkì- (13. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele einen DK und Pala tank und kenne dieses Problem zur genüge...

Ich handhabe es so...
Ich setzte mich hin, schaue der Gruppe beim Sterben zu... und sage dann : "Wenn es jemand noch nicht begriffen hat wiederholen wir das ganze!"

Und schon sind sie Handzahm ^^

Lg


----------



## MayoAmok (13. Januar 2010)

Gerti schrieb:


> Ich gehe normal immer die Randomheros mit meiner Freundin, welche Restoschami spielt. Jedoch geht sie seit neustem immer als Ele in die Instanzen, damit sie sich nicht langweilt und Earthshild und ab und zu ein Riptide reichen um mich am Leben zu  halten und sie so nebenbei noch DMG machen kann.



Ich weiss nicht, ob hierauf schon eingegangen wurde, ABER als Elementarschamane hat man weder Erdschild, noch Springflut, da beides weit unten im Restorationbaum geskillt werden muss. So cool ist deine Freundin dann wohl doch nicht. 

Hier kann man aber gut sehen, wo ein Grossteil des Problems herkommt. Es liegt einfach am mangelnden Verständnis und Kenntniss anderer Klassen und ihrer Fähigkeiten.

Edit: Ich hab grad gesehen, dass dieses Thema schon behandelt wurde, aber ich lass das trotzdem mal so stehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millwall (13. Januar 2010)

-Enkì- schrieb:


> Ich setzte mich hin, schaue der Gruppe beim Sterben zu... und sage dann : "Wenn es jemand noch nicht begriffen hat wiederholen wir das ganze!"



Lernen durch Schmerz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Scheifall (13. Januar 2010)

oder noch besser, wenn die dd´s auf n anderes ziel gehen, als der tank, sich das ganze paar mal anschauen, und dann einfach anfangen, wieder zeichen zu setzen. klar, dann braucht man halt für ne ini mal so 30 min, oder noch länger, aber der spaß ist es mir teilweise wert


----------



## KidSnare (13. Januar 2010)

Ich muss sagen, dass ich als Tank von dem "wir haben doch keine Zeit, ogogogo" mich ein bischen hab anstecken lassen. Gutes Beispiel HDB neulich mit random, nach dem ersten Boss der Raum mit den kleinen Elementaren. Ich stürm da durch und sammel die Viecher ein und bis zur Treppe - ohne zu merken, dass der Heiler noch draussen auf der Plattform steht...
Hatte mir das leider angewöhnt durch die Mobgruppen zu hetzen, da es manchen ja schon zu lange dauert wenn man nur mal lootet....aber an der Stelle wurde es mir mal wieder deutlich wie bescheuert diese Hetzerei ist.


----------



## NoxActor (13. Januar 2010)

Jop seh ich genau so.
Vorallem als Warri Tank bestehe ich darauf, ein bisschen antanken zu dürfen in ner Mob Gruppe.. bei einem Bosskampf halte ich locker Aggro. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann sind wir in Grube von Saron ständig bei den Mobs gestorben, die nach dem 2ten Boss kommen, nur weil der andere Krieger gleich mal mit Wirbelwind ins Getümmel musste. Und das nach 2sec. ^^

Naja.. am schlimmsten war es, als der Palaheiler pullen musste, weil ich so "langsam" war..
Bei mir auch.. wer unnötig Aggro hat.. kann sie behalten!


Mfg Noxi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bärchen10 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele selber tank und kan den beitrag gut verstehen  es ist wirklich des öfteren so wie er beschrieben hat . Aber wen der dd nicht lernen will sry wen ich das so krass sage soll er ins grad beissen  und die anderen rette ich . Was mit Nachwuchs zu tun hat habe ich schon sehr viele erlebt die nach kurzer zeit dan dierekt gesagt haben dan werd ich lieber dd also leute lasst den tank Anfängern ne chance sonnt werden bei euch als DD die Warteschlangen noch länger .


----------



## Scheifall (13. Januar 2010)

das mit dem krieger und dem wirbel, kann ich in gewisser weise auch nachvollziehen.  weil wenn ich als DD unterwegs bin, aktiviere ich "weitreichende stöße" und wirbel erstma in der gegend rum.  weil wenn man damit zu lange wartet, geht die hälfte vom wirbel ins nichts. Aber wenn ich aggro ziehe, is das mein problem. dann wird halt mal, wie heist gleich wieder die selbstheilung vom krieger?, angeschmissen, und gut is. aber dem tank gebe ich dafür keine schuld. und wenn ich dabei drauf gehe, egal, hab ich wenigstens kurz zeit, was zu trinken oder so


----------



## Hubert70 (13. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Ich kann bisher nur als DD sprechen/schreiben. Was ich schade finde, wie einige schon schrieben, das die meisten DD´ler keine zeit mehr haben(aber auch Tank´s zwar selten aber gibt es auch). Für die zählt nur noch schnell schnell...
HABEN WIR KEINE ZEIT MEHR???
Gestern hatte ich nach langem noch ein mal ein schönes erlebniss mit meinem Hunter.

Über Dungeonfinder RND Daily gemacht
Vio HC (ok, einige werden jetzt sagen ist doch easy going)

Tank:ui die habe ich noch nicht oft getankt (mal gear angesehen, stimmt noch viel blau dachte ich)
Hexe:na das wird ja wohl nix 
Hunter(ich) :gebt ihm doch ne chance
eule: xhjsfdweflsfd (möchte nicht wiederholen was der sagte, könnte gegen Forenregeln verstoßen)
Prister:naja mal sehen

Habe dem Tank gesagt das ich ihn unterstütze(irreführung) wenn es erforderlich ist.
Was macht Eule......DMG raus hämmer was das zeug hält.....
Tank hatte riesen prob die aggro zu halten.....
Nächste Mobgruppe, Tank setzt zeichen----eule wieder DMG bis ultimo---Mob rennt zur Eule und natzt ihn weg---pesch gehabt !

EULE:ey, Tank bist du zu blöd um die aggro zu halten, und Hunter du a..... kannst du mir nicht die mob´s mit irreführung vom hinter schießen.....

das ganze bei der nächsten gruppe wieder, Eule tot.

Danach wurde er etwas zurückhalteder.(Bitte nicht falsch verstehen geht nicht gegen dudu´s, ziehe mir selber gerade einen hoch)

Der Tank hatte einen riesen Spaß, weil er danach das tun konnte wozu er da ist "TANKEN" und das ohne Hektik.
Und er hat seinen Job super gemacht!

Bin danach mit Ihm noch in 2 Hero´s HC(er war zufällig von meinem Server) und wir hatten einen Riesen Spaß, weil wir gleich klargestellt hatten das es uns nicht um schnelligkeit geht.

Ich kann mich nur vielen vorpostern anschließen, wenn ihr eine Zeit habt dann geht keine Dungeon´s, oder macht wenigstens keinen stress.ES IST NUR EIN SPIEL !


----------



## Super PePe (13. Januar 2010)

@WeisseKroete
/sign



MayoAmok schrieb:


> Hier kann man aber gut sehen, wo ein Grossteil des Problems herkommt. Es liegt einfach am mangelnden Verständnis und Kenntniss anderer Klassen und ihrer Fähigkeiten.



Nennen wir das Kind doch mal beim Namen: die Meisten sind einfach zu merkbefreit. Das ist aber nicht der Grund, der mir als Tank graue Haare wachsen lässt. Vielmehr ist es doch so: Man spielt immer wieder gegen die gleichen Bots, die immer wieder das Gleiche machen. Da fragt man sich dann schon irgendwann, wie diese Herrschaften durchs "Leben" gehen. Scheinbar wie die 3 Affen... (man merkt ob jemand das erstem oder zweite mal drin ist und verunsichert ist oder ob jemand schon X mal drin war und es immernoch nicth verstanden hat)
Am Ende ist es doch nichts weiter als ein Egoshooter gegen Bots und wer da verliert nach XX runs, macht was falsch.

Ein guter Filter zum Testen der spielerischen wie motorischen Fähigkeiten ist der Tunnel in der Grube. Simple Angelegenheit. Der Tank, egal welcher, wird bis zur Mitte nur soviel Aggro aufbauen, dasz der Heiler, sollte er mal zum Heilen genötigt sein, sich keine einfängt. Ein DD der dieses Prinzip verstanden hat, wird nix tun um den Heiler oder den Tank in Verlegenheit zu bringt - unnötige seine CDs verbraten.
Ein DD der es nicht verstanden hat und glaubt er pusht sein recount-Platz, kloppt derweil wie dumm auf einen Mob. Der Mob wird ihm aber irgendwann nach einigen Sekunden zeigen das er das komplett unlustig findet. Er bekommt Aggro, dann Schaden. Der Heiler heilt gegen, bekommt die Aggro vom DD. Der Tank muss stoppen, sich umdrehen um die Lage wieder in den Griff zu bekommen. Ein Durcheinander kann entstehen, die andern dds schauen und haben Emotions über dem Kopf: DMG? oder Stop?. Aus einem egoistischen oder durch Unwissenheit entstanden Fehler wird eine Summe von Fehlern die im schlimmsten Fall mit einem Wipe quittiert werden.
Statt die Finger 10 sec still zuhalten um dann mit allen CDs den Tank von 15 Mobs zu befreien und dies mit 7k+ dps quittiert zu bekommen, wird hirnlos gogo-gekloppt.
Das Spiel geht dann beim Endboss weiter. Jeder der bei Thaddi oder in Mecha schon beim debuff versagt hat, ist hier prädestiniert den Tank umzunuken... weil er mehr auf seine rota und dmg achtet als auf sein debuff.


----------



## Evilslyn (13. Januar 2010)

Es kommt immer auf das richtige Maß an. Also meine Priesterin ist jetzt erst 43 also noch ein gutes Stück weg vom Endgame, aber:

Ich hab nen 80 Tank, DD, und mein Pala war auch schon Heal geskilled, kenn also alle seiten.
Wenn ich jetzt sehe das ich noch weit über 50% mana hab, und der Tank eh kein Schaden frist, dann kann es schon gut sein, das mein Zauberstab noch ne Grp oder noch zwei, jenach situation einlädt an der Party teil zu nehmen. Dann geb ich mir schild, lauf so das die Mobs durch die Weihe müssen und weiter geht die wilde hatz. 
Da hat sich auch noch kein Tank beschwert, und sterben ließ mich auch keiner ^^.
Schlimm sind eben die, die einfach planlos dazu pullen, und am besten dann nach nem wipe noch motzen.


----------



## RedShirt (13. Januar 2010)

Super schrieb:


> Ein guter Filter zum Testen der spielerischen wie motorischen Fähigkeiten ist der Tunnel in der Grube. [..]
> Das Spiel geht dann beim Endboss weiter. Jeder der bei Thaddi oder in Mecha schon beim debuff versagt hat, ist hier prädestiniert den Tank umzunuken... weil er mehr auf seine rota und dmg achtet als auf sein debuff.



Seelenschmiede ist ein besserer Test. Weil man da sich auch "selfownen" kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Man bekommt das Mal, haut weiter derbe rein -> bumm bumm tot...
Das ist für den Tank unstressiger, da ist nicht automatisch er der Doofe.
Viel bessere Lernkurve, wenn sie auf einmal auf sich selber feuern.
"DMG Stop, was heißt das" <-- sollte ein Punkt in einer F.A.Q. sein.


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Januar 2010)

Naja, ich bin selber Tank und hab das Problem noch nicht so oft gehabt. Bisher einmal ne Gruppe verlassen, weil so ein bescheuerter Mage Mobs gepullt hat und nach nem Wipe mich angemacht hat.
Was ich aber schon häufiger erlebte und ich ebenfalls ziemlich nervig finde, sind DKs, die ihre Ghularmee auspacken (was soll der scheiß?) und man selbst dann ahlt ohne Wut blöd in der Gegend rumsteht. Oder auch sehr "lustig" sind Palas, die als DDler mit Zorn der Gerechtigkeit rumrennen, das ist mir aber bisher nur in lowlevel Inis aufgefallen.
Generell versteh ich das ganze Gehetze nicht, warum muss man eine Ini in 10min durchrushen? Was ist so schlimm, wenn es 20min dauert und ohne Stress abläuft? Ich mein, gerade in eine Random-Gruppe kann ich doch wirklich nicht viel verlangen, noch nicht einaml die Bossfights setz ich als Standardwissen vorraus (allerdings  sollten die Leute, das rechtzeitig sagen).
Als DD´ler wartet man über 10min auf ne Einladung, wenn ich von den Leuten nicht genervt bin, frag ich eigentlich immer, ob wir noch ne Ini gehen wollen. Macht mir mehr Spass, wenn ich mich schon an ne Gruppe gewöhnen konnte, die mich nicht hetzt, die DD´ler kommen schneller in die Inis und der Heiler weiß auch, was ihn erwartet.

Wer mit Highspeed durch die Inis will, soll sich seine Gruppe selbst zusammen stellen und nicht darauf bauen, dass die anderen 4, die sich ihn nicht ausgesucht haben, sein Gestresse mögen.


----------



## MrGimbel (13. Januar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Seelenschmiede ist ein besserer Test. Weil man da sich auch "selfownen" kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Mal was off-topic: da ich gerade einen Gebrechenshexer (die geile sau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) hochtwinke, frag ich mich, was man bei dem Boss da macht?


----------



## Hound (13. Januar 2010)

Da hatte letztens auch eine nette Situation. Ich (Pala Tank) makiere während dem laufen schon immer Totenkopf, klappt normal immer und kostet keine zeit. Der Magier der dabei war, hatte aber zu 80% ein anderes Target, also musst ich öfters dem Mob hinterher laufen. Habe ihm dann in gruppe gesagt er soll doch bitte zuerst auf totenkopf, danach ist es mir egal. Seine Reaktion, ok mach ich. Drei Gruppen später musste ich ihm wieder hinterher laufen, kurze Ansage an Heiler, keine Heilung für den Mage. Mage ist dann noch drei mal gestorben, und dann siehe da, er hatte es kapiert. 

Fazit: Tanken macht Spaß, aber wenn DD´s meinen den Tank verarschen zu müssen kann es auch nerven, und für alle die anfangen wollen zu tanken, lasst Euch nicht von irgendeinem DD blöd volllabern, könnte er was wäre er Heiler.


----------



## Super PePe (13. Januar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Seelenschmiede ist ein besserer Test. Weil man da sich auch "selfownen" kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Stimmt. Jetzt wo du es ansprichst, fällt mir auch ein warum ich die Grube brachte: ihr dds könntet einfach mal den Mund aufmachen wenn ihr solche Vollprofis bei der "Arbeit" seht. Wird eh viel zuwenig über Fehler in der Gruppe gesprochen - meist wird nur geflamt und die Schuld beim Gegenüber gesucht. So wird sich kaum was ändern.


----------



## Gwen (13. Januar 2010)

Ganz als erstes: Dickes Danke für den Beitrag, schön geschrieben und soooo wahr!

Jemand hatte geschrieben, daß die meisten DDs die ganze Sache eben nur aus der 
DD-Perspektive sehen, und dieser jmd hat recht. Das ist auch einer der Gründe, weshalb
ich mir einen Melee/Tank großziehe - um die Perspektive und das Klassenverständnis der
Tankenden Zunft kennen zu lernen. Es ist wirklich eine sehr sehr andere Art und Weise
zu spielen, und man lernt doch die teilweise Kunstfertigkeit der Tanks zu schätzen.

Als hauptcharkterlicher range DD kenne ich das natürlich auch aus der anderen Perspektive, 
sprich Tanks die ohne Buffs losstürmen, sich 2 Mobgruppen holen und schreien weil der Heiler
noch nicht fertig ist - der aber grade am Eingang sitzt und zusammen mit mind. einem DD
seinen Manavorrat aufstockt.
Erst gestern wieder passiert. Halle der Reflexionen - heal und meinereiner kommen in die 
Random-Ini, und bevor wir zu einem "/p Hallo" ansetzen können schließt sich bereits die Tür
und die anderen 3 bekommen tierisch die Hucke voll. Nach dem riesen flame der besagten drei
Helden haben wir uns dann gemeinsam für eine andere RDM-Gruppe entschieden.

Ich kann mich auch Hubert70 anschließen (besonders als Waidmann). Zwar liegt es mir schon
am Herzen die Daily RDM möglichst schnell abzuschließen, aber noch lieber ist es mir die Ini
flüssig und ohne wipe zu beenden. Da nehme ich auch gerne den DMG zurück oder greife in das
CC und kite Arsenal als dass ich mich andauernd zum Schmied schleppe.

so long und Waidmansheil


----------



## Farstar (13. Januar 2010)

WeisseKroete schrieb:


> ... ich möchte derzeit kein Tank sein.
> ... "gogogo pull mehrere Gruppen" ... "ich hab keine Lust in der Ini stundenlang rumzulaufen" ... usw.
> Die meisten Tanks sind nur noch dafür zuständig, unkontrollierte Pulls von uns dd´s zusammenzusammeln und, oft genug, uns den Hintern zu retten.



Hm, es gibt schon gutmütige Tanks die das machen keine Frage. 
Aber wenn ein dd *absichtlich* oder *nicht auf seine Aggro achtet*, werde ich ein Teufel tun um ihm die Aggro wieder abzunehmen! 
Und lasst euch auf *keinen Fall* hetzen, denn der Tank alleine ist der der das Tempo vorgibt und niemand anderes! 
Wenn jemand meint eine Gruppe oder den Boss angreifen zu müssen damit es schneller geht, dann könnt ihr denjenigen mit ruhigem Gewissen sterben lassen.

So würde ich es auf jeden Fall machen und da gibt es auch nichts zu diskutieren!


MfG


----------



## Hexacoatl (13. Januar 2010)

Als Tank habe ich in allen Heros eine ziemlich hohe Überlebensfähigkeit, in den alten natürlich höher als in den neueren, dennoch reize ich gerne genau das aus, denn was bringt es mir an drei Mobs zu stehen, deren Schaden am eigenen Lebensbalken nicht mal mehr wahrnehmbar ist?
Wenn alle in der Instanz sind und langsam fertig wurden gibt es in der Regel von mir nur eine Ansage "Wenn ich stehenbleibe bitte max. dps", und dann lauf ich los, irgendwann bleibe ich stehen und alles wird kleingeknüppelt usw., hierbei fällt auch schonmal ein Boss dem AoE zum Opfer, warum auch nicht.
Viele DD in solchen Randomgruppen begrüßen dieses Tankverhalten, es geht schnell, ist sicher und produziert viele weisse/gelbe Zahlen auf dem Bildschirm, genau das was also die meisten DD an Ihrer Klassen/Spec-Wahl so lieben, mir soll das Recht sein wenn zwei von drei DD über 4k fahren und der dritte sich für die Marken bald besseres Equip holen kann.
Da sind dann aber die Heiler, nur wenige, aber dennoch ein Spürbarer Anteil dieser Fraktion kann sich die Schuhe beim laufen nicht nur besolen lassen, nein, diese scheinen nebenbei noch mit zwölfdimensionaler Fraktalberechnung beschäftigt zu sein, denn es langt nicht mal zwei Tasten in 6 sekunden zu drücken (wobei eine ein Sofortzauber wäre) oder hämmern Ihre Heilzauber so raus, das dabei wenig Nutzen entsteht und sie Manaprobleme bekommen. Diese schleichen dann gemütlich durch die Instanz und reden von Manareg und koordinierten Pulls, als auch das die DD und der Tank im speziellen mal bisserl rücksicht nehmen sollen (dabei sei gesagt, das die Heilerleistung ausserhalb jeglicher Diskussion steht).
Wenn ich mir diese wandelnden Klassenirrtümer anschaue stelle ich in der Regel fest, das weder Manareg noch koordinierte Pulls nötig sind, da Ihr Equip vollkommen ausreicht um das zu tun für das Sie nun schließlich da sind. Aber nein, das Mana ist nicht halb voll, es ist halb leer, und deshalb muss sich Heiler XY wiederholt setzen und seinen Frühstückskorb auspacken, wärend er allen anderen in der Gruppe süffisant erklärt, das diese ja ohne ihn weitermachen können und das ihm das hier sowieso viel zu stressig ist.
Was ich in solchen Fällen mache ist klar, ich schaue ob die Möglichkeit besteht den von seiner Heilleistung uneingeschränkt überzeugten Heiler los zu werden, da kommt es dann auch schon mal vor, das ich dem anwesenden Retri ein Makro zuwhisper, mit dem er mich durch seinen sofortwirkenden Lichtblitz heilen kann indem er einfach mal Exorzismus aus der Rota wirft, danach wird der Heiler entsorgt und ohne diesen die Inni clear gemacht.

Zu der Geschichte mit den armen Tanks, die nur den bösen DD´s hinterherlaufen und versuchen zu retten was zu retten ist kann ich nur sagen, das dies die beste Schule ist, nur wenn ein Tank in der Lage ist unter diesen Umständen zu tanken hat er den Titel Tank auch verdient. Einen DD sterben zu lassen weil man selbst nicht in der Lage ist das Tempo vorzugeben ist hart grenzwertig und sollte eigentlich dazu führen, das der entsprechende Tank sich gedanken über seine eigenen Fähigkeiten machen sollte. Letztlich sollten aus diesem sogenannten Missstand nur die als Tanks hervorgehen, die sich dort beweisen konnten, den Rest kann man sowieso in der Pfeife rauchen, das sind nämlich dann genau die Tanks, welche in Raidsituationen vollkommen versagen.

Wer sich also Tank nennen will muss sich darüber im klaren sein, das dies die verantwortungsvollste Aufgabe in WoW darstellt und somit natürlich auch harte Kriterien erfordert. Hierzu gehört nicht nur das drücken von einzelnen Tasten (am liebsten sind mir ja die Klicker), sondern auch das vollständige Wissen um jede Instanz und der Spielmechanik als auch Positioning für Schadensoptimierung/Heiloptimierung und natürlich das auswendig kennen und nutzen der eigenen Möglichkeiten (und das bitte ohne 3sek. Verzögerung).

Wer also tanken will, soll sich auf einen steinigen Weg gefasst machen.


----------



## Miro von Fel (13. Januar 2010)

Moin ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ,

ich finde es auch bemerkenswert wie die Qualität der Randomgruppen seit der 3.3-Gruppen-Suche extrem nach unten gegangen ist. Da such ich lieber etwas länger auf dem eigenen Server...

Beispiel.

Inzwischen nehme ich bei den "normalen" Heros nicht mehr ganz so viel Schaden und regge deswegen auch nicht mehr so ganz effektiv Mana. 

Ich sezte mich hin. Trink ein Schluck....der Schurke pullt eine 4er-Gruppe...er und der Hexer tot...der gute Heiler, der Magier und ich verhindern den Wipe.

Ich mache dann den Vorschlag "Ich schlage vor ich laufe vor und pulle. Das ist eine bewährte Taktik".

Bei der nächsten Gruppe legt der Schurke wieder los. Nach dem ich ihm, auf dem Weg vom Geistheiler in die Instanz, erklärt habe das wenn ich meinem 6-jährigen Sohn erkläre er soll hinter mir laufen dann, weil der dann geschützer ist, dann versteht er das und handelt danach. Also oft ;-)

Darauf wurd er böse und meinte "Wenn Du XY schläfst statt zu pullen..." der Rest unterliegt der Zensur. Ich habe mir dann eine neue Gruppe mit den Worten "Ich bin doch nicht auf der Flucht..." gesucht...zu mal mein Mana halt leer war.

Ein Grppe suchen geht -das an alle Roxxor-DD- als Tank sehr schnell ;-)

Netter Gruß
Miro


----------



## GloraX (13. Januar 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> /sign
> Mit meinem DK-Tank-Twink kenn ich des nur zu gut.
> Ich lass halt alle verrecken, die meinen pullen zu müssen.
> 
> Als Tank findet man instant ne Rdmgrp^^



/sign

Lasse sie dann auch verrecken^^


----------



## Enweldor (13. Januar 2010)

Tank zu sein ist totale Scheiße seit 3.3!

Ich habe meinen Tank zu den täglichen Angel- und Kochquests, sowie zur Hilfe innerhalb der Gilde abgestellt. 
Es ist zwar toll, auf Anhieb eine Gruppe zu haben, aber man weiß ja nie was man bekommt. Vor allem durfte ich schon feststellen, dass man nach einer erfolgreichen Ausschlusswahl keine weitere starten kann. Die Markierungen werden von irgendwelchen pseudolustigen A....löchern einfach mal umgestellt oder gänzlich ignoriert.
Wenn die DDs nicht mit den bereits erwähnten Sachen beschäftigt sind, kommt von ihnen öfters ein "gogo..."
Das wiederum ignoriere ich gekonnt, da der Tank meiner Meiung nach schon immer das Tempo vorgegeben hat und das war und ist auch gut so.
Ich habe lieber eine Gruppe mit möglichst vollem Mana und brauche 45 Minuten für eine Instanz als gemäß dem traurigen Trend des Durchrushens zu handeln und stattdessen.
Da die Community das größtenteils nicht nachvollziehen kann und mich zuflamen, laufe ich nur noch als Caster durch Instanzen. Dann wartet man halt mal länger auf den Tank. Schließlich verstehe ich als langjähriger Tank, warum es so wenige davon gibt.
Die superschnellen Instanzenrusher löffeln ihr eigenes Süppchen in Form der Wartezeit aus.


----------



## Myzzy (13. Januar 2010)

Na wenn ich das hier so lese, wird mir einiges klar. 
Ich bin erst kürzlich von HdRo (wo ich auch Heiler war) nach WoW gekommen, hab einige Klassen angetestet und mich dann doch wieder für Heiler (Diszi-Priester) entschieden. Sobald ich konnte, hab ich mich für Inis angemeldet und hatte anfangs auch Spaß daran. Im Flammenschlund und HdW bekam ich nur was zu tun, wenn ein DDler - wie hier beschrieben - gepullt hat oder noch eine Extragruppe dazugeholt hat. Die haben sich aber hinterher immer brav entschuldigt, muss ich sagen. 
Aber jetzt in Burg Schattenfang und der Tiefschwarzen Grotte hab ich mich gefragt: "Sind hier alle Tanks irre?" Die rennen durch die Mobgruppen, um Ecken und über Wendeltreppen, dass ich gar nicht mehr hinterher komme. Wenn ich kurz einen Blick auf sie erhasche, kann ich wenigstens noch mein Schild anwerfen und den HoT, dann sind sie wieder weg. Wenn ihr Lebensbalken auf ein Viertel geschrumpft ist (und bis zu 20 Mobs auf sie einschlagen) merken sie, dass es nun wohl reicht, bleiben stehen und ich kann zusehen, sie wieder hochzuheilen. Nur haben die noch gar nicht bei allen Viechern genug Aggro aufbauen können...das mache ich dann und muss noch Mana und Zeit verschwenden, um mich vor den heranstürmenden Massen selbst zu schützen bis der Tank wieder abgespottet hat. Bei einem Pala-Tank ist das alles nicht ganz so dramatisch (aber trotzdem nervig), bei einem Krieger pfeife ich zum Schluss manatechnisch aus dem letzten Loch und um DDs, die Aggro ziehen, kann ich mich gar nicht mehr kümmern. Wobei ich verständlich finde, dass das passiert. Die sehen schließlich auch, dass der Tank ein paar mal kurz vorm abnippeln war und hauen alles raus, was geht, um die Mobs kleinzuknüppeln.
Und wenn ich dann nach dem Kampf erschöpft (aber stolz, weil der Tank noch lebt) niedersinke, muss ich mir auch noch vorwerfen lassen, dass es "ein paar mal ganz schön knapp" war. 
Anfangs hielt ich das noch für Ausnahmen, aber nach mehreren Ini-Gängen immer nach dem gleichen Muster, hab ich mich schon gefragt, was mit den Tanks hier los ist. (und Lust hab ich auch keine mehr)
Nach dem Lesen dieses Threads denk ich, das könnten Ex-DDler sein, die nun beweisen wollen, dass man auch schneller tanken kann oder haben sich von den ständigen gogos anstecken lassen.
So oder so möcht ich euch Tanks doch bitten, zu bedenken, dass man beim leveln noch nicht alle skills hat und auch nicht die beste Ausrüstung, um euch bei so einem Run immer den Hintern zu retten. Also lasst euch nicht hetzen und denkt auch an die Nerven eurer Heiler ;-)
Tanken ist sicher die schwierigste Aufgabe in der Gruppe. Ich weiß, dass ICH es nicht kann. Um so mehr kann ich euch versichern, dass ich euren Beitrag (auch als DD) zu schätzen weiß auch ohne dass ihr euch todesmutig in die größten Massen schmeißt.


----------



## Magickevin (13. Januar 2010)

Ich seh mich mit meinem Tank und mit meinem Heiler als Erzieher im Kindergarten und die DD'ler sind die Kinder denen man beibringen muss sich nicht immer Kopf über in Sachen zu stürzen um das fest zu stellen das er/sie der Sache doch nicht gewachsen ist und in dem Moment hör ich auf in meine Tastatur zu beißen und kriege einen Lachkrampf....

Es ist wirklich das beste Schauspiel wenn ein Jäger/Schurke Irreführung oder Schurkenhandel auf mich macht und dann mit einer Hand des Mobs über den Jordan geschickt zuwerden^^ (Ich spiele Alli Gnom Krieger und es ist wirklich immer wieder ein Heidenspaß wenn es sich bei den Personen um einen Nachtelfen handelt der grad die Verschwinden oder Totstellen Taste nicht gefunden hat achja immer wieder schön ;D)

Ich reg mich als Tank nimmer über die Leute auf vielmehr genieße ich die Frage: "Warum biste so lamm"(ja ich weiß laHm) und dann kommt "Weil ich es kann"

Achja lustige Geschichte bei Azjol Nerub 2ter Boss Hadronox Ein Hexer vom anderen Server dachte er müsste den Boss angreifen noch bevor alle kleinen Adds tod sind. Tjaha und hier ist der Pudels Kern....Er rennt an den Typen ran und castet alles was er hat Flüche Schattenblitze seine Succubus Wichtel Leerwandler Mischung rennt vor und greift den Boss an man konnte an den Pausen als er aufhörte zu Casten ganz deutlich sehen wie er sich die Frage stellt 
"OLOLOL ich mach ja keinen Schaden"  in dem Moment kommt die kleine Spinne angetabbert und haut den kleinen Hexenmeister mit 2 Schlägen um....

Er verlies die Gruppe mit: Dummer "Tank zu blöd ranzurennen oder wie?" 
Ich daraufhin: "Sorry grad keine Lust gehabt"
Er: "OLOLOL Klasse verfehlt drecksnap" 
Player Left

Das sind die freuden die einen Jung halten^^


----------



## Super PePe (13. Januar 2010)

Myzzy schrieb:


> Im Flammenschlund und HdW bekam ich nur was zu tun, wenn ein DDler - wie hier beschrieben - gepullt hat oder noch eine Extragruppe dazugeholt hat. Die haben sich aber hinterher immer brav entschuldigt, muss ich sagen.
> Aber jetzt in Burg Schattenfang und der Tiefschwarzen Grotte hab ich mich gefragt: "Sind hier alle Tanks irre?"



Lass sie sterben! halte dich aus sowas komplett raus und hebe sie lachend auf. Es sind eben solche DDs die nun meinen sich ein Tank hochziehen zu müssen und übertragen das in Wolk Gesehene auf Classic - spätestens in Mara oder ZF wenn nicht schon im Kloster ist dann Schluss mit PBL (pullen ballern looten)


----------



## Nebuki (13. Januar 2010)

Kenne die sichtweise jeder Klasse da ich Moonkin/Heiler als main spiele und DK twink Tank.

Wenn die dd´s mutwillig mehreremale aggro ziehen, lasse ich sie auch einfach verrecken ... nach dem 3 mal spätestens hats jeder gelernt.
Am Ende wird dann schön Recount gepostet mit einem "Schön das du so oft gestorben bist hast dadurch auch null dmg gemacht (siehe Recount) und der ganze run hat unnötig lange gedauert"
Man muss die dd´s einfach nur da treffen wo es am meisten weh tut :-D im P****meter.

Für die Fälle denen es zu lange dauert in manchen Inis ... einfach mit dem Heiler absprechen Speedpotion einwerfen und solange Gruppen pullen ;-) bis die ranged dd´s kein mana mehr haben.


----------



## hey dude (13. Januar 2010)

Ganz toller Thread!

Ich weiss noch als ich zu BC Zeiten angefangen hab zu zocken, so patch 2.2 die Ecke rum. Da hat sich keiner getraut als erstes das Mob mit dem Kreis oder dem Kreuz auf dem Kopf anzugreifen. Immer erst auf den Totenkopf und immer schön antanken lassen. Heiler wurden mit Rolle der Intelligenz etc. gebufft und sobald sein Mana unter einem drittel war, wurde eine Manapause eingelegt.

Ist selbsterklärend^^


----------



## Carlor1337 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich level mit auch nen Palatank hoch und ich muss sagen es is sehr angenehm zu tanken... noch, denn die dds trauen sich alle nicht zu pullen da sie vllt. keine Fähigkeiten haben um zu überleben oder sonstiges, überhaupt is alles was ich machen muss Weihe anzuschmeißen^^


----------



## sertzu1 (13. Januar 2010)

ich spiele zur zeit dk tank und kenne nur zu gut das generfe von dds und heiler das ich wenig leben weil 29k life ist recht wenig trotz t9 aber dks sind nun mal keine kriger und pala die locker life bekommen wie nix aber jeder tank sollte seine grund regeln haben.

1.nur der tank hat aggro
2.wer pullt stirbt
3.wer den tank für sein eigenes fehlverhalten schuldig macht wir gekickt

fertig ^^


----------



## TrollJumper (13. Januar 2010)

Da muss ich dem TE vollkommen Recht geben, immer wenn ich mit meinem Krieger die Lust auf eine Instanz verspüre, hab ich meisten einen DD (Paladin/Hunter sind da ja ganz cool...) dabei, der einfach mal wie vom Karnickel gebissen in die Mobgruppen reinläuft und (wen wunderts?) mir die Schuld gibt. Auch nach öfteren "lasst mal antanken" schreiben rennen sie weiter rein, klar! wenn man nur den Kampflog statt Chatlog liest geht das auch nicht (das wären meist die DD´s die nach der Instanz im Party-Chat (echt jetz!!) nach nem Penis äää Damage-Meter fragen. Wenn sie nicht auf Platz 1 oder 2 stehen heißts wieder "ja lol wenn der Tank die Aggro net hadlen knn mach ich auch kn schaden" (ja ich hab mich absichtlich verschrieben). Diese Leute sind aber leider unbelehrbar und haben ja eh immer Recht. Punkt aus!

Das geht mir aber erst seit Patch 3.3 auf den Sack!
Als DD ist der Dungeonfinder ja super, aber als Tank frustrierts mich öfters mal.


Grüße, Troll.


----------



## kretsche08 (13. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich bin der gleiche Meinung wie TE, ich spiele zwar ein Heiler aber kenn das nur zu gut um was es hier geht, es gibt DD´s die einfach vorrennen und das auch noch alleine und der Rest der Grp. steht eventuell in einen anderen Raum^^ , Heilen tu ich ihn in diesem Fall auch nicht mehr das schaff ich auch nicht bis wir da sind ist der schon verreckt.
Das schau ich mir einmal an und ab den zweiten mal gibt es auch keinen Rezz mehr Sry aber irgendwie muss er es mal lernen und die Inis bekommt man auch zu 4 ohne Probleme Clear.

Genau so handhabe ich das auch bei Leuten die immer in irgendwelchen Flammen oder Frost Flächen stehen und selbst nachdem man es im Chat geschrieben habe raus da, dann sollen die sich selber heilen^^

Lg Kretsche


----------



## Seryma (13. Januar 2010)

Ich kenn zwei Seiten von Tanks zur Zeit:

Wenn ich als Heal mitgehe: unverschämte DK's die zur Hälfte DD-Equip  anhaben

oder wenn ich selbst tanke, der, der kontrolliert Grp für Grp pullt und den anderen klarmacht dass er sie verrecken lässt, wenn sie vorrennen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Demus (13. Januar 2010)

@Topic

/sign


----------



## Clamev (13. Januar 2010)

wenn irgendjemand meint er müsse pullen oder so dan weis ich ihn höflich daraufhin es bitte es zu lassen falls er es weiterhin tut wird er entweder 1nichtmehr geheilt(geh eig fast nur mit healer die ich kenn rein)
oder2 die Tastatur weggeschoben und erstmal ne kippe angemacht und den anderen ganz entspannt beim sterben zusehen


----------



## RedShirt (13. Januar 2010)

Seryma schrieb:


> Wenn ich als Heal mitgehe: unverschämte DK's die zur Hälfte DD-Equip  anhaben



War skeptisch, aber wenn der DK-DD-"Tank" unter Anleitung ab Stufe 60 arbeitet, gehts auch ohne geskillte Tanktalente oder EQ. DK hat ja so schon gutes Zeug.

Als Schamanenheiler gehabt, skeptisch gewesen, lief aber.

Allerdings hab ich den DK freundlich auf DnD hingewiesen, worauf er schnell ein Portal geöffnet hat, und zum Lehrer ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hatte er vorher noch nicht gelernt.
Dazu noch ein paar Tanktips (tanke mit Twinks selber den Content als DK) und es lief. 
Klar schwerer heilbar als ein "echter" Tank, aber es ging. Kenn da ganz andre Fälle.
Skill > EQ gilt für diesen speziellen Fall.


----------



## Dalfi (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich kenne das aus jeder Sichtweise und ich hab da, keine Ahnung woher, die Fähigkeit mich auf die Grp einzustellen.

Wenn ich als Tank unterwegs bin beginne ich mit einer Mobgruppe, machen die DD´s adäquten Schaden und das Heilermana ist nicht zu sehr abgesackt, dann weiß ich es geht in Ordnung wenn es etwas schneller geht, ist der Schaden hingegen eher Mau und der Heiler nach einer Mobgruppe schon bei unter 70% dann wirds halt nen langsamerer Run.

Wenn ich als Heiler unterwegs bin, dann schaue ich eigentlich nur auf das was der Tank so abkriegt an Schaden, als Druide geh ich normalerweise, wenn der Tank einigermaßen Equipt ist, aus dem Kampf so wie ich reingegangen bin mit 100% Mana. Wenn der eingehende Schaden auf dem Tank marginal ist, dann wisper ich ihm schonmal das er ruhig "abdrehen" kann wenn er mag. die meisten freuts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich als DD unterwegs bin gibts es nur einen Platz für mich und das ist während des Weges von Mobgruppe zu Mobgruppe hinter dem Tank und ein Auge ist immer auf dem Omen, egal ob als Hexer oder als Verstärker. 

zum Thema Leute sterben lassen weil sie Pullen:

Kommt nicht in Frage, zumindestens nicht mit Absicht, wenn halt grad Spott auf CD ist oder ne Grp gepullt wird und DuD hat noch CD wirds halt eng als DK ohne Massenspot, dann ist der Heiler natürlich bevorzugt zu retten aber grundsätzlich versuche ich alle zu Retten, sonst wäre ich kein Tank geworden.


----------



## Bummrar (13. Januar 2010)

feeling with ya dude.. ich hab als ich anfing tank zu spielen darin meine "bestimmung" gefunden und ich will eigentlich niemals wieder etwas anders sein. aber seit diese "phänomene" der pullenden und nervenden dds so derartig zunehmen, ist sogar die daily hero welche meine einzige inze an einem tag ist, eine qual.
ich bin auch so ein tank, der pullende dds sterben lässt und maximal nochd en heiler schützt, wenn sich dieser vernünftig verhält, nur ist es mir schon sehr oft passiert, dass ich dafür aus der gruppe gevotet werde...

bitte liebe dds.. nehmt euch den thread ein wenig zu herzen und denkt ein bisschen darüber nach..


----------



## Jabaa (13. Januar 2010)

Also da ich selber einen tank habe der auch schon geraidet hat... kenn ich dies sehr gut.

Nur muss ich sagen erwiche ich mich manchmal selber dabei etwas rumzumaulen.

Als dd meistens nur sowas wie gogo oder so wenn alle bereit sind.^^

Aber als Heiler erwiche ich mich oft dem tank zu sagen ziehe mehr grp oder so auch wenns daran liegt das ich mehr als nur 1-2 casts für den gesamten kampf nutzen will^^.

Man kann es nicht umgehen und ich stimm voll und ganz zu das das verhalten gegenüber tanks oft unfair ist.

Ich versuche immer ratschläge zu geben wir er etwas verbessern kann und halte mich zurück mit sprüchen wie gogo...

Man kann nur bitten rücksicht auf den tank zu nehmen wenn er es nicht so gut kann das gleiche gilt für die Heiler.
Ich weiß wie man heilt und tankt nur grade neue spieler nicht und dann werden sie lieber dd weil man sie dauernd anmeckert und sie dann total unsicher sind.
Und das gilt nicht nur für Kinder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Beidrena (13. Januar 2010)

Im Grunde genommen sind das alles negative Erfahrungsberichte aus allen möglichen Blickwinkeln. Die habe ich auch. Spiele in 5er inis sowohl Tank, Heiler als auch DD (DK, WL (oioioi, Aggromaschine), Holy/Shadow Priest).

Als Tank macht man schnell die Erfahrung, dass viele DDs meinen, wo ein Tank ist, da ist automatisch aggro, Marks braucht man nicht beachten und Omen ist ein absolut unnützes Programm. Den meisten DDs gehts dann auch nie schnell genug mit dem Pullen, obwohl mich die Heiler manchmal schon etwas zurückhalten müssen.

Als Heiler habe ich teils genau andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Wenn man nicht explizit sagt, "Bitte warte auf Manareg" dann wird bis zum Wipe gepullt. Viel zu häufig schon bin ich mit 20% Mana nach  nem ausgiebigen Kampf mitten im Trinken aufgestanden und habe die Gruppe mit CDs grade noch so retten können. Noch toller ists, wenn während ich trinke der Rest der Gruppe einfach weiterrennt und pullt. Ich komm dann um die Ecke und rezze halt alle wieder auf. Schön ists auch, wenn sich die Aggro auf 4 Spieler verteilt, von denen keiner der Tank ist. Und wehe es stirbt wer. Der erste der dann Flamed ist der Tank. Und zwar mich als Heiler.

Als DD siehts dann auch wieder etwas anders aus. Da studieren die DD Kollegen erstmal dein Gearscore und liegt das unter 5k kommt erstmal ein "ololol". Dass Recount bei mir trotzdem meistens den höchsten Schaden anzeigt ist Nebensache. Grade mit dem WL erlebe ich da immer wieder tolle Dinge (4700 Gearscore). Der Tank markt ein Ziel mit Skull, ich setz meine Zero DMG Fähigkeiten (Aderlass, Fluch der Elemente, Feuerbrand) und der erste DMG trudelt nach etwa 4-5 Sekunden Antankzeit ein. Zack, nach Chaosblitz + Versengen hab ich 90% Aggro erreicht, jetzt noch ein Verbrennen und ich muss nen Splitter opfern oder sterben. Die andern 2 DDs prügeln fröhlich auf den Mob ohne Mark, der auch vom Tank beharkt wird. Wozu dann die Zeichen, wenn inklusive Tank eh jeder haut, was er will? Ich hab mir mal den Spaß gemacht und bei nem richtig miesen Tank total auf Aggro geachtet (normal kite ich die mobs wenn ich Aggro bekomme und versuch sie wegzunuken, bevor sie bei mir ankommen und mich hauen können). Statt normalen DPS von ca 3,5-4,5k in PDC Hero hatte ich am Ende dank DMG-Pausen für den Tank satte 1600 DPS und trotzdem ein paar Tode durch zu viel Aggro.

Alles in allem verursacht das neue Suchsystem bei vielen Spielern genau eins: Hirn Abschaltung. Und da ist jeder Archetyp in unterschiedlichem Maße mit eingeschlossen. DDs im höchsten Maße.

Aber zum Glück läuft das nicht immer so.

Ganz allgemein. Ich spiele jeden Archetyp immernoch gern. DD ist halt am entspanntesten. Flames ignoriere ich, verlasse die Gruppe oder starte ne Ausschlusswahl.


----------



## XRayFanatic (13. Januar 2010)

Hach da genieße ich mein Leben als Heiler, wer die Aggro hat bekommt beim ersten mal zwar noch die notwendige Heilung dazu noch nen kleinen Wink das für die Pulls eigentlich der Tank zuständig ist. Beim zweiten Mal liegt er tot im Dreck und darf dazu noch rein laufen. Fertsch. Komischerweise halten sich danach die meisten DDler an die Reihenfolge oder leaven, in beiden Fällen Ziel erreich weil DDler nachzuholen is das kleinste Thema 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ein /sign an den TE, hab auch nen Pala-Tank aber der steht im Moment nur für die Gilde bereit da ich mir die Randoms als Tank weniger gerne antue. Da amüsier ich mich lieber mit meinem Heiler in dem Haufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDoggy (13. Januar 2010)

Ich weiss noch, wie mein BaumBärchen frisch in Nordend angekommen war und frisch von Fremden überredet wurde, zu tanken. Hatte ich noch nie gemacht, etc pp, sagte es auch, aber man wollte mich trotzdem haben. Leider hatte ich bis dato kein Plan, wie Aggroaufbauen, halten, überhaupt pullen, wurde von daher übelst zugeflamed und hab das Tanken dann auch erstmal bis in die 80 hinein gelassen und mir als Baum das Tankeq zusammengesammelt, einfach, weil ich tanken WOLLTE.
Inzwischen isses so, dass ich immernoch sehr zurückhaltend bin, wenn ich tanken soll, außer es sind Bekannte in der Party dabei, allerdings sind mir bisher keine Flamer untergekommen. Hier und da paar ausgebrochene Mobbs, aber sonderlich kommentiert wurde es nicht - worüber ich ganz glücklich bin.
Aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass es genug angehende Tanks gibt, die sich das mit dem Tanken sehr schnell anders überlegen nach den ersten paar Random-Groups. =/
Und mit Schurke tu ich mein möglichstes, die Tanks mit Schurkenhandel hochzuschießen wies geht. Da fällt das ausbrechen einzelner Mobbs auch schwerer. Aber scheinbar sind 90% der (HeroInstanz)Schurken ihre Energie zu schade, um sie für Schurkenhandel einzusetzen. Dabei ist es doch DIE Overnuking-Garantie - zumindest für die 5-9 Sekunden, die es tickt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hayny (13. Januar 2010)

wenn bei mir n dd pullt, lass ich ihn einfach sterben. wenn er dann leaft such ich mir nen neuen....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lcVIPER (13. Januar 2010)

ich sehe das prob darin das die DD´s mittlerweile in der Lage sind Mobs auch ohne tank zu legen besonders die platten DD´s mit 25k hp sind da schlimm.
ich habe mir es abgewöhnt zu spotten wenn ein dd die aggro hat denn sonst hätte ich nur noch cd auf meine Spott´s. Ich spiele Pala und Dudu tank und es ist egal womit ich in einer ini bin die deppen unter den dds überwiegen seit 2 Wochen. als Dudu bin ich froh wenn ich auch die caster zusammengepullt habe und der schami oder die Eule müssen neben mir stehen und dann diese Mob grp wegstoßen ^^ und wenn ich es dann wage zu fragen welchen Sinn das hatte bekommt man als Antwort "weil es geht" oder Jäger die Irreführung oder totstellen nicht kennen  schurkenhandel ist auch was unbekanntes .....
evtl. ist das lvln zu einfach geworden so das man nicht alle skils seiner Klasse lernen zu müssen.
ich liebe dd´s die pullen wie ein junger Gott aber unter meinem tank im dmg (Boss) stehen aber recount posten (over all)  kann jeder dd!!!!!


----------



## Velias (13. Januar 2010)

Ich bin vor einigen Wochen von DD auf Tank umgeswitcht weil alle immer panisch nach nem Tank schreien.
Nun ist es in der Tat nicht immer ein angenehmer Job, ich geh da meistensimmer gleich dran, warte bis alle soweit sind und fang erstmal mit kleineren pulls an, man weiss ja nie was der Healer zu leisten vermag. Wenn der Healer es drauf hat und keine Mana Knappheiten herrschen gebe ich auch gerne Gas.

Nervig ist es wenn die DD einem nicht mal ne Sekunde zum antanken geben oder einem die Leute erzählen wollen was man tun soll, weil sie ja auch nen Tank haben (mindestens) -  schlimm vorallem deswegen, weil keine rkommt und sagt "also ich versuch das immer so und so zu machen vielleicht magste ja das mal probieren" sondern "olololol Du willst mir doch nicht sagen das du Tanken kannst .. L2P" und solche ergüsse.

Inzwischen läuft das Spiel mit der Aggro als Bär ganz gut und ich und meist auch die Gruppen sind zufrieden, aber dennoch gibt es offensichtlich Leute die denken für jeden Tank  müssts ein Leichtes sein Aggro zu bekommen und zu halten, während im schlimmsten Fall die 3 DDs mit ihren 5-7k DPS Area DMG, den sie natürlich direkt mit meinem ersten Prankenhieb draufpretzeln müssen, einem die Aggro klauen und sich dann wundern wenn sie umfallen.

Ähnlich schlimm gehts ja aber auch den Healern in dem Moment und nicht umsonst gibts XFach mehr DD als Tanks/Healer.
Letztendlich ist aber ein erfolgreicher run das ergebnis von Teamwork und wenn ich als DD drin bin und merke der Tank hat Probleme die Aggro zu halten fahr ich den DMG halt bischen runter, da gewinnt ja keiner was bei - genauso wie Tanks die vorne raus preschen ohne auf die GRP zu warten, weil am ende eh die anderen schuld sind - und genauso wie die Healer die sich oft anstellen wie zickige 13 jährige Mädels mit ihrem "ich heal jetzt nur noch den und den und dann und dann" ... die fliegen dann auch gerne mal aus der Gruppe weil das hat nix mit belehren zu tun, sondern ist einfach mies.

In der Gruppe soll 1. mal jeder sein Job machen, und sich 2. dabei bischen aufeinander einstellen, das geht mit vielen Randoms also haben die anderen da keine ausrede parat. Aber wie immer meinen halt viele immer IHR ding durchziehen zu müssen. 

Macht aber nix, mir vermiest es den Spass bisher noch nicht ^^


----------



## Lillyan (13. Januar 2010)

> Ähnlich schlimm gehts ja aber auch den Healern in dem Moment und nicht umsonst gibts XFach mehr DD als Tanks/Healer.



Gerade bei mir im Low-Content stimmt das nicht. Wir haben dort einen gewaltigen Heiler-Überschuss, so dass ich meist als DD in eine Instanz komme, wenn ich mich als DD/Heal anmelde.


----------



## KennyKiller (13. Januar 2010)

als ich mit meinen damals noch 65er DK mit Blutskillung in ne ini gegangen bin, hat irgendeiner rumgenörgelt, oh du noob bist ja blut geskillt, baust keine Aggro auf blablabla, nur weil sie selbst zu dumm war richtig zu spielen, und immer die Gegnegr angreift die ich gerade nicht angetankt hab, naja sonst lief es bei allen Gruppen Spitze aber Nörgler und Besserwisser gibts immer, da hilft nur Gruppe leafen odeer den jenigen kicken.


----------



## sn1pper (13. Januar 2010)

Ich kenn das Problem auch.

Ich spiele Tank und DD.
Als DD passiert es mir ab und an mal das ich dem Tank die Aggro klaue (Hexe und nur einen Talentpunkt in Aggroreduce) aber solange man seine Aggroreduzierenden Spells hat kann man da noch Glück haben und überleben.

Als Tank fällt mir natürlich auf das meistens Jäger und Schurken meinen Irgendwen pullen zu müssen. Oder das nach dem Pull sofort gebombt wird obwohl man noch kein bisschen Aggro vom Mob hat -.-

Was mir noch mehr auffällt: Die DDs mit der größten Klappe stehen im Penismeter meistens unter mir als Tank ^^


----------



## xx-elf (13. Januar 2010)

Lillyan schrieb:


> Gerade bei mir im Low-Content stimmt das nicht. Wir haben dort einen gewaltigen Heiler-Überschuss, so dass ich meist als DD in eine Instanz komme, wenn ich mich als DD/Heal anmelde.



Tatsache.

Wenn ich mich mitm lv 59er warri einlogge und für bw/bk anmelde, habe ich in durchschnittlich 12 sek eine Gruppe.

Und das in dem lv in dem Dks mit verbundenen Augen und nur 2 Fingern Tanken können und theoretisch sogar weniger Schaden als ich mit Tankgear aus Classic bekommen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vacenius (13. Januar 2010)

grüße leute

ja die tanks haben es zur zeit wirklich nicht leicht vorallem nicht wenn die dd's meinen sie wären der bessere tank (ungelogen ich hatte so einen in der gruppe)
ich selbst hab vor mir einen tank zu skillen hab aber schon ein wenig bedenken ob das was wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja jedenfalls is die "sterben-lassen" methode die wirksamste von allen
werd ich mir auch vornehmen wenn irgendjemand meint pullen zu wollen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

mir selbst isses schon fast passiert 
der tank hat mir vorher ne ermahnung gegeben sollte ich meinen guhl noch einmal als erstes in den kampf schicken (war in diesem fall ein versehen habs mir aber zu herzen genommen)

ich denk mal das ich mir vorher ein makro erstelle das darauf hinweist jeden sterben zu lassen der denkt ich sei nich schnell genug

auf jeden fall ist es keine lüge wenn man sagt die tanks haben doch schon einen schweren job
alle prügeln auf dich ein und niemand bedankt sich dafür... zumindest hab ich das noch nich erlebt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
bedenkt das bitte und versetzt euch in die lage des tanks
ich verabschiede mich dann mal

peace



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Evilslyn (13. Januar 2010)

Ich erinner mich noch als meine Paladina von Holy, auf Tank umgeskilled hatte.

Das war noch BC Zeit, also gut was machen wir ... Mechanar, ok.
Also tanksachen angezogen, die ich mir so zusammen gefarmt hatte und ... pull!
Bäm..BÄM...Bäm... alle Tot.

...
...

noch ein Versuch. BÄM BÄM! Alle tot...

...
...

Und dann hab ich erfahren was:

-critimmu ist
-crushimmu ist
-das es ein d3 set gibt das ich farmen sollte
-wie man richtig skilled als tank
-in welcher reihenfolge man Mobs angeht
-wie man markt
-was für cc alle klassen haben die man einteilen kann
-wozu ein aggroumlenkschuss gut ist
-wo die stickys zu finden sind
...
und sicher hab ich einiges vergessen.

Wenn ich heute zurück denke, so komplett ICC Ready, bzw teilweise schon equiped, dann muss ich schmunzeln.
Und wenn ich dann mit meinem Heiler losziehe, der gerade das Dungeontool nutzt um die übrigen 37 lvl zu überwinden, oder mit meinen DDs, dann versuch ich mich daran zurück zu erinnern, und angesichts dessen milde zu sein, und alles so gut es geht zu erklären. Wenn ich dann merke es wird sich nicht gekümmert um die Tips, oder aber sogar geflamed, dann finden sie sicher einen anderen Heiler.


----------



## Exicoo (13. Januar 2010)

Also als Heiler bekomm ich fast instant nen invite, das sind keine 5-10 Minuten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn ich als Tank sowas zu hören bekommen würde wie: " ey pull mehr Gruppen" oder "mach mal schnellere pulls" würde ich einfach komplett ignorieren! Als mein Acc noch aktiv war, habe ich echt viele heros gemacht, mit beiden Chars. Aber bei mir hat sich nie jemand über den Tank beschwert! Das sind nur Ausnahmen!


----------



## Herr Hering (13. Januar 2010)

stimme absolut mit dem te überein, tanke selber un das schlimmste is wenn sie sich aufregen das ich warte bis der heal gerregt hat


----------



## Staffbuster (13. Januar 2010)

Ich habe selbst schon Heal+Tank+DD gespielt. Alles von 5er Inis bis Icc25 durch.
Als DD fahre ich meine Rota.
Als Healer muss ich die ganze Zeit voll dabei sein - in Raids.
Als Tank - ich habe Pala gespielt - drücke ich 5 Tasten und gehe dann den restlichen Kampf über afk.

Zu 5er Heros:
Sollte möglichst schnell gehen. Wer es als Tank nicht schafft mehrere Mobgruppen zu pullen und zu tanken kann nichts.
Wer als Healer in 5er Heros oom geht kann nichts.
Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich in ne 5er Hero gehe dann möchte ich da auch in 15-20min durch sein. Mache das ja nur wegen den 2 Frostemblems.

Ich finde Tank ist extrem leicht zu spielen. Aggro verlieren ist unmöglich, wenn man die Klasse ein bisschen beherrscht und dann kann man eh afk warten bis der Kampf rum ist und dann looten. Auch als Tank renne ich durch Heros, pullen was geht und während dem laufen nuken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sollte auch für die Heiler kein Stress sein das bisschen Schaden wegzuhealen ohne oom zu gehen.


----------



## Kersyl (13. Januar 2010)

Jo das Ist wirklich so. Ich bin (eigenlob stinkt ich weiß) recht gut equipt und schaffe pdk 10 zu tanken...Ony25 und ony 10, und obsi 3d usw.^^
Also in heros pullen die leute andauernd...Und machen nur scheiße...So wars vor patch 3.3 nu isses noch schlimmer: Die leute sind unterequipt haben NAXX 10!! sachen an, und machen damit grad mal 1-2k dps...hab schon einen 80er gesehen, der weniger als 1k dps fährt...Ich mein sc heiß auf dps, aber die machen nur quatsch! die brauchen 30 sek. um zu merken dass ein boss gepullt wurde, und wenn die gruppe dann 1 mal stirbt wegen idioten heilern, bin ICH es schuld, weil ICH ja nur kacke mache und die leute leaven auf grund von "ich hab kein bock auf solche noobs" und saufen und fressen nebenbei noch irgendwas...ich ess mir ne pizza und fahr als tank auch mit lags mehr dps in nem kampf...=/
Oder es sind eingebildete arschlöcher, ganz nett gesagt, die wegen jedem kleinen scheiß der ihnen nicht passt, direkt ausflippt.-.-´


Verstehe ich nicht...die community ist voll runtergegangen,es seidenn man ist in ner ordentlichen gilde =)


----------



## LongD (13. Januar 2010)

Evilslyn schrieb:


> Und dann hab ich erfahren was:
> 
> -critimmu ist
> -crushimmu ist
> ...



Ja nur das Problem die leute kennen das alles nicht mehr, da man nur noch schnell schnell lvl will. Gruppenzusammenspiel, was ist das???

Die ganzen "neu" Tanks, haben doch noch nie ZEichen setzen müssen. Geschweige  den Ansagen welches Gruppenmitglied auf welchen Mob CC gemacht wird. 

aber komm mir nicht mit den alten BC Hero inis.......das waren damals noch wirklich HEROISCHE Versionen. Ich sag nur zerschmetterte Hallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

so long dlong


----------



## Sugarwarlock (13. Januar 2010)

kenn ich... bin schurke und mache auch gut dmg aber der dmg sagt noch lange nicht, dass ich ein guter spieler bin wenn ich viel schaden mache, sondern wenn ich weiß was ich zu tun habe und was ich zu lassen habe (z.b. pullen)... allerdings merkt man als tank auch wie gut die gruppe ist und kann einfach 4 gruppen pullen. was aber nicht heißt, dass ein dd das tun sollte^^


----------



## WotanGOP (13. Januar 2010)

Hey Long 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja, ZH heroisch, das war die härteste und geilste Instanz für einen Tank, die es bisher gab. Da hat kein DD Blödsinn gemacht, sondern das, was angesagt war. Sonst waren sie wirklich instant tot. Von ZH würde ich mir ein Revival wünschen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sator (13. Januar 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Hey Long
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Oh ja, kann mich noch an die guten alten Zeiten mit meinem Kriegertank erinnern, das war noch richtig geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vor allem, die Ini war auch mit Full-T4 noch schwer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei Arcatraz HC auch richtig derb war, vor allem der Endboss. Ach was red ich, alle HC Inis waren einfach richtig geil und ordentlich schwer :>


----------



## qemmchen (13. Januar 2010)

Ich habe mich damals, als ich mit wow angefangen habe dazu entschieden einen Tank zu spielen. Da damals der Krieger der einzige ernstzunehmende Tank war habe ich mir einen neuen Char erstellt (meine anderen chars hatten zu diesem Zeitpunkt das lvl 20 nicht überschritten).

Heute tanke ich nurnoch in Raids und in Grp wo ich jeden kennen (also Gilde oder FL). Habe für hero ini`s sogar ein eigenes Equip, nur benutze ich es quasi garnicht mehr, selbst die Daylie mache ich eigentlich nur noch als DD. Es ist mir einfach zu blöd geworden mich immer ankacken zu lassen obwohl die leute, die die Fresse soweit aufmachen meistens dafür verantwortlich sind, dass es überhaupt so kommen musste.

Also liebe DD`s ihr habt schon Tanks verloren und seit selbst dafür verantworich das ihr/wir solange warten müssen. Alle Tanks die ich kenne und das sind nicht wenige machen es genau so, egal welche Klasse sie spielen.

Aussedem muss ich sagen das ich meinen Tank und Heiler am liebsten spiele, da hat man wenigsten was zu tun, man muss immer richtig reagieren sonst wird es ein Desaster. Aber in Hero ini`s ist das tanken überhauptnicht mehr anspruchsvoll. Wir machen sie sogar ohne Heiler also die alten Hero ini`s.

Überlegt wirklich mal ob es die paar minuten in der ini wert sind, dafür länger auf eine grp zu warten.


----------



## Carnifex500 (13. Januar 2010)

/sign 
bin zurzeit mit meinem pala tank unterwegs in den heros um marken zu farmen usw  und immer wieder meinen die DDs zu hetzen bzw mobgruppen zu pullen die ich wieder zusammenziehen kann 
... schlimm is auch das sie die zeichen nicht beachten wenn ich die mobs marke ( eig kennt doch jeder die reihenfolge totenkopf > kreuz > usw^^ ) so schwer ist das doch nicht...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

    Viel Spaß noch ^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ultimo01 (13. Januar 2010)

WeisseKroete schrieb:


> ... die Tanks haben es nicht einfach.



Man Du bist ja von der Ganz Schnellen Sorte...


Geht mir aber auch so, Tanks sind Prinzipiell immer Dran schuld Wenn Jemand Stirbt. Du Wirst geflamt, weil du keine 40k für ne Hc Inni Hast (Ja ist mir Schon Passiert).  Und wenn du nicht Genug Life hast kannst ICC auch Knicken... Dumm nur... wie sollst an besseres Eq kommen, wenn du schon t9 Hast?....


*Edit*
Ich tank keine Heros mehr... Warum?
Ganz Einfach ich kenne...
1. Jede Nordend Inni als Tank... Mitterweile machts kein Spaß mehr
2. DD Machen ist immer noch einfacher und macht mehr Spaß...


----------



## lukluk (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich muss auch mal was zu den DDs sagen. Mein Main ist selber nen Mage spiele im Moment aber lieber Prister aber ich möchte im Moment lieber über eine Zeit berichten als Bc angefangen hatte und ich auch gerade 70 war weil ich mit bc erst angefangen hatte zu spielen.

Ich war halt 70 und da man als mage und mit fast allen anderen klassen glaub ich auch ja eh nur ne level skillung drin hat und keine DD skillung wie dan später auf max level habe ich auch nie Probleme gehabt das der Tank keine Agro halten konnte und mit den Heilern war es dan genauso die haben immer ihren job zur zufidenheit erfüllt und so Dachte ich und hatte sich bei mir der Trugschluss gebildet das Tanken und Heilen im Prinzip genauso einfach ist wie DD zu machen.

Denmentsprechend habe ich mich dan auch verhalten was auch hin und wieder mal in flamerei endete. Als ich jedoch dan in meine erste Gilde kam (die wie ich anmerken möchte als wotlk raus kam gerade mal maggi gruul und kara auf farmstatus hatte und noch nie in ssc oder so war) musste ich feststellen das es nicht so einfach ist als Tank und als Heiler. Das lag zugegeben daran wie ich später feststellen musste das ca. 60% von meiner Gilde einfach keine Lust hatten sich mal stickys durchzulesen im forum zu schauen oder sich bosstektiken anzuschaun. Aber naja diese Erfahrung hat deutlich dazu beigetragen das ich mich alls DD anders Verhalte als bis dahin.

Naja im Momment bin ich in der Situation das ich mir mitlerweile auch nen Dk tank hochgezogen habe und nen Hollyprist wobei der Prister im Moment komplet T9 ausgestattet ist mein Mage so ein mischmasch aus ulduar pdk und markensachen anhatt und mein Dk ist nur mit den Marken ausgestattet worden die es vor Pdk gab also vor 3.3 wahren glaub ich marken der ehre oder so.

Dies liegt auch daran das ich seit damals einfach gemerkt habe das man sich als Tank sehr viel gefallen lassen muss. Naja ich habe mir auch als Tank mitlerweile ein zimlich dickes Fell zugelegt als Tank wie als Heiler weill man im prinzip immer von wem geflamet wird egal ob es von nem dd ist der zuviel schaden frist weil er agro gezogen hat oder sonstigen mist gemacht hat. Von nem tank der zuweit und zuschnell vorleuft und ich ohne mana oder auser range dastehe.

Und deshalb kann ich nur eines sagen wenn man keine lust hat sich das gefallen zu lassen also das die dds pullen und andere im Prinzip Mist machen, dan ist die Klasse der Heiler und tanks nichts für euch oder ihr müsst einfach immer nur mit gilde gehen das mache ich nämlich mitlerweile naja das dauert dan auch mal ne weile bis man tank und heiler zusammen hat und ein oder 2 plätze Füllen auch wir mal mit rnds auf aber es ist deutlich entspannender und schöner meiner Meinung nach


----------



## LongD (13. Januar 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Hey Long
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das wäre der Hammer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Da durfte keiner Blödsinn machen, sonst wäre es absolut in die Hose gegangen. Oh ja wie schön doch tanken mal war, als die ddler noch auf einen gehört haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Sator schrieb:


> Oh ja, kann mich noch an die guten alten Zeiten mit meinem Kriegertank erinnern, das war noch richtig geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das stimmt, die Hero inis von BC wurden erst mit dem Sunnwell-patch (glaub ich das er das war) einfach. 

aber bis zu diesem Zeitpunkt geb ich dir vollkommen recht es war auch mit T4 schwer diese inis zu machen. 

Und zu diesen Inis sag ich nur: suchen ddler mit CC für Hero ini  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So long Dlong


----------



## Toamar (13. Januar 2010)

Numekz schrieb:


> Da muss ich zustimmen, was mir jedoch auch schon aufgefallen ist sind übermütige Tanks, die es den Heilern nicht leicht machen, sie nich reggen lassen sondern immer pullen, pullen, pullen.
> Also denke da gibts so spezis von jeder Sorte
> 
> 
> ...



Ich mage es auch wenn die Tanks pullen und pullen, gehts halt voran, wer hat in heros schon manaprobleme ?
Ich habe immer 90% Mana


----------



## Staffbuster (13. Januar 2010)

Wenn Tanks nicht schlecht sind werden sie nicht geflamed.
In Heros kann man nunmal einfach alles pullen und im laufen töten.. wenn ein healer oder tank es nicht hinbekommt das zu healen/tanken dann ist derjenige einfach nur schlecht.


----------



## moddok (13. Januar 2010)

wenn ich als tank ne rnd ini betrete ist mein erster spruch: "*wer mit absicht ohne go vom tank/heiler aggro zieht, wird sie behalten bis er stirbt!*"

wirkt meist recht gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RedShirt (13. Januar 2010)

Staffbuster schrieb:


> Wenn Tanks nicht schlecht sind werden sie nicht geflamed.
> In Heros kann man nunmal einfach alles pullen und im laufen töten.. wenn ein healer oder tank es nicht hinbekommt das zu healen/tanken dann ist derjenige einfach nur schlecht.



Du meinst, wenn der Tank zusammenzieht, nach einem Donnerknall + laufen zu Grp 2 schon die Blizzards anfangen oder der Focusdmg?

Ja, wenn der Tank da nicht alles beinander hält - im Laufen - dann ist er schlecht.

Und Heiler - ach ich werf einfach Heilzauber im Laufen, alle Palas sind doch Bäume. Kein Ding.

Du wärst jemand, bei dem ich die Grp schnell leave, ich bin in ner Ini, nicht auf der Flucht.


----------



## vendar (13. Januar 2010)

gundrak, letzten 4 mob grps vor boss (rhinos) nachdem wir mim ersten fertig waren, rammte mich plötzlich von der seite n zweiter, und nachdem der dritte usw

jäger hat Irreführung die mobs geholt ohne ein wort der Warnung (und das war wohl gemerkt noch ne normal ini beim hochspielen von meinem tank) 

als ich den jäger fragte ob er wahnsinnig sei, nur "leben ja alle noch"  ich darauf: kann man wenigstens ankündigen warnen etc

ach um zu schluss zukommen: sie haben mich winer genannt, ich hab se auf ignore gehauen damit ich nie wieder die Freude habe für die zu tanken

da die glaub alle in der selben gilde waren kommen mir unschöne Kindheitserinnerungen von unguten Mitschülern die sich in der Gruppe stark fühlen hoch =P


----------



## LongD (13. Januar 2010)

Staffbuster schrieb:


> Wenn Tanks nicht schlecht sind werden sie nicht geflamed.
> In Heros kann man nunmal einfach alles pullen und im laufen töten.. wenn ein healer oder tank es nicht hinbekommt das zu healen/tanken dann ist derjenige einfach nur schlecht.




NEIN!!!!!

Dann hat der jenige einfach NOCH nicht ausreichend Equip!!!

Wenn man sich aber an solche leute die das ganze etwas langsamer machen nicht anpassen kann und immer pullen oder Aggro ziehen muss, dann hat derjenige einfach keinen SKILL!!

JEder Fängt mal kleine an.

War Vorgestern in Nexus random hero. Am ende war ich mit 50% 1 im recount als Tank. Dahinter die ddler mit max 1,5kdps. Wir haben ne halbe stunde gebraucht, aber ich fand es ok. Ohne mich hätten die, die Ini nie geschafft, da die 4 das erste mal in dieser Ini waren. Hab also auch noch Bosstaktiken erklärt. Fand das ganze mal wieder lustig.

Im normalfall geh ich mit meinen Gildis, da dauert dann die ini halt mal nur 10 min. Aber was solls, wofür spielt ihr eigentlich das spiel!

klar verstehe ich euch auch, dass Ihr das schnell durchwolllt weil Ihr die ini zum 100ersten mal gesehen habe, aber mein Gott lasst die kleinen doch klein sein!!! Die werden schon noch groß!!


Aber liebe neue tanks, lasst euch das nicht alles gefallen. Geb 1-2 warnungen raus und wenn nicht sagt BB und geht. Wenn aber immer nur eine person mist baut, macht nen vote.

So long Dlong


----------



## Staffbuster (13. Januar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Du meinst, wenn der Tank zusammenzieht, nach einem Donnerknall + laufen zu Grp 2 schon die Blizzards anfangen oder der Focusdmg?
> 
> Ja, wenn der Tank da nicht alles beinander hält - im Laufen - dann ist er schlecht.
> 
> Und Heiler - ach ich werf einfach Heilzauber im Laufen, alle Palas sind doch Bäume. Kein Ding.




Genau das meine ich. Tank ist wirklich nicht anspruchsvoll, auch in Raids nicht.
Holypala hat Holyshock, das reicht in ner 5er Hero ;-)

Wenn jemand wirklich Spaß daran hat eine Hero zum 10129012901238190ten Mal zu machen, und es langsam angehen möchte, mit schönem reggen usw. dann soll er sich gleichgesinnte suchen und das machen. 
Ich möchte durch die Heros einfach nur schnell durch, in Icc25 oder so kann man sich von mir aus Zeit lassen. Aber auch nur die ersten 5 male.


----------



## Ordosh (13. Januar 2010)

ich tanke derzeit recht viel mit meinem Druid ... auch RDM - Inis 
ich bin ein erfahrener Tank, der gern mal schnell pullt
und hab auch kein problem mit bomber ... aber mit gewissen ausmaß 
Tanke gern und auch relativ einfach 4k - 6k bomb dps weg

aber wenn n MS-Warri INSTANT mir nach Stürmt und mit Klingenwirbel in den fight geht und 11k fährt ..... was soll ich da bitte noch Tanken? 

hab gern gute ddler mit ... aber 3 sec warten is keine welt, erleichtert dem tank aber alles extrem.! 

aber andrerseits ... der warri is 12x in der instanz abgekratzt, der hat mit repp genug bezahlt ... Lerngeld sozusagen


----------



## Neriat (13. Januar 2010)

Ordosh schrieb:


> ich tanke derzeit recht viel mit meinem Druid ... auch RDM - Inis
> ich bin ein erfahrener Tank, der gern mal schnell pullt
> und hab auch kein problem mit bomber ... aber mit gewissen ausmaß
> Tanke gern und auch relativ einfach 4k - 6k bomb dps weg
> ...



möp.. Ordosh?


Ich mach das als DD immer so: wenn der Tank losrennt schmeiss ich schnell Tod und Verfall, um gleich gut im recount dazustehen. Dann guck ich, welches Ziel der Tank nicht fokussiert, damit ich eins erwische, dass schön lange lebt und gehe da drauf. Die andren Mobs werden nämlich immer zu schnell gebombt und wie soll denn bitteschön ein Melee so zu DPS kommen?


----------



## The-Quila (13. Januar 2010)

früher: tank pullt wie ein blöder und achtet nicht auf heilermana oder sonstwas.

heute: gruppe pullt wie blöd, tank braucht man nurnoch bei manchen bossen.


fazit: früher hat der tank die gruppe duch ungeduld genervt, heute nervt die gruppe den tank, indem sie ihn in großen teilen überflüssig macht. ausgleichende gerechtigkeit.


----------



## Bluebarcode (13. Januar 2010)

dd´s die pullen sterben lassen und dann machen sie das nimmer - fertig - dafür wie du sagtest wartest du bei rnd gruppen meistens ziemlich genau 1 sekunde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Staffbuster (13. Januar 2010)

LongD schrieb:


> NEIN!!!!!
> 
> Dann hat der jenige einfach NOCH nicht ausreichend Equip!!!
> 
> ...



Equip bekommst du beim leveln genug um 2,5k Dps zu fahren. Und das reicht um 5er Inis schnell zu machen.


----------



## LongD (13. Januar 2010)

The-Quila schrieb:


> früher: tank pullt wie ein blöder und achtet nicht auf heilermana oder sonstwas.
> 
> heute: gruppe pullt wie blöd, tank braucht man nurnoch bei manchen bossen.
> 
> fazit: früher hat der tank die gruppe duch ungeduld genervt, heute nervt die gruppe den tank, indem sie ihn in großen teilen überflüssig macht. ausgleichende gerechtigkeit.




Ja aber dann möchte ich alle DDler mal sehen, wenn sie nicht schon Item-LVL 219+ haben. Da geht es nicht ohne Tank!!!


----------



## Hazel_Malorne (13. Januar 2010)

Vor allem anderen sollte man aber darauf aufpassen, dass kein Zucker in den Tank kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...

Aber im Ernst... ich bin als DD extrem stark vom Heal und Tank abhängig. Ich mach mir immer wieder bewusst, dass ich als Stoffi ohne die beiden keine 5min in der Hero-Ini überlebe und bin deswegen auch sehr dankbar. Deswegen versuche ich auch den beiden so wenig Arbeit wie möglich zu machen.

Es gibt allerdings eine Sache, die ich auf Teufel komm raus nicht ausstehen kann: falscher Ehrgeiz und Egozentrik. Und das kommt leider oftmals vom Heal oder Tank im Wissen niemand kann auf sie verzichten.


----------



## Taza_the_Troll (13. Januar 2010)

WotanGOP schrieb:


> Hey Long
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da bin ich auch mit meinem Bärchen rein und ich muss sagen: War GEIL! Hart aber geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neriat (13. Januar 2010)

Taza_the_Troll schrieb:


> Da bin ich auch mit meinem Bärchen rein und ich muss sagen: War GEIL! Hart aber geil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Ich mitm Krieger und ich kann mir geilere Sachen vorstellen, eher was mit Titten. Aber es gab damals tatsächlich einen Kriegertank, mit dem ich so eine Art Wettstreit hatte, wer das besser hinbekommt.


----------



## Cydalla (13. Januar 2010)

13 Seiten interessante Argumente für und gegen. Find ich gut. Endlich mal ein sinvoller Threat. Der TE hatt mein volles: /Sign

Ich spiele selber Tank, schon sehr lange und auch sehr erfolgreich. Rnd Hero machte ich eine Zeitlang gerne, bis die Leute immer schneller wurden.
Normalerweise führt der Tank die Grp udn keiner läuft vor, aber in rnd ist den Leuten das anscheinend egal.
Wenn ich zum spielen komme, hab ich bereits 8 Stunden gearbeitet und möchte als Ausgleich das Spiel geniessen und chillig durch die Instanz. Ich bin ja weder auf der Arbeit, noch auf der Flucht, deshalb darf bei mir JEDER dem mein Tempo nicht passt gerne die Grp verlassen.


----------



## Al_xander (13. Januar 2010)

Grüße,

ach das is fast täglich mein Fall als Pala-Tank, na ja noch net all zu high (75) aber doch mit Erfahrung, na ja ich mach immer "Ausschlusswahl" wenn der Spieler net lernt...
... vllt ein bissl hart aber was soll man machen ?
Ewig an einer Gruppe wipen ? Denke nicht, oder ich lass den Spieler der Aggro zieht verrecken, wenn der dann Grp Leavt sein Problem.

MfG Al_x


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (13. Januar 2010)

Neriat schrieb:


> möp.. Ordosh?
> 
> 
> Ich mach das als DD immer so: wenn der Tank losrennt schmeiss ich schnell Tod und Verfall, um gleich gut im recount dazustehen.




Herr Richter keine weiteren Fragen


----------



## Kovacs (13. Januar 2010)

ich sehs genauso. Tank macht wenn überhaupt nur noch in aktuellen Raids Spass. Allerdings hab ich seit längerem auch überhaupt keine Lust mehr zu tanken. Dieses ewige "gogogo" geplärre und dämliche DD´s, die gleich mal zwei drei Gruppen pullen und darauf angesprochen noch dumme Sprüche reißen "ey tank kein bock hier auf dich zu warten ...".

Sie sterben lassen hilft auch immer weniger, grad letztens wieder so einen "tollen" mage dabeigehabt. 2x pullt er, 2x stirbt er. Nächste Gruppe --> er pullt wieder, zieht sofort Eisblock --> Heiler tot. Es nervt einfach unheimlich.

Naja, wenigstens das Gejammer im /2, dass es ja so wenig Tanks gibt und DD´s ja immer soooo lange warten müssen amüsiert mich inzw. sehr. Bei der Entwicklung werden sie bald noch viel länger warten.

Allerdings gibt es immer noch "normale" DD´s, die ihre Leistung bringen ohne sich selbst für den "oberroxxor" zu halten. Und man muss gerechterweise auch dazu sagen, dass insb. Krieger nachdem Anstürmen auch im Kampf möglich waren noch penetranter waren als je zuvor (davor: Tank: gogogo hab noch Wut - Heiler: aber hab kein Mana! - Tank: chaaaarge pull wipe, heute: Tank sieht eine Gruppe: chaaaarge, oh, da ist noch eine Gruppe! chaaaaarge!!!!!! - und da, noch eine! chaaaaaaaaaaarge!!!!!)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neriat (13. Januar 2010)

Al_xander schrieb:


> ..........ach das is fast täglich mein Fall als Pala-Tank, na ja noch net all zu high (75) aber doch mit Erfahrung, na ja ich mach immer "Ausschlusswahl" wenn der Spieler net lernt...




eigentlich ne tolle Sache aber bei mir zB überlebt kein Mob, wenn ich die Aggro habe. Das ist mittlerweile wohl bei den meisten Klassen so. Die werden weggebürstet und gut, vielleicht liegts auch dadran. In den vorher zitierten ZH war man als DD fast instant tot mit Aggro. Heute.. ja heute.. die Mobs aus den WotLK hcs sind den Leuten mit Ilvl 240+ gar nicht mehr gewachsen.


----------



## LongD (13. Januar 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> Tank: gogogo hab noch Wut - Heiler: aber hab kein Mana! - Tank: chaaaarge pull wipe, heute: Tank sieht eine Gruppe: chaaaarge, oh, da ist noch eine Gruppe! chaaaaarge!!!!!! - und da, noch eine! chaaaaaaaaaaarge!!!!!)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Made my day!!!

11/10


LOL einfach nur geil geschrieben!!!!


----------



## Cyberghost (13. Januar 2010)

Ich sag nur xperl oder jedes andere addon das anzeigt welchen Mob die anderen im Target haben ftw. 

Ich hab mir angwöhnt den dd's nur noch die adds abzuspotten von denen sie beim aoe aggro kriegen. Hat einer nen anderen Mob als ich im Target oder pullt auch noch selber darf er ihn gern behalten. Die meisten lernen es spätestens nach dem 2x sterben.

Ach ja und für ganz lernresistente gibts ja inzwischen die Ausschlusswahl. Und spätestens nach dem 2. Wipe ziehen da auch die anderen Gruppenmitglieder mit.


----------



## Neriat (13. Januar 2010)

Nighttauren_Dun schrieb:


> Herr Richter keine weiteren Fragen




lol der hat das geglaubt.. ich hab schon pre bc getankt, meinste da komm ich an und hau dem Tank DnD vor die Füße? Man muss immer "Ironie on" schreiben....



Cyberghost schrieb:


> Ich sag nur xperl oder jedes andere addon das anzeigt welchen Mob die anderen im Target haben ftw.
> 
> Ich hab mir angwöhnt den dd's nur noch die adds abzuspotten von denen sie beim aoe aggro kriegen. Hat einer nen anderen Mob als ich im Target oder pullt auch noch selber darf er ihn gern behalten. Die meisten lernen es spätestens nach dem 2x sterben.


Wenn du das erwartest, musst du aber auch Zeichen setzen.


----------



## Náshera (13. Januar 2010)

Hiho

Ich kenn das nur zu gut.Mein Freund ist Tank und ich der Healer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Ich bekomme ihn kaum noch mit in eine Ini, da er kein Bock  auf übermütige DD´s hat, die meinen pullen zu müssen.
Mein Freund ist schon so weit diese sterben zu lassen, was ich aber als healer mit mir dann nicht vereinbaren kann, also heile ich sie.Was sich nicht immer leicht gestaltet, z.B. einen Mage am leben zu halten, wenn er gepullt hat.
Das traurige dabei ist, spricht man sie darauf an, wieso sie dieses tun.Sagen diese "Ich kann das mein GS ist doch über 5k"Aber das es da keine Rolle spielt, scheinen diese nicht zu wissen, denn Stoff bleibt Stoff^^.


so long....  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guck Mada (13. Januar 2010)

Habe die Geschichte heute wieder mal erlebt - allerdings genau umgedreht.
Als DD in der Burg Utgarde, Heiler (Gildenmember meiner Gilde) hat gerade mit HCs angefangen und ist das 2. Mal in der Burg. Kriegertank startet, durch den ersten Korridor kommen wir super. Im Raum der Flammenbarrieren rennt er in die erste Gruppe... ok... dann gleich weiter in die zweite... ooookeeeeee..... dann um die Ecke weiter in die dritte, die gar nicht mehr nötig ist, weil HINTER der Tür zum Anschlußraum.... unser armer Heiler (Heilpala, meist 200er Equip) rennt und rennt, um ihn in Sicht zu bekommen - und kommt zu spät. Anmecker vom Tank und noch mal die Bitte, etwas langsamer anzugehen. Im zweiten Versuch geht's dann, auch wenn der Tank wieder die 3. Gruppe mitholt. Auf meine Anmerkung, daß das unnötig sei zum Weiterkommen, meint er: "Ist doch toll, ich hab gerne viel zum Bomben!". Mir schwant schon was...
Rein in den Raum mit den Drachen, Tank läßt den ersten Drachen links liegen, rennt zum mittigen Drachen, dann links zum nächsten, dann questscht er sich hinter den Säulen an der Wand lang (gute Heilsicht, echt) in die nächste Gruppe, dann doch ab in die Mitte, die nächste Gruppe auch noch mitnehmen, dann noch durch die nächste Tür (da steht ja immerhin noch ne Gruppe)... DDs hauen, was das Zeug hergibt, der arme Heilpala hat glühende Finger vom Rennen und Heilen, Gruppe wiped... 

Nach sachlichen Fragen vom Heiler und von mir, was das soll und ob er nicht BITTE etwas langsamer angehen könnte, kommt ein "Heiler hat 0 Skill, wer so heilt, sollte die Fre*** halten" (ohne Sternchen) und der Tank quittet...

So geht's also auch. Es gibt leider auch einige schwarze Schafe unter den Tanks - obwohl ich in nunmehr etwa 150 HC-Durchgängen erst diesen einen ******* getroffen habe. Alle anderen waren ok und haben ihren Job gut und ohne Murren gemacht.

Abschließend und zum Thema: mein Main ist Schutzkrieger, ich spiele ihn seit nunmehr 5 Jahren - aber ich habe das Tanken frustiert aufgegeben. Die Gründe hat der Fredersteller ja bereits genannt :-). Als DD ist es viel entspannter in Inis - und da ich den Tankjob kenne, kann ich besser auf den Plattenmeister vorne Rücksicht nehmen!!!

Also: ein   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 für alle Tanks da draußen!!!

Gruß


----------



## Cyberghost (13. Januar 2010)

Neriat schrieb:


> Wenn du das erwartest, musst du aber auch Zeichen setzen.



Ich erwarte es bei Gruppen wo im Regalfall bei nem failpull gewipt wird zb. in der grube die gruppen nach Ick. Nur wenn einer meint er muss den Totenschädel unbediengt ignoren, tja seine reppkosten.


----------



## Eisenschmieder (13. Januar 2010)

Wenn ich Tank spiel reg ich mich auch immer über die DDs auf die ned mal kurz langsam tun können aber wenn ich dd spiel dann hau ich auch drauf wies grad geht und wenn ich aggro habe naja die mobs in den HCs kann man als DK ja fast solo machen...


----------



## lordtheseiko (13. Januar 2010)

Ich komme meistens in die Ini, schon rennt einer los und pullt die ersten trashs, der heiler mit 20% mana vom durchbuffen total angepisst, meisten geht der dann....und meistens wegen dds


----------



## Thomk (13. Januar 2010)

Nach dem Umschwung von meinem geliebten Tauren Bärchen auf meinen derzeitigen Main, ein Zwergen Paladin auf Stufe 67, ist es mir doch schon sehr aufgefallen wie sich manche Sachen geändert haben...
Am Anfang kommt das übliche gebuffe (kenne ich noch vom Druiden sehr gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und dann geht es los.. Das erste was ich meist in einem Kampf merke ist, dass ein Mob aus der sorgsam zusammengezogenen Gruppe von einem Todesritter weggezogen wird (macht keinen Schaden, also sehe ich nicht ein diese Attacke in Nahkampfreichweite einzusetzen statt einen Caster z.B. in die Gruppe zu ziehen) oder von einem anderen Paladin mit Hand der Abrechnung bei vollen Hp abgespottet wird (macht Schaden, macht mir aber nur bei den letzten Prozent nichts aus, da ist es ja eh meist der letzte Schlag)
Da ich versuche immer nett und freundlich zu sein, habe ich auch schon einige sehr nette Leute kennengelernt, jedoch auch gute negative Beispiele von Flamern die mit dem bereits vom TE genannten "weil ich es kann" ihre Meinung vertreten oder gar Leute die es keineswegs würdigen, dass sich Leute wie wir uns die Mühe machen als Tank zu leveln um der Gruppe tatkräftige Unterstützung zu leisten und dafür lieber selbst per absichtlichen Bodypulls die Gruppen ziehen :/
Es gibt aber wenigstens in meinen Augen einen positiven Aspekt, das Reaktionsvermögen wird nebenbei etwas geschult 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe mal, dass sich das ganze irgendwann beruhigt damit das Tanken noch spaßiger wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neriat (13. Januar 2010)

Cyberghost schrieb:


> Ich erwarte es bei Gruppen wo im Regalfall bei nem failpull gewipt wird zb. in der grube die gruppen nach Ick. Nur wenn einer meint er muss den Totenschädel unbediengt ignoren, tja seine reppkosten.




Wenn ich mich hinreissen lasse, mal ausnahmsweise zu tanken, verwende ich das Addon Quickmark.
http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...quick-mark.aspx
Kann ich nur empfehlen, da verliert man keine Zeit mehr beim schnellen marken.
Man erhält eine frei positionierbare Leiste mit den Symbolen und kann, wenn man zum Ziel rennt, kurz aufn Totenkopf klicken und gut.
Falls wer Probleme mim Marken hat..


----------



## Monsterwarri (13. Januar 2010)

Jo in manchen Punkten sprichste mir aus der Seele.
Ich tanke zwar erst seit WOTLK-Start, aber habe schon genug negative Erfahrungen gesammelt, wenn auch nicht immer.


----------



## qemmchen (13. Januar 2010)

Kovacs schrieb:


> Sie sterben lassen hilft auch immer weniger, grad letztens wieder so einen "tollen" mage dabeigehabt. 2x pullt er, 2x stirbt er. Nächste Gruppe --> er pullt wieder, zieht sofort Eisblock --> Heiler tot. Es nervt einfach unheimlich.




Es gibt da so einen Spruch von Heilern, den ich zu lieben gelernt habe "wer den Heiler verarscht, der läuft".
Ob es ihm dann trotzdem schnell genug geht?^^


----------



## 666Anubis666 (13. Januar 2010)

3rdD-Dark schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass viele Casuals nicht über das Grundverständnis des Gruppenspiels in WoW verfügen, da sie einfach erst mit WotLK eingestiegen sind. Also kann man kein anderes Verhalten erwarten. Die Entwicklung ist zwar traurig, kann man aber leider nichts dran ändern...


Ja genau die Casuals sind alles schuld?
Nicht vllt die 6kdps Mega Imba Roxxor Leute die schnell ihre marken haben wollen ?

Man kann das nicht verallgemeinern, es gibt so Spieler und so Spieler!


@TE Ich geb dir recht ^^ aber es gibt auch Tanks die es mit dem Pullen extrem untertreiben obwohl sie es könnten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist aber auch egal hauptsache man kommt unter 30 min aus der Hero raus xD

Ps Bin Heiler..


----------



## Beowin (13. Januar 2010)

Die Frage dich ich mir schon länger stelle ist... ? Warum gehen die Leute in eine ini ohne Zeit zu habe... Ist das einzige was in WOW zählt nur noch die höchste DPS und das beste Gear um dann in Dala zu Posen ?
Ich mag es gerne entspannt als Schurke, Warlock, oder DK Tank. Nur "entspannt" sowas gibt es in Azeroth nicht mehr. 

Meine Schurkin macht so ca 3k dps ist nicht die welt reicht aber für das was ich so mache ist klar das ich da nicht immer ganz oben im "penismeter" stehe hatte auch schon öfter das ich aus der Gruppe geflogen bin oO grund war wohl " zu lahm". Ich lass mich aber nicht hetzen... Sollen sie doch weiter machen ich loote dann erstmal und kürschnere doch nicht mein Problem wenn die keine Zeit haben. 

Und als Tank machts mir auch kein Spaß mehr ich habe bis Naxx25 ohne probleme Getankt danach war für mich Schluss und in Heros mich anflamen zu lassen nein danke dafür brauch ich nicht monatlich Geld bezahlen ^ ^

Mein Warlock ist nun auf 63 und da fängt es erst richtig an ein wunder das die nicht den ganzen Blutkessel oder das ganze Bollwerk pullen besonders die übermütigen DKs nerven da ein wenig.

Gruß Beo


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (13. Januar 2010)

Ach als Tank hatte ich nie Probleme. Die Gruppen die frühsteige Pullen sind mir eh wanye. Mal ehrlich will doch was zu tun bekommen. Ständig nur die Retrotour. Bissel STreß ist gut als Tank, da wird man aufgeweckt. Meine das Problem ist eher, dass viele DDs nicht wirklich abschätzen können bei welchen Mobs sie bissel blinder sein können und bei welchen nicht. Bei welchen Zeichen ne Rolle spielen und bei welchen nicht. Meine ich setzte Grundsätzlich nur Totenkopf, der Rest ist mir Buge =) Weil sich eh nie wirklich welche an Zeichen halten, nach dem Motto "Stirbt eh alles". Daher Totenkopf, damit ich die ersten Sekunden bissel Kontrolliert Aggro machen kann. Aber wenn alles gut läuft, ist doch nichts dabei. Gruppe ran ziehen, das und jenes durff und dann auf denn und schauen und kucken und durch klicken und kucken etc. Also ist es nur eine Aufmerksamkeits Sache. Schnell reagieren und dat wars. Es ist nicht wirklich spannend Gruppen zu tanken bei den alles gut läuft. Man packt da die Erfolge, aber nicht immer und nicht immer hat jeder Lust. 
Tanken ist aber auch bissel überbewertet. Gerade Raidtanken fand ich schon immer langweiliger als Ini Tanken. Meine am Anfang macht es spaß, dort halt so richtig Last Stand nutzen etc., damit der Mob einen nicht tot boxt. Aber an einigen stellen sind es Einzeln Mobs, es macht richtig Spaß wenn was mit Aggro passiert. Meine die bei Archavon find ich Addtanken cooler. 
Weiß nicht immer nur ein Mob tanken, ist doch echt öde. Da kann nicht viel passieren und bei diesen härte, halten sich die DDs ja auch nicht zurück. Aber bei sowas ist mir auch Spotten zu Schade =). Wenn er unbedingt ein Magier meinen muss, wegen Enrage die ersten 5-10 Sekunden voll Damage zu fahren und den Tanks keine Zeit zu geben die Mobs zu stellen, kann ruhig den Kampf aus andere Position zu schauen oder rechtzeitig seine Angstblase drücken.

Nein als Tank ist man abgehärtet gegenüber Beschimpfungen und bei einer schlechten Gruppe, lernt man mehr übers Tanken kennen, als bei guten Gruppen. Gute Gruppen sind zwar ein schneller Ini run und sichere Entspannte Marken, aber leider auch bissel =) Schnarchen und mal mit Absicht nicht voll Aggro fahren. Weil sonst bekommt ja niemand was zu tun ^^, heiler will auch gefodert werden.


----------



## 1stVampire (13. Januar 2010)

Ich kann dein Problem nich nachvollziehen. Ich komme super klar mit Randomgruppen. Hatte nie eine, die gepullt hat und wenn doch mal n Pull dabei - egal? Das wird halt getankt. Die anderen vier Leute wollen das gleiche wie ich - schnell durch. Dann is das schonmal ok. Meistens kommen die anderen bei mir nicht hinterher, wenn ich davon renne.


----------



## Maddel (13. Januar 2010)

@ TE:

Genau dieses Verhalten muss ich seit Tagen beobachten, seitdem ich mich entschlossen habe im Dual-Specc mit meinem DK das Tanken zu probieren. Es gibt viele, gute Tank-Items mittlerweile für Marken und mittels der neuen drei heroischen Instanzen kann man sich ein gutes Grund-Gear zusammenfarmen. Es macht aber kein Spaß, wenn man als Tank "markt" und die lieben DD's trotzdem auf ein anderes Target switchen, oder direkt zu Beginn des Kampfes extrem viel AoE-DMG rausgehauen wird.. Da tank ich nicht gegen an, selbst mit Frostskillung, meiner Böe und D&D. Manche werden sagen: "Ja, das hat etwas mit Erfahrung oder Skill zu tun!". Aber woher soll diese Erfahrung kommen? Im RND Pdok 10er Raid? Im RND ICC 10er Raid? Nein! Sondern durch heroische Instanzen! Die einem aber versaut werden, durch übereifrige DD's, die meinen, dass sie mit ihrem 5,2k Gear-Score die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen haben und ihren ICC-25ger - Stammgruppen sowieso alles weg-roXXorn!

Das ist kein mimimimimi-Post... Sondern nur einfach mal der Aufschrei eines Tanks, der keine Lust mehr hat statt gegen Mobs und Bosse in Instanzen gegen diese "imba-hyper-bääääshor" - DD's anzukämpfen. Also bitte liebe DD's: Nehmt euch einen Moment Zeit, guckt euch das Equip eurer Gruppe an und spielt dementsprechend! Damit ist der ganzen Gruppe geholfen und alle haben mehr Spaß am Spiel!

MfG Asaltus


----------



## huladai (13. Januar 2010)

ich stimme dem TE voll und ganz zu. ich spiele normalerweise nen heiler/dd in den 80er heroics, meistens hatte ich tanks dabei die selbst soviel tempo gemacht haben, dass ich als heiler schon protestieren musste, um mal reggen zu können. aber gut, hab ich wohl glück gehabt.

warum ich dem TE also zustimme ist vielmehr aus dem grund, dass ich auch einen kleinen lvl 20 tank habe. ich habe früher nie getankt, das sind also meine ersten tankversuche gewesen. sofort wurde ich als unfähig beschimpft. von einem hexenmeister, der meinte, er wäre der puller...
schon sehr traurig so ein verhalten.


----------



## Beidrena (13. Januar 2010)

Staffbuster schrieb:


> Wer als Healer in 5er Heros oom geht kann nichts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gehe durchaus in 5er Heros auch mal oom. Kann ich jetzt nichts, wenn die DDs je 2k dps fahren, der Tank trotzdem die Aggro nicht hält und ich inkl. mir 4 nichttanks am Leben halten muss und am Ende von ner 5er Mobgruppe nurnoch mit 20% Mana dastehe???


----------



## Reldnak (13. Januar 2010)

Spiele jetzt auch schon seit Release und seit WOTLK meinen 2. Tank (jetzt Paladin).
Am Anfang waren die Randomheros noch so halbwegs ok.
Die Goooooooooo Plärrer gehen mir gewaltig auf den Keks und sie sind auch einer der Gründe warum ich keine Randomheros mehr mache.

Tanke eigentlich nur noch in unseren Raids weil es dort noch Spaß macht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wenn ich am Abend nach der Arbeit nach hause komme, habe ich nicht die Nerven mich mit den Leuten zu ärgern und lass die 2 Frostmarken einfach sausen.

Ich vermisse einfach die Zeiten wo "CC" noch etwas bedeutet hat.

Mir ist der Heiler am wichtigsten, den behalte ich im Auge und daraus ergibt sich auch das Tempo.


----------



## Lakay (13. Januar 2010)

/sign
Mehr kann man dazu nicht sagen..


----------



## x123 (13. Januar 2010)

Ja, den Anfangspost kann ich zu 100% so unterschreiben.

Meine Erlebnisse als Dk-Tank in normalen BC Inis:

- Krieger meint schon anzuchargen bevor ich überhaupt Tod und Verfall gecastet habe
- Jede Klasse mit Aoe hat zu 80% nur den raus, Focusdmg kennen 90% der Grps nicht.
- DK DDs meinen auch gerne mal mit Tod und Verfall Aoe dmg machen zu wollen (am Ende heißts dann 'omg wieso hab ich aggro??ß'
- Hatte schonmal nen Healer der fast oom war und meine 'gogo schneller'
- Dann noch der Dk DD auf Lvl 68 mit full Startequip der einfach mal Frostpräsenz + drauf los (hatte ihm gesagt, dass ich der tank wäre, keine antwort, dann ragequit von mir ^_^)


Das schlimmste ist als Tank eigentlich, dass in durchschnittlich jeder, aber auch wirklich jeder Randomgruppe jeder sein eigenes Ziel hat, und niemand mit dem Tank dazu auf sein target geht. (Kommentar von nem DDler mal: 'Wenn jeder auf sein eigenes target geht, gehen die halt schneller down')

Joa, man kommt halt instant in ne Instanz, aber dafür muss man meistens mit seinem Tank-Skill die Blödheit der Party-Member ausgleichen :> (Hatte mit meinen jetzt Lvl 73 Dk schon rund 50 Inis gemacht, jedes mal mit anderen Leuten, und ich habe es bis jetzt ein einziges, wirklich nur ein einziges mal erlebt dass ein Pala nen Caster gestunnt hat; dann gab's da noch nen Schurken mit seiner PvP-Skillung - er hatte gesagt, dass er zu wenig dmg machte mit der Skillung und deswegen dauer-stunnte <3)


----------



## Reldnak (13. Januar 2010)

Beidrena schrieb:


> Ich gehe durchaus in 5er Heros auch mal oom. Kann ich jetzt nichts, wenn die DDs je 2k dps fahren, der Tank trotzdem die Aggro nicht hält und ich inkl. mir 4 nichttanks am Leben halten muss und am Ende von ner 5er Mobgruppe nurnoch mit 20% Mana dastehe???




Ohhh jaaa, auch solche Situationen hatte ich schon mit meiner Priesterin. Wenn jeder irgendwo raufklatscht und man nur noch Gruppenheal spamt.
Viele wollen halt nur zeigen wie stark und toll sie sind !

Am besten ist gleich raus aus der Gruppe und Nerven sparen. Auf eine Diskussion mit solchen Leuten lass ich mich schon gar nicht ein.


----------



## Panaku (13. Januar 2010)

also ich kenne das probleme und das geht mir auch ordentlich auf die nüsse, aber um das zu verhindern gibt es da ein paar witzige tricks die schon genannt wurden:

-vergessen wo die spott-taste liegt
-auf dd umspeccen da man ja 3 nette aushilfstanks hat bei denen kein echter tank nötig ist
-mit dem leaven drohen
-den heiler mal darum beten nur mich (den tank) zu heilen
-ne runde afk gehen und warten bis alle leaven damit man nich den 15min debuff bekommt

das ganze verhalten wird aber nur von 3 sachen getoppt.

Platz 3: Eulen die Taifun ohne Glyphe nutzten


Platz 2: Ele-schamis die extra nach vorne rennen um mit Gewitter alles aus der Reichweite des Tanks zu katapultieren.


Platz 1: Dks (DD) die zu faul sind um zum mob zu laufen und einfach mal Todesgriff nutzen zu müssen, selbstverständlich nachdem der Tank schon dran steht und man extra nach hinten rennen müsste. (ja müsste, mach ich nämlich nich mehr)



zum Thema böse TAnks die nich warten können bis der heiler fertig gereggt hat: in der regel müssen heiler nicht mehr regen, da man mit PdC hero gear schon genug mana/mp5 hat um durch ne hero zu kommen ohne zu kommen. da kann man es wohl kaum von nem Tank erwarten das er ständig auf das heiler-mana schaut, wenn er nur jede 2 wochen mal auf nen heiler trifft der es nicht fertig bringt ohne reggen durch ne ini zu laufen. Mein schami hat T9 (das billigste) und ich komm in ner ini nie unter 80% mana, liegt vllt am Wasserschild, aber andere klassen haben auch genug zum mana reggen, sei es anregen, göttliche bitte und hymmne der hoffnung.


----------



## Adnuf (13. Januar 2010)

Pullt der DD darf er Tanken.

Macht er's öfter Sprech ich's mitm healer ab das der DD nichtmehr gehealt wird

Nach ca 4 toden sind es Weg oder sie habens gelernt


----------



## Marzani (13. Januar 2010)

Rongor schrieb:


> Mit meinem DK-Tank-Twink kenn ich des nur zu gut.
> Ich lass halt alle verrecken, die meinen pullen zu müssen.
> 
> Als Tank findet man instant ne Rdmgrp^^


/sign


----------



## Draich85 (13. Januar 2010)

Ich hab auch einen Pala-Tank und muss sagen das ich mich von DD's nicht stressen lasse. Eines meiner schönsten Erlebnise war wie alle 3 DD's los gestürmt sind heal und ich haben noch gegessen. Die 3 auf die erste Gruppe los und alle drei sind binne Sekunden im Dreck gelegen. Ich hab mich gekugelt vor lachen und der Heal hat nur noch Lol von sich gegeben. Keiner der DD's hat auch nur ein Wort gesagt. Dann hab ich das Tempo vorgegeben und wir waren ziemlich schnell durch die Ini.

Mein Main ist ein Hunter und was ich oft von den anderen DD's mitkrieg. Schlimm. Gestern Grube von Saron: 1. Boss die anderen beiden DD's gehen bei 40% Down. Man sollte halt hinter die Brocken laufen und Buff auslaufen lassen. 2. Boss Naja haben sie es immerhin bis 30% geschafft.

Als Tank hab ich zeitweise weniger Probleme als wenn ich als DD mitgehe und sehe was der Rest der DD's aufführt. Ich warte immer kurz bei der ersten mobgruppe wie es mit dem Aggrohalten vom Tank aussieht. Man kann ja ein bisschen weniger Damage machen. Leider merke ich das das die meisten nicht wirklich interessiert.

Aber bessern wird es sich glaub ich nicht. Eher noch schlimmer werden.


----------



## zupa18 (13. Januar 2010)

Also mit meinem Pala-Tank der eig. nur ein Twink von mir ist, hatte ich bis jetzt keine Probleme mit anderen/RND Gruppen.
Als Tank hat man eh den "Vorteil" das man immer sofort eine Gruppe findet, und wenn einer der DDs meint zu tanken, lass ich ihn auch.
Soll mich doch nicht stören, bis jetzt hat sich keiner darüber beschwert, wobei ich es vlt. 1-3x erlebt habe das ich nicht anders konnte.
Fehl-pulls passieren manchmal, da mache ich auch niemanden einen Vorwurf, z.B bei Skadi im Turm, die Gruppe dahinter, wie oft bin ich da schon lebensmüde rein gelaufen weil ich die Trashgruppe immer vergesse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nicht den Kopf hängen lassen, einfach durchsetzen als Tank ;>


----------



## Traklar (13. Januar 2010)

Mittlerweile bin ich mit meinem Tank einfach so weit, so schnell und so viel wie möglich zu pullen. Ich selbst hab damit kein Problem, ich häng ne Grp an die Nächste ohne Pause, sofern es die Ini zu lässt und Pausen gibts weder vor noch nach nem Boss, AFK wird ignoriert, die Trashmobs machen eh keinen Dmg (Nur in den 3 neuen Heros mach ich das nicht falls Heiler AFK is) und ich habs sogar geschafft, die Imba Roxxor Fuck-you-I-AM-THE-BEST!!!!111eineinself.....-DDler zu überfordern. Also wenn mir einer dumm kommt hat er danach nichts mehr zu lachen, sogar schon gesehen, dass sich zuvor einer beschwert hat, dass es zu langsam ging (war der Einzige in der Grp, der dazu was gesagt hat) und nach ca. 5 min hat er gefleht ich solle bitte langsamer machen, käme gar nimma nach (War Schurke).
Tja, soviel dazu. Aber eigentlich hatte ich bisher noch nicht wirklich oft das Problem, was du ansprichst. Von 100 Inis vielleicht 3-4.


----------



## Kovacs (13. Januar 2010)

denke darum gehts nicht vordergründig hier. Tanks haben eh dickes Fell sonst wären sie keine Tanks mehr. Es geht einfach darum, dass es überhaupt keinen Spass mehr macht diese Skillung zu spielen. Alle können stundenlang über dem Brunnen schweben, aber haben in Instanzen keine 10min Zeit. 
Ich will mich nicht durch Instanzen trödeln und pulle selber zügig. Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich durch Instanzen hetzen will, als wär der Teufel persönlcih hinter mir her. Dazu kommt, dass man insb. als Tank meist weder Klamotten noch Marken aus den Heros braucht, man macht das also einfach so zum Spass oder um Gildenmember durchzuzuziehen. Jeder DD, der meint dass ich wegen seinen 2 Marken den Affen mache und mir noch dumme, vorpubertäre Sprüche anhören muss in einer Sprache die mir inzw. fremd ist, kann gerne weitere 20min auf den nächsten Tank warten. 
Spielen zur Entspannung scheint es wirklich nicht mehr zu geben. Aber dann wieder 2h auf der Banktreppe posen ... dafür ist reichlich Zeit ....
Ein Gruppenspiel ist nur solange eins, wenn alle Spass an der Sache haben.


----------



## Lillyan (13. Januar 2010)

> TAnks die nich warten können bis der heiler fertig gereggt hat: in der regel müssen heiler nicht mehr regen, da man mit PdC hero gear schon genug mana/mp5 hat um durch ne hero zu kommen ohne zu kommen. da kann man es wohl kaum von nem Tank erwarten das er ständig auf das heiler-mana schaut, wenn er nur jede 2 wochen mal auf nen heiler trifft der es nicht fertig bringt ohne reggen durch ne ini zu laufen.



Wie schon geschrieben, es kommt immer auf die Gruppe an, außerdem geht man im LowContent gerne mal OOM als Heiler und auch da wird nicht mehr gewartet, auch nach "MANA!!"-Rufen nicht. Ich finde es nicht zu viel verlangt nach einem Kampf eine Millisekunde zu opfern und auf das Heilermana zu schauen, Tanks sind nämlich genau so auf die anderen Gruppenmitglieder angewiesen wie die auf den Tank, der ein oder andere Tank scheint genau dies allerdings manchmal zu vergessen.


----------



## Ganur (13. Januar 2010)

ich habe auch das gefühl das die grosse hektik in den inis ausgebrochen ist, ich als dd richte ich mich nach dem tempo vom tank die nicht alzuselten wortlos durch die instanz durchrasen, oft ist nicht mal ein hallo zu beginn zu lesen.
auch mit meinem kleinen heal twink habe ich so meine erfahrungen gemacht mit den tanks, mann schreit schon 3 mal oom durch den chat, hat sich schon nen manatrank eingeworfen um die grp halbwegs am leben zu erhalten und was macht der tank, pullt die nächsten mobs. 
nach dem er dann 2 mal im staubgelegen hat und die dd`s die mobs umgeklopft haben hab ich ihm dann mal ein paar takte im grp chat geflüstert bevor ich ihn gerezzt habe. von den dd's kam nur ein grinsen.
danach war der tank schön brav und hat nen gang zurückgeschalten, der tank sollte niemals schneller pullen als sein schutzengel mana regen kann :-)

was ich damit sagen will ist, ich habe bis jetzt immer den eindruck gehabt das der tank den druck macht, meist ohne rücksicht auf den heiler oder die dd,s.
hatte in der ganzen zeit nur einen tank der aufs mana seiner grp geachtet hat, ohne ihn auf oom aufmerksam machen zu müssen.

und bei einem muss ich zu stimmen, egal ob tank, dd oder heal, ob eine ini in ruhe und fun, oder mit tempo und stress, sollte sich einer der grp nicht anpassen können umfallen lassen, spätestens nach dem 2ten mal merkt es sich der jenige.


----------



## Tyhron (13. Januar 2010)

Also ich habe bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.
Zwar merkt man schon, dass die einen oder anderen Spieler etwas schneller durch eine Instanz kommen möchten, als andere...
aber im Endeffekt sind sie dann doch auf mich angewiesen.
Ich nehme mir die Zeit, die ich brauche...immerhin sind wir im Spiel und nicht auf der Flucht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nighttauren_Dun (13. Januar 2010)

Neriat schrieb:


> lol der hat das geglaubt.. ich hab schon pre bc getankt, meinste da komm ich an und hau dem Tank DnD vor die Füße? Man muss immer "Ironie on" schreiben....



Vergiss nicht du schreibst hier auf Buffed. Hier schreibt jeder halbwegs schreibfähige WoW Spieler wobei davon ein Viertel nicht über das Brachlandchatniveau rüberkommt.

Ergo wenn so jemand was schreibt auf Buffed glaub ich das dem mal ganz Spontan was er schreibt. Und ja ich habs geglaubt,weil vielzuoft geht es bei Buffed und in WoW allgemein nur um DPS und mittlerweile Gearscore.. 

Ich entschuldige mich bei dir das ich dich so "angeflamt" habe aber ich habe bei Buffed schon Pferde vor der Apotheke kotzen sehen .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Devildeath (13. Januar 2010)

@TE: Ich muss dir wirklich Recht geben.

Mittlerweile habe ich 4 80er (Magier, Jäger, Priester und DK). Alle haben die entsprechenden Rollen bekommen um mir etwas Abwechslung zu schaffen.

Als Tank sehe ich oft die DDs oder sogar Heiler am pullen. Viele DDs durften so den Boden küssen und es haben fast alle "gelernt" innerhalb der Ini, ausser sie haben die Gruppe verlassen.
Wenn das jemand macht, dann bekommt er beim ersten mal einen Hinweis und beim 2. mal bleib ich stehen und schau zu.
Ich lasse mich nicht stressen und schaue oft auf die schönen blauen Balken meiner Gruppenmitglieder. Sind die unter 50% geh ich nicht los...

Geht mein Priest doch mal als Shadow wo mit heilt er immer zur not mit. Das empfinde ich als meinen Job, als Supporter...


cya
Devildeath


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (13. Januar 2010)

Kenn ich. Zwar nur als Heiler, aber ich habe schon oft genug miterlebt, wie die Tanks zuunrecht geflamed wurden. Habe aber auch schon solche Tanks gesehen. 2 Inis 2 Gruppen

1. Ini

Turm hc. 
Wir begrüßen uns, buffen und schon gehts los. Der Tank läuft nach vorn, pullt mal ein paar Mobgruppen zusammen, die DDs machen Schaden und ich halte die Gruppe am Leben. Kaum ist der letzte Mob der Gruppe umgefallen, rennt der Tank zur nächsten und das bis und mit den Bossen. Mein Mana konnte ich mit Anregen oben halten. 
Beim letzten Boss geschah aber etwas merkwürdiges. Zuerst läuft es ganz gut. Ich halte Verjüngen und Nachwachsen auf dem Tank oben und falls er mal einen härteren Schlag abbekommen hat, habe ich ihm einfach ne Pflege reingehauen. Aber plötzlich, als der Boss ca. noch 5% hatte, gingen die HP des Tanks von 100% auf 0% runter o0. Natürlich kommt während des lootens das übliche anschreien à la 
"EY OMFG, warum hat der heiler nicht geheilt???????? "
"sry, bei mir hattest du noch vollen lifepool und plötzlich warste tot"
"echt ey!!!!! -.-"
_Spieler xxx verlässt die Gruppe_
...
_Spieler xxx flüstert_: bur spass

Ich habe nicht darauf geantwortet, da ich nicht wusste, was er mt "bur" meinte. Entweder wollte er "nur" schreiben oder es ist ein neuer Ausdruck den ich noch nicht kenne. Und wenn es "nur spass" heissen sollte, frage ich mich, warum er dann so Hals über Kopf die Gruppe verlassen hat. 



2. Ini

HdB hc. 
Zum Glück war in dieser Gruppe keiner, der sich so mit Wörtern geäussert hat, aber es waren 2 Wls dabei, die beider immer kurz vor leerem Manapool erst Aderlass benützten. Somit standen sie oftmals kurz vorm Tod und 2 mal ist mir auch einer weggestorben. 
Allerdings hat mir der Tank hier so wenig Zeit zum reggen gegeben (so ca. 0 sek), dass mein Manapool recht schnell erschöpft war. Als ich mein Makro "muss kurz reggen" in den Chat geschmissen habe, tat der Tank gar nichts. Er rannte einfach zur nächsten Mobgruppe weiter. Als ich mein Makro wiederholte (das war nach dem Boss mit den Blitzkugeln") wartete wenigstens der eine Warlock bei mir. Der Tank aber rannte immer noch weiter, was mir allerdings am Anus vorbeiging, auf welchen ich mich auch gleich draufgesetzt habe um was zu trinken.
Als ich und der Warlock wieder zum Rest der Gruppe aufschlossen, war der Tank zwar fast Tot, aber hat überlebt. Bis zum Ende lief eigentlich alles glatt, nur der Tank hatte mir immer noch keine Zeit zum reggen gegeben (Und durch die beiden Hexer und dem AoE Schaden in der Ini, war dies verheerender als im Turm).



Habt ein Herz für gute Tanks und Heiler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bumbumlee (13. Januar 2010)

hab nen tank pala mit sdr 37 k life.
1. hab ich eh keine probleme 3-4 mobs zu tanken..........
2.kann man zur zeit schnell marken farmen als tank.....

3. wayne das sind nur heros ^^ die kann man auch zu 3 machen o_O


----------



## Pusillin (13. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mal nach nem halben Jahr meinen Pala auf Stufe 70 ausgepackt,
und muss sagen, es war nicht leicht, die Leute waren sehr unhöflich.
Jeder ging auf ein eigenes Ziel, ich hatte Einhandwaffen anfangs noch nicht sehr weit geskillt,
und es gab kein Verständnis.


----------



## lcVIPER (13. Januar 2010)

Staffbuster schrieb:


> Wenn Tanks nicht schlecht sind werden sie nicht geflamed.
> In Heros kann man nunmal einfach alles pullen und im laufen töten.. wenn ein healer oder tank es nicht hinbekommt das zu healen/tanken dann ist derjenige einfach nur schlecht.




wenn ich als tank marke und der mage nimmt dann das letze target und macht darauf dmg bis er aggro hat und ich spotte aber der mage frostet es fest und macht weiter dmg drauf bekommt er AGGRO und das ist dann der punkt wo es mir als tank echt sch.. egal ist ob er umfällt. jäger haben totstellen der mage kann sein esblock zünden und es gibt skills die die aggro reduzieren. das hat also nix mit dem heiler oder dem tank zutun.

bei solchen DD´s fällt mir nur einwas ein

Herr schick Hirn vom Himmel
s
ss
sss
ssss
sssss
ssssss
sssssss
ssssssss

PLATSCH                               daneben


----------



## Jim.Ex (13. Januar 2010)

Wenn ein dd nicht hören will einfach auf igno setzten und er kommt nicht mehr in deine gruppe,
so einfach ist das. 

Hab genung dd's auf der liste die meinen pullen zu müssen oder mir vorschreiben was ich machen soll.
Hab sogar ein heiler der gepullt hat, auf igno gesetzt und beim boss pull die gruppe verlassen *g*.

Wie schon hier erwähnt, wenn es dir nicht passt aus der gruppe raus, als tank kriegst du immer ein platz *lächelt*


----------



## Nebola (13. Januar 2010)

Nunja am Anfang ist es so wenn jmd für mich pullt, soll ers doch mir egal.

Wenn er das aber nurnoch amcht und mir das aufen Keks geht, heißt es "Wer pullt behällt" nunja das endet net immer gut für die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lcVIPER (13. Januar 2010)

Neriat schrieb:


> Wenn du das erwartest, musst du aber auch Zeichen setzen.



und wo ist es schwer das target vom tank anzuklicken?


----------



## Dazeroth (13. Januar 2010)

Kann die negativen Erfahrungen hier nicht bestätigen.
Ich spiele die 5er eig ausschließlich rnd und bis jetzt hat ich keinen einziges negativ erlebnis. (und hab schon das 100 rnd spieler achievement)
Auch gehört bei uns das "Hallo" und "Danke euch machts gut" zum guten Ton.
Scheint wohl am realmpool zu liegen.
Und ganz ehrlich ihr dds könnts euch gar nicht leisten den tank zu vergraulen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn mir wirklich einer dumm kommen sollte und konsequent selbst pullt, keinen wert auf aggro etc legt dann leav ich einfach vorm ersten boss.
Der dd steht dann erstmal ne viertelstunde doof rum und ich hab dank instant invite direkt wieder ne neue gruppe.
Sprich wenn ich tank wird nach meinen regeln gespielt denn ohne mich kann der rest die instanz vergessen.
Aber wie gesagt noch hatte ich keinen solchen Fal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## blackjoke (13. Januar 2010)

ich gehe mit 4 chars frostmarken sammeln tag für tag..krieger tank, pirest heal, hunter und wl dmg... mittlerweile meld ich mit krieger nurnoch als dd an und mach nebenbei dailys.. 
ich mein.. man kämpft ja nicht mehr gegen die monster.. sondern gegen die eigenen mitspieler -.- 
wen juckts wenn du als retri die ganze zeit erster im dmg bist aber dafür 4 mal schutzgeist aufgebraucht hast?
und um bei der aggro am ball zu bleiben muss man so schnell pullen das man genau die 2 sec zeit gewinnt die man braucht um auch aggro halten zu können.

alle dds die sich mal bessern wollen: 
1. tank anklicken -> ziel helfen(normalerweise die taste "F") und dieses target attackieren
    so hat man das in classic zeiten eigentlich gelernt
2. schurkenhandel, irreführung, hand der rettung, bubble, eisblock, todstellen, vanish, seele brechen etc machen zwar keinen schaden aber sie helfen euch länger
    schaden zu machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ohne irrefürung darf ich zum beispiel garnich erst anfangen drauf zu holzen.. sonnst hab ich instant aggro x.x

als wl(dämo) dagegen bleibt mir kaum was anderes übrig als feuerregen bei mehr als 2 gegnern zu spammen (feueregen alle 1,7x sec=5k crits - verbrennen mit 2,5 debuffs
ungefäre castzeit von 5,5 sec = 10-12k dmg)

tja.. heiler: laaaangweilig.. hdz4 häng ich regelmäßig dds mit holy nova im recount ab und violette festung darf der tank mit offspec rumlaufen.. ich weis nichmal wie man manapreblom schreibt


----------



## Pinkgimp (13. Januar 2010)

Nabend,
ich bin Tank seit dem Release von WoW und neuerdings auch recht erfolgreich DD (mit meinem dk ,vorher Krieger )
Es ist wirklich eine starke Veränderung in den Dungeons eingetreten. 
Wenn man mal Scholo und Turm Hc vergleicht....
Wenn ich mal Tanke und die grp das nötige EQ hat hetzte ich natürlich ein wenig weil es sonst einfach langweilig ist.
Pull - Mobs tot -> bei größeren Mobgruppen hat man vor dem Ableben der Mobs immerhin Zeit noch die Krankheiten zu verteilen.
Einziges Problem nach dem umsatteln auf DD ich hatte immernoch die Tankgewohnheiten intus hat nen Tick gedauert das rauszukriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber allgemein stimme ich den TE zu das die Dds ungeduldiger geworden sind es mich persönlich aber nicht stört sondern ich es eher als Herausforderung sehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Millwall (13. Januar 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> aber es gibt auch Tanks die es mit dem Pullen extrem untertreiben obwohl sie es könnten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ich mach auch noch lieber langsam, weil ich noch nicht lange tanke (2 Wochen oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Da fehlt dann auch an gewissen Stellen noch die Erfahrung, die erst noch kommen muss.


Problem ist dabei eben auch, dass man sich nicht gerne anmachen lässt, vor allem nicht wegen einem SPIEL.




Ich werd wohl demnächst doch wieder eine feste Gruppe/Gilde suchen müssen, weil da eventuell dann das Verständnis für Neulinge größer ist, als in ner Rdm Grp, in der dann alle schon Full T9 und mit einigen ICC-Items rumrennen, wenn ich aber erst PDC und einfache Heros machen muss, um mein blaues Levelzeugs austauschen zu können.


----------



## Zthara (13. Januar 2010)

hallo erstmal,

ich stimme hier den großteil zu, denn tanks haben es wirklich teilweise echt schwer.

ich spiele seit meinen beginn mit wow meinen palatank und muss sagen, dass es mir immernoch sehr viel spaß macht, auch wenn ich in den heros net mehr so gerne unterwegs bin, da mir diese, schon beschriebenen, "Pull noch mehr"-DDs auf den nerv gehen. ich komme unbufft fast an die 40K und ja ich kann eine menge gruppen gleichzeitig tanken, aber was bringt einem dass, wenn man nur 2 oder 3 minuten früher fertig ist mit der instanz, aber nervlich am ende?

aus der Heilersicht kenne ich das natürlich auch, habe neben dem healspack beim pala auch einen priester auf shadow/heal und muss sagen, dass es auch einige tanks gibt die sich sehr überschätzen. das heal-Eq bei der priesterin ist nicht beste, aber es reicht und alle heros zu heilen, wenn dir gruppe auf einander aufpasst und sich hilft. Aber ich hatte in GvS einen DK-Tank der im Tunnel bis zu hälfte gelaufen ist(ist ja normal), ich musste aber Holy Nova spamen um ihn am leben zu halten. Nach dem die gruppe dann lag war ich OOM und musste reggen, aber er rannte munter fröhlich weiter und flamte mich dann zu, weil er oben, trotz schutzgeist und allem was ich hatte gestorben ist, das ich net heilen könnte. danach wurde ich aus der gruppe geworfen und er landete auf igno ^^ im nachhinein und dank arsenal habe ich festgestellt, dass er geradeso kritimmun war und bei seinem eq nur ausdauer gesockelt hatte ergo fast keine deffwerte, was unweigerlich zu seinem tode führen musste.

wie gesagt es gibt schwarze schafe auf beiden seiten, aber aufgrund der mehrheit der dds sind dort eindeutig und unbestreitbar mehr zu finden.


----------



## Ch4zer (13. Januar 2010)

Danke.
Endlich jemand der es erkennt.

Ich bin mittlerweile so genervt von derartigen Aktionen, das ich vor dem ersten Pull klarmache wie es läuft. Früher war das nicht nötig gewesen da es selbstverständlich war das der Tank pullt. Mittlerweile ist es üblich das DDs in alle Himmelsrichtungen fortrennen und Mobs pullen, der Tank im Dauerstress ist und der Heiler ebenfalls versucht den Überblick zu behalten. Ich lasse mich mal gar nicht über unterequippte Leute aus, das verfehlt das Thema. Aber mein Tank hat imemrhin 44k HP unbuffed da kann keiner behaupten das der nicht das Equip hat, der hat alles clear...
Naja ich als DK habe "nur" 2 Spotts, die sollten reichen aber bei diversen Manövern der GrpDDs halt nicht. 

Ich stelle jedes mal mit dem mehr oder minder humorvollen Satz "Um das vorher klar zu stellen, Aggro ist bop...!" (bound on pickup). Natürlich schreite ich bei versehentlichen Pulls ein, versteht sich von selbst. Aber ich nehme mir raus einen Spieler auch mal sterben zu lassen, wenn er absichtlich irgendwelche Mobs pullt.

In der Regel tanke ich selbst am liebsten viel und schnell. Soalng der Heiler kein Holypala mit 16k Mana ohne PvE Gear (mir kommt es vor als heilt in jeder 5ten Grp so einer..) ist, geht das ohne Probleme. Trotzdem muss ich da immer auf die Gruppen achten, manche können oder wollen nicht so schnell, bei anderen gehts auf Grund des Equips nicht so schnell und wieder anderen geht selbst das zu langsam.

Inis zu tanken macht mittlerweile wenig Spaß, weil einfach die meisten immer freundlich sind, nie meckern und alles in allem perfekt spielen. Wenn ich als Tank nen Mob loote haben die DDs nunmal nicht die halbe Ini zusammenzupullen. Ich als Tank schaue halt auch nach dem Healer, wenn der oom ist und ich vor ner Grp warte, sollte der Rest der Grp sich ebenso verhalten. 

Raids mit der Gilde sind eben immernoch das Beste, (mehr oder weniger) diszipliniert, gute Leistungen und Spass. 

Von Randomgrps in Instanzen kann man nunmal keine hohen Anforderungen stellen, schließlich sollten die Heros zum Equippen benutzt werden! Jeder würde mimimi machen wenn die Leute mit blauem EQ raiden wollen, aber machen schon mimimi wenn sie sich in Heros equippen wollen. Wir haben alle mal Grau(!) angefangen also verhaltet euch dementsprechend.


Gruss Chazer


----------



## oliilo (13. Januar 2010)

also ich spiel auch tank (Bärchen) aber das die dds pull geil sind ist eigentlich fast nie der fall.Im gegenteil wenn ich sehe der heiler ist gut equipt und heilt fast nur das er halt was tut und nicht weil ich dmg bekomme nehm ich auch mal 2-3 gruppen mit .Beschwert hat sich noch keiner immer hin hätte ich im notfall genug cds zum benutzen .. 
Mana ist auch kein prob im notfal mal das anregen verteilen und weiter gehts.

Wenn ein dd pullt ist es meist aus versehen und wenn nicht  sag ich ihm meistens freundlich ,dass ich doch bitte pullen will und wens nicht klappt gibts ne kick Funktion .Die brauchte ich aber noch nie ...

Das einzigste Problem ist , das gebe ich gerne zu: hallen der Reflexion...
Das ist echt eine mega instanz und verlangt bei einer nicht super Equipten  (und vor allem "schlauen") Gruppe mir als Tank (und auch dem heiler) doch einiges ab .Jedenfalls melde ich da an das sie in die ecke kuscheln und mich antanken lassen .Nur "antanken lassen" ist wohl ein begriff mit dem 90% der dds NICHTS anfangen gegener gruppe ist halb da ich als tank fress den stunn und sofort bomben alle los und beschweren sich dan wen sie tod sind oder es sogar ein wipe wird -.-

aber bis auf diese ausnahme bin ich echt zufrieden mit euch dds 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pcpanta1 (13. Januar 2010)

omg warum hat dieser Thread 15 Seiten?
Das thema gab es doch schon sehr oft.
Wenn dds nerven einfach sterben lassen ganz einfach.
Im Allgemeinen ist es eh meistens der heiler der die Fehler der Gruppe ausbaden bzw gegenheilen darf (fehlendes Movement, aggro ziehen) 
Tanken ist jetzt nicht so überragent schwer.
Und wenn einem das durchrushen auf die nerven geht sag das der Gruppe wenn denen deine Meinung egal ist dürfen sie sich einen neuen Tank suchen
und dd die aggro ziehen dürfen diese behalten.
Man sollte net vergessen das viele "Vorfälle" in Heros passieren und man sich viel zu viel stress wegen so einer dummen Hero macht.
Man brauch ganz einfache Grundsätze und diese sollte man dann durchsetzten als Tank hat man zudem ja mehr zu sagen als ein dd 
also haben die dds keine Wahl.
Setzt euch als Tank durch und lasst euch net auf der Nase rumtanzen.


----------



## inxs_tp (13. Januar 2010)

ich lasse es dann auch zu tanken wenn die dds nicht spuren, wie der te schon so treffend gesagt hat die warten 20 min, ich warte 2 sek ;-)


----------



## Chillers (13. Januar 2010)

Tyhron schrieb:


> Also ich habe bisher keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Zwar merkt man schon, dass die einen oder anderen Spieler etwas schneller durch eine Instanz kommen möchten, als andere...
> aber im Endeffekt sind sie dann doch auf mich angewiesen.
> Ich nehme mir die Zeit, die ich brauche...immerhin sind wir im Spiel und nicht auf der Flucht!
> ...



Ich merke leider die letzten Tage schon, dass die DF-Gruppen für die 3 neuen Instanzen rapide schlechter werden.

Habe manchmal den Eindruck, jetzt wird schnell noch twink 6,7,8, der zwar 80 ist, aber eher als Bankchar (-> Ironie) dient, herausgekramt um ihn schnell noch zu equippen. 

Der Rest ist eben soweit durch und konzentriert sich auf ICC.

Habe mehrere neue Heilerteile, aber das heilen ist ein Glücksspiel geworden. Schwerer als zu Beginn, weil die Trupps unkoordiniert herumrennen. Heute war das 1. Mal, dass wir Grube von Saron vor dem 3. Boss aufhören mussten, weil zuwenig damage da war.
Leider brauche ich noch 2 Sachen und ein paar Marken, aber dann ist erstmal Schluss damit.

Und zum tanken und nicht warten - ja. Und man hat fast immer einen char dabei , der sich konsequent durchwiped. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Liegt aber vielleicht an der Tageszeit. Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, werde ich versuchen, morgens oder spätabends zu spielen. Mittags ab 15.00 Uhr ist es  "holy crap".  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ordosh (13. Januar 2010)

Neriat schrieb:


> möp.. Ordosh?
> 
> 
> Ich mach das als DD immer so: wenn der Tank losrennt schmeiss ich schnell Tod und Verfall, um gleich gut im recount dazustehen. Dann guck ich, welches Ziel der Tank nicht fokussiert, damit ich eins erwische, dass schön lange lebt und gehe da drauf. Die andren Mobs werden nämlich immer zu schnell gebombt und wie soll denn bitteschön ein Melee so zu DPS kommen?



möp möp Neriat? 

ach Tod und Verfall is mir total egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht fokusen bin ich bei dir gewohnt und switch mit meinem target nach ... und bis du seuchen drauf hast passt aggro auch so ziemlich aber so MS mit wirbelwind o.o 




Neriat schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich hinreissen lasse, mal ausnahmsweise zu tanken, verwende ich das Addon Quickmark.
> http://wow.curse.com/downloads/wow-addons/...quick-mark.aspx
> Kann ich nur empfehlen, da verliert man keine Zeit mehr beim schnellen marken.
> Man erhält eine frei positionierbare Leiste mit den Symbolen und kann, wenn man zum Ziel rennt, kurz aufn Totenkopf klicken und gut.
> Falls wer Probleme mim Marken hat..



was das problem am marken? n shortcut für Totenkopf .... Rest braucht man ned ^^


----------



## Crystania (14. Januar 2010)

Es gibt halt viele, die sich mal drüber Gedanken machen sollten, wie sie sich in Random Instanzen zu verhalten haben. Nur wenn zu mir einer meint von wegen der Ghul kann doch tanken, pull ich ganze räume gib mir ne Hand der Erlösung und erfreue mich am Spektakel :-D Okay zugegeben, es ist etwas fies, aber wer den Tank verarscht hat mehr oder weniger selbst Schuld.


----------



## Genomchen (14. Januar 2010)

Neriat, marken???? Packst du es nicht die Aggro zu halten, von denen die du pullst? Oder schaffst du es nur an einem Ziel Aggro aufzubauen?


----------



## Beidrena (14. Januar 2010)

Ich finds auch immer toll, wie hier angebliche IMBA-Tanks die Heiler Twinks haben, die nie oom gehen rumflamen. In Scheißgruppen, vor allem in den neuen Inis geht man auch mit Superequip schnell mal oom. Zu Beginn der neuen 3 Inis war ich bei den Gruppen nach Ick z.B. immer zwischen 10 und 40% Mana. Könnt euch gern mal meinen Char anschauen, so Schlecht ist der garnicht. Ich hatte letztens ne Gruppe, in der der tank 24k Leben hatte, ein DD 800 (!) Dps gemacht hat, die beiden anderen 1300-1700. Tank mit wenig Deff = viel Dmg beim Tank wegzuheilen und meistens auch Probleme mit der Aggro, DDs mit wenig DPS = lange Kämpfe. Das beides zusammen führt durchaus dazu, dass du in popeligen Hero inis ohne Wipe mal gut und gerne 2,5-3 mio Life overall heilen darfst (nicht mit den schönen Manasparenden dingen sondern immer schön direkte Heilungen weils sonst zu spät sein könnte). Und da ist der Overheal noch nicht mit bei. Und ich meine, DDs/low eq Tanks sollt man schon etwas overhealen, weil da teils 2 Schläge zum Tod reichen können. Wenn ich sehe, dass der Stoffi in den Unitframes anfängt rot zu blinken bekommt er von mir dicken overheal, bis der Tank die Aggro wiederbekommen hat (wenn er sie denn wiederbekommt).

Mit ner guten Gruppe komme ich auch ohne Trinken, ohne Geist, ohne Hymne mit gelegentlichem Endlosem Manatrank durch, trotzdem ich bei manchen Mobgruppen vor Langeweile anfange DMG zu machen. Nur ist das nicht der Maßstab.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich habs sogar lieber, wenn ich mal bissl was zu tun habe als Heiler. Nur dann sone blöden Beiträge ala "wer oom geht oder keine Aggro hält is schlecht!!" finde ich bei dem Verhalten, dass einige in den Heros an den Tag legen extrem unangebracht.


----------



## Kipp (14. Januar 2010)

Aaaaalso...

Seit es das Tool gibt, level ich meinen Pala als Tank. Hab vorher noch nie getankt, hatte aber bis jetzt auch noch keine Probleme. Bin inzwischen 67.

Wenn ich in die Gruppe komme, begrüße ich erstmal alle, dann warte ich bis durchgebufft ist und anschließend bitte ich den Heiler, im Chat kurz "mana" zu schreiben wenn er reggen muss. 
Außerdem bitte ich ihn, zusätzliche gruppen zu pullen wenn ihm langweilig ist. 
Wenn ein dd pullt, mache ich ihn darauf aufmerksam, dass 
1. Ich der Tank bin und demzufolge pulle.
2. Ich manchmal  meine Spotts nicht finde wenn jemand anderes pullt.
3. Ich von keinem Heiler erwarte, dass er jemanden anderes außer mich heilt oder jemanden rezzt der aufgrund seiner Dummheit stirbt.

Meistens ist dann gut. Wenn nicht... man kann eine Instanz auch mit 2 dds machen, wenn einer permanent vom Friedhof in die ini rennt.
Außerdem bestehe ich darauf, dass ausgewürfelt wird, wer das erste Erzvorkommen bekommt, danach kann man sich abwechseln.

Wenn ein DD meint, er könnte mir permanent auf die Nerven fallen oder mir (oder anderen) Erz wegninjan, dann demonstrier ich ihm, wie schwer es ist ein kickvote vom Tank zu überleben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meistens sind die Runs sehr entspannt, dann verabschiede ich mich nett von der Gruppe und sag ihnen auch, dass sie angenehm waren.


----------



## Snake202 (14. Januar 2010)

Leider ist es tatsächlich so krass wie der TE beschrieben hat -.-
Mein Protpala liegt auch auf Eis, da spiel lieber meinen Holypriest oder gar meinen Hexer.
Ab nem bestimmten Equipmentstand hat man zu 90% eigentlich eh keine Probleme mehr in den HC Inis, außer eben:
als Tank: übereilige DD´s, Fehlpulls oder unbemerkte Pats
als DD: unaufmerksamen Tank oder zu viel Schaden ohne auf Aggro zu achten
als Healer: siehe Tank
nur mit dem Unterschied:
übereliger DD: "mimimi scheiß tank"
fehlpull: "mimimi scheiß tank"
umbemerkte Pats: "mimimi scheiß tank"
zu viel Schaden des DD´s: ... ich wiederhole mich

Und bevor ich mich bei nem entspannten Instanzrun von irgendwelchen Leuten anmaulen lass, dass ich ja angeblich keine Ahnung habe, spiel ich dann doch lieber nen Healer und sag den DD´s, die immer die Schuld aufn Tank schieben, meine Meinung ^^
Aber mal im Ernst, wenn das so weitergeht glaub ich auch bald, dass man künftig 2 Stunden nach nem Tank suchen darf, weil keiner mehr Lust dazu hat.
Wie der TE schon gesagt hat, wenn ich ne Instanz tanken will, dann will ich das aus Spaß machen. Für mich ist da allerdings kein Spaß dabei, wenn irgendwelche Leute mich ständig kritisieren müssen, obwohl sie diejenigen sind, die das Spiel nicht ganz verstanden haben, das Gruppenspiel stören, den Leuten auf die Nerven gehn und ständig als Möchtegern-Tanks auftreten müssen. Vorallem bei Klassen, die tanken KÖNNTEN, aber lieber DD spielen kotzt mich das an -.- denke mal, es liegt auf der Hand wieso, oder? xD

Ernsthaft, wenn man keine Zeit für eine Instanz hat (was mir bei der Dauer der WotLK Instanzen keiner glaubwürdig erzählen kann o.ô) sollte man lieber gar nicht erst mitgehn oder sich halt die Zeit nehmen, denn auf die 5 Minuten kommt es ganz sicher auch nicht drauf an. Wobei das meistens eh die Leute sind, die rumjammern, dass in WotLK keine Herausforderung mehr existiert und die Instanzen viel zu kurz sind oO


Aber das ist eh ein allgemeines Problem an der WoW-Community ...  dieses Verlangen, unbedingt schnell durch die Ini zu müssen um ja einen persönlichen Rekord aufzustellen (ich frag mich ob solche Leute wohl Timerun-Tabellen führen?)
Kann mich noch an nen Instanzrun vor dem Dungeonfinder erinnern ... war ein Fury Krieger dabei, der unbedingt binnen 20 Minuten mit der Instanz fertig sein wollte, weil er danach noch ganz dringend (!) nen PDK Raid aubauen wollte oO Naja, die Instanz war nach ca. 25 Minuten fertig, besagter Fury wollte seine Gruppe aufbauen ... Nach 3 weiteren Instanzen las ich im Chat dass er immernoch seine Gruppe sucht: "mindestens 4/5 T9,5, Erfolg muss gepostet werden und Trophy locked!!1" so oder so ähnlich ...
Naja ... ich versteh solche Leute net ... stellen sich 2 Stunden in Dalaran hin und bilden ne "Imba-R0xx0r-Pwnage" Gruppe, damit der Raid nicht 1,5h, sondern nur 1h dauert? oO Ohne die Ansprüche wäre er nach den 2 Stunden schon durch, aber naja ... hm noch besser sind aber diejenigen, die 2 Stunden nach nen Speedrun suchen, um danach 3 Stunden in Dalaran zu stehn, sich zu langweiln und Whinethreads auf Buffed erstellen, dass WotLK so leicht, langweilig und kurzweilig ist xD
(Anmerkung bevor jemand flamen will: diese Zeitangaben dienen nur der Darstellung und Erläuterung, kommen jedoch so ungefähr auf mein Beispiel hin)

So, sry fürs Offtopic, aber das hat jetzt irgendwie dazu gepasst, wenn man sich eh grad über die Community, ihr Verhalten und ihre Ansprüche beschwert ^^

(Sollte irgendwas zusammenhangslos klingen, merkwürdig formuliert sein oder gar keinen Sinn ergeben -> liegt an der Uhrzeit xD)


----------



## IchbinArzt (14. Januar 2010)

@ TE

Ein sehr schöner Thread. Das meiste kann ich Dir voll unterschreiben. Ich spiele selbst DD, Tank und Heiler. Mit meinem Krieger bin ich jeden Tag als Tank unterwegs und habe mich schon oft über das Verhalten der DDs ganz besonders aber über arogante Heiler geärgert die meinten die Pulls selbst auszuführen. Zu Classic Zeiten hätte sich das NIEMALS ein DD oder Heiler getraut !! 
Und dieses "Go go weiter...." geht mir auch oft auf den Sa.... Ich schreib dann ganz gerne Sätze wie "Wer als nächstes pullt kann selbst tanken". 
In den meisten Fällen reicht sowas dann auch. Insgesamt muss ich aber zugeben das mir tanken durch die vielen neuen Erfahrungen immer weniger gefällt. Eigentlich ist mein Krieger Furor mit einem 2nd Spec Tank. Der angenehme Vorteil des Tanks ist es aber halt immer einen Instat Invite zu bekommen wenn er sich für eine Hero anmeldet. Ich denke aber immer mehr darüber nach mich nur noch als DD anzumelden und lieber meine 15 Min in Dalaran zu warten. Wenn noch mehr Tanks so denken werden haben die DDs und Heiler es endlich geschaft und pushen die Wartezeit auf 30 Min und mehr nur weil keiner mehr bock hat zu tanken.

Ich kenn die Heros aber auch aus Heilersicht. Es gibt auch ne Menge von Tanks die meinen 3-4 Gruppen pullen zu müssen nur um zu Zeigen wie toll sie doch sind. Das der Heiler evtl nach der letzte Gruppe oder Bosskampf noch nicht volles Mana hat interesiert sie nicht. Es werden auch gern Bosse/Gruppen gepullt wenn die DDs / der Tank noch nicht volles Leben haben. Da könnt ich micht auch oft drüber aufregen. Klar will auch ich relativ schnell durch eine Hero gehen aber es gibt auch grenzen.....Oder anders gesagt "Man kann es auch übertreiben".

Gruß,

Doc


----------



## der Maddin (14. Januar 2010)

Also ich kenne das mit den pullen der DD's. Aber wie es schon andere sagten. "Selbst Schuld" wenn sie dann im Dreck liegen. Ich meine, da kann der noch so gut Equip sein. Wenn der Heiler oder Tank ihn machen lassen, vergeht keine Sekunde und der DD liegt mit der Nase in der Fuge. Deswegen sag ich auch bei Randomgruppen immer, " Wer sich vor mich stellt ist der neue Tank, egal ob Heiler oder DD. 
Leider muss ich auch zugeben, das ich eher zur Kategorie Augen zu und durch gehöre. Eigentlich schaffe ich es immer die Bösen an mich zu binden, doch ein paar Addos entfläuchen mir manchmal. Und wenn ich dann aber zu hören krieg "Scheiss Tank" könnt ich schon manchmal an der Uhr drehen und Adele sagen. Aber naja was solls.


----------



## Kegan (14. Januar 2010)

Tja ich als heiler lass solche affen einfach sterben!!! wenn nen dd denkt er wäre der König weil er vllt 6k dps auf nen boss macht oO, kann man den herren ja kicken nen dd neu zu invieten dauert wie lange?? 1 wimpern schlag. 

also liebe dd´s die denken sie wären die könige, weil ihr schnell genug 2 knöpfe drücken könnt denkt mal drüber nach das die heiler und tanks denen ihr so munter auf den sac. geht euer leben in der hand hat^^ ich finde auch manchmal meine heilungszauber nicht oder der rezz ist weg komische sachen... ach und wir heiler und tanks warten keine 20 mins auf nen inv wir sind also nicht auf euch angewiesen^^ ich kann die ini auch nur mit nem tank clearen dauert zwar... aber geht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was mir auch noch oft auffällt sind das gearde diese affen überhaupt keinen Plan von irgendwas haben. 

aber das nur so am rande


----------



## Ize (14. Januar 2010)

Kegan schrieb:


> Tja ich als heiler lass solche affen einfach sterben!!!



Ganz genau so Handhabe ich das auch. Im Normalfall bin ich auch nur mit Tanks aus der Gilde oder der F-List unterwegs. Zudem sind wir dann auch immer im TS und da wird sich dann abgesprochen.  Und bei einigen DDs zählt wirklich "Lernen durch Schmerz" Und wenn es dann das dritte mal vorgekommen ist das "Mister IMBA" gestorben ist weil er meint es gehe ihm zu langsam darf er auch gerne in die Instanz laufen.


----------



## Fecsy (14. Januar 2010)

@TE Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen!!!

Ich selbst erlebe es oft genug. Man joint über das Tool, die Leute sehen T10, habe nach dem buffen 53k Life und die DDs meinen pullen zu müssen wie die Idioten. Der Krieger macht das ja schon. Wir Krieger Tanks haben von allen anderen Tanks sowieso die Arschkarte ohne Ende gezogen wenn es um Masstanking geht. Was haben wir groß um alles wirklich gleichmäßig an zu tanken? Alle 20s Shockwave, alle 6s Thunderclap (*ironie on* zieht ja super viel Aggro *ironieoff) und dann will Blizz den Krigertank auch noch nerfen... Druids/Palas/DKs haben ununterbrochen AE Tankfähigkeiten. 

Mein Equip ist nicht schlecht (249er ilvl). Man bekommt zu wenig auf die Platte um überhaupt Wut zu bekommen. Klick - Arsenal. 

Um nochmal auf die "Guten alten Zeiten" zurück zu kommen. Bestes Beispiel: "Die zerschmetterten Hallen"! Da ist man ohne CC kaum rein gegangen. Es war einfach zu hart. Es gab noch keine Shockwave, keine Wachsamkeit (was uns heutzutage die Arbeit etwas erleichter). Damals wurden Zeichen für fast jeden Mob gesetzt, wofür man heute belächelt wird wenn da ein "Totenschädel" für wenigstens 1 (in Worten EINS) Ziel belächelt wird - man hat ja T10 und so tolles Equip - und dieses Zeichen trotzdem ignoriert wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Heutzutage: Man hat nen Hunter in der Grp, da kommt keine Irreführung, Schurke kein Schurkenhandel. Die Schurken gehen ja noch, schlimm sind nur die Hunter. Als Tank sehr nett anzusehen. Man charged, ist kaum am Mob (wo der Totenschädel drauf ist), muss der Hunter ohne Irrefürhung erstmal nen instant Mutlishot drauf hauen und wundert sich dann, wieso er von 2 der 3 Mobs Aggro hat, wenn ich nicht gleich beim anchargen meine Shockwave raus haue. 

All die DDs die meinen so toll zu sein, sollten mal nen Defftank spielen damit sie wissen was los ist. *@TE - KEIN ZUCKERSCHLECKEN*

PS: Sollte kein flame/whine Post werden, es ist aber leider die traugie Wahrheit.

Makro:

1. Hallo.
2. Ich gebe das Tempo vor!
3. Wenn Mananeed? Mana schreiben!


----------



## Scharyth (14. Januar 2010)

Hab jetzt nur den Text gelesen und wollte meine Meinung dazu äußern.

Hab auch einen Palatank, is im moment zwar erst 67 (fast 68 ) und mekre auch das DD's einfach mal pullen. Zwar sind da auch abundzu Pulls dabei, die ausversehen pasiern, aber wenn ich sehe das ein DK Todesgriff macht un ne Gruppe pullt oder einen Schurken erlebe, der einfach in die nächste Gruppe läuft (hatte ich gestern-.-). Das sehe ich zwei-, dreimal und dann lass ich die einfach sterben. Ich sehe das einfach nich ein. Ich melde mich als Tank an und dann will ich  das auch machen.


----------



## Alucaard (14. Januar 2010)

Hmm hab mir das auch mal jetzt durchgelesen und da kommt ja einiges an Sinnigen und Unsinnigen zusammen.
Warum z.B. sollte man mehr Respekt, Achtung oder sonst was vor nem Spieler haben der Tankt wer so anfängt hat schon nen irreparablen Schaden weg und sollte erstmal ne Weile aussetzen.
Was aber auch nicht ok ist und das wurde ja jetzt dutzendfach geschrieben sind Spieler (Nein keine Rollenbezeichnung) die nach GoGo- Counterstrike Manier bzw. Doof wie Brot durch ne Instanz hetzen und sich dabei noch toll vorkommen.
Das ist weder Sinn noch Zweck des Spiels und fällt auch wieder unter die Kategorie irreparabler Schaden.

Persönlich hab ich schon alle Rollen ausgefüllt und WoW Spielen tue ich schon seit es draußen ist und der Verfall der Sitten ist schon deutlich sichtbar.
Das hängt aber auch damit zusammen das es seit damals sehr viel mehr Spieler gibt die es erstmal lernen müssen und im Verhältniss war das früher auch nicht anders.
Da mach ich für mich persönlich so ein paar Fehler sind drin keiner ist ja perfekt aber Grundlegendes sollte sitzen und wenn das nicht stimmt such ich mir die nächsten lang warten muss ich nicht und so hab ich Zeit ne Daylie zu machen oder im AH mal zu schauen.

PS:
Am witzigsten find ich immernoch solche Spieler die entweder nach den Zeichen brüllen und se dann nicht beachten bzw. generell Leute die Zig Std. in Instanzen zu bringen allein nur um die Zeichen zu setzen.
Für sowas hat Blizzard die verbesserte Fokusfunktion eingeführt wo man so nix mehr falsch machen kann aber leider sind die wenigtens in der Lage erstmal den Unterschied zwischen beiden zu erkennen.


----------



## Neriat (14. Januar 2010)

Ordosh schrieb:


> möp möp Neriat?
> 
> ach Tod und Verfall is mir total egal
> 
> ...




hm.. so is das also.. ich fokussier immer den, der meiner Meinung nach zuerst fallen muss, wie einen Heiler, Caster oder Giftspucker oder weiss ich. 
Solange nirgends n Totenkopf drauf ist, vermute ich, der Tank weiss, was er tut und kann dem nachfolgenden Bomberangriff standhalten. 
Mach ich ja schliesslich auch so. Wenn ich eine Gruppe mit auseinanderstehenden Castern oder sowas zum Tanken erst zusammenziehen muss, mache ich nen Totenkopf, damit ich dieses Ziel schonmal ein wenig beharken kann, während ich die Mobgruppe positioniere. So is das mit den Zeichen. Und dadurch halte ich die Aggro auch während ich noch nicht wirklich tanke sondern eher pulle und die DDs aber selbstverständlich schonmal Schaden fahren wollen, sind ja nicht zum In-Der-Nase-Bohren mitgegangen.


----------



## Super PePe (14. Januar 2010)

Genomchen schrieb:


> Neriat, marken???? Packst du es nicht die Aggro zu halten, von denen die du pullst? Oder schaffst du es nur an einem Ziel Aggro aufzubauen?



JA da ist er wieder der kleine selbstüberschätzende Satz. Schon mal ein gleichwertigen dw forst dd/schurken/warri neben dir gehabt (400hit+/26+Waffenkunde)? du wirst ganz schnell deinen Marker rausholen.

warum kann man nicht einfach mal was lesen und seine Meinung sagen ohne gleich den obercoolen raushängen zulassen und den Gegenüber so darzustellen, als könnte er wenige als man selbst. ist das so schwer?


----------



## Kamikaz (14. Januar 2010)

Vorerst kurz zu mir, ich spiel n Blutelf Priester als Heal und DD. Jetzt zu meiner Meinung:

Wie schon viele geschrieben haben, kann man es nicht verallgemeinern. So gibt es doch Leute die Geduld beweisen und welche nicht. Aber leider ich empfinde auch den Trend, dass alle in der Grp Rekordzeiten für die Innis aufstellen wollen.

Oft betrete ich als shadow die inni und skille erst danach um. (Grund: Hab schon oft erlebt, dass ein DD oder Tank nicht angenommen hat und ich für nichts im voraus umgeskillt habe.) Bekanntlich hat man da kein Mana. Ich erlebe oft Experten-DD's die schon zu pullen beginnen, während dem Pull nach den Buffs heulen und mir vorschreiben wie ich zu spielen hab.

Die Tendenzen von mir aus gesehen sind noch immer so, dass die Heiler oder Tank's die eher "weisseren" sind. Es hört sich böse an, aber DD kann jeder sein. Selbst mit Dualskillung, was ja den Healer und Tanknachschub verbessern sollte, hat ja eher das Gegenteil bewissen. Mitunter dank so ungeduldigen und besserwisserischen DD's.

Ich hab selber mit Tanken mitunter diesem Grund aufgehört. Ewiges gemeckere von Spielern die nichts anderes kennen als IHREN DD und oft keine Erfahrung gemacht haben mit Tanken oder Healn.

Etwas nebenbei find ich "lustig". Tanks und Healer tauscht man eher aus als schlechte DD's. Why? Mitunter weil die DD's ja eh die "besten" sind xD -> Have fund without Tank and Heal by killing the Lichking 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Namir (14. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele ja erst seit BC und weiss daher nichts von der guten alten Classic Zeit.
Aber im Moment wollen alle die Ini einfach immer nur schnell durch. Ich bin ja auch nicht für stundenlanges rumstehen und warten, aber ein wenig Reggzeit muss schon sein. 
Ich hätte mir, als ich angefangen habe zu tanken, auch nie gedacht, dass ich mal bei jedem einzelnen Pull sofort spotten muss um mir die notwenidige Zeit zum Aggroaufbau zu erkaufen, weil alle DD's gleich volle Kanne draufrotzen.

Aber so grundätzlich: Heiler kommt ins Fokustarget, so seh ich immer ob er reggen muss.
Ich loote immer alles und kürschnere auch, nur bei VF komm ich da teilweise zu kurz.
Im Dmgmeter bin ich dann aber doch meistens 1ster oder 2ter ^^.
Aber grundsätzlich hat der Topicersteller absolut recht, die DD's verhalten sich häufig asozial und dumm. Sprich, der Totenkopf fällt grundsätzlich als letzter um - es wird NIE das Ziel des Tanks angegriffen, sondern mit allem was man hat auf ein anderes Ziel - Entfluchen, Krankheiten entfernen, Gifte reinigen, Magie dispellen, unterbrechen? Was ist das? DD's können das nicht! ...
Pullende DD's lass ich auch immer sterben, wie schon weiter oben gesagt: ich hatte als Tank noch nie mehr als 10 sek Wartezeit für eine Random Hero. Und als Heiler dauert es meistens so 2-3 min.
Ich habe auf 80 2x Tank (Pala, DK) und einen Heiler (Schamane) und weitere X Twinks (3 Davon zwischen 70 und 80) und was ich da teilweise in Heros erlebe grenzt einfach nur an haarsträubende Dummheit. Ich frag mich dann immer wieviele 10 jährige Kinder WoW spielen oder was für Ausreden sie sonst wohl haben.

Ich kann jedem hier empfehlen sich mal eine Heiler oder Tankklasse hochzuspielen oder zumindest anzuspielen und sich ein wenig mit deren Welt vertraut zu machen. Wenn man das mal sieht spielt man seinen DD ganz anders, da ist man als Schami andauernd am Gifte entfernen, als Magier am entfluchen, als Todesritter macht man auch mal Eisketten auf Mobs, man sucht sich immer das Ziel des Tanks (ach ja, das geht mit Tank anwählen und F drücken - Standart).

EDIT: Ach ja etwas kleines hab ich vergessen, und zwar den Guide für nach dem Aggro ziehen, wenn der Mob auf euch zukommt: DMG STOP !!! Auch wenn der Tank abspottet, such dir sein Ziel.


----------



## Sancho_Rodiguez (14. Januar 2010)

Ja leider istt das so das ist der grund wrum ich nicht Tanke werder mit dem Krieger oder jetzt mit dem Pala. Ist eigentlich schade weil auch bei uns in der Gilde Tank mangel ist, oder die Spieler nicht mehr gebrauchen können gehen sie lieber mit einen der 5 Twink´s mit um was abzustauben! Ich bin mal gespannt den Freitag muss och PDK10er Tanken das wir was.


----------



## Melian (14. Januar 2010)

Meine 3 Tanks haben seit neustem ein tolels Makro über 3 Zeilen im /p chat. Lautet folgendermassen:

/p Herzlich willkommen zu dieser Heroischen Instanz.
/p Ich bin hier der Tank und das heisst, ich pulle. Wer gogo schreit, pullt oder Aggro zieht, kannh sie behalten.
/p Herzlichen Dank für ihre Aufmerksamkeit.

Meistens ernte ich einen Lacher oder ein Smiley.

Wenn in Ankahet Bosse ausgelassen werden sollen, verlasse ich die Gruppe. Knallhart. Dürfen sie halt noch länger warten.

Ich bin der Tank, udn somit bin ich die Königin derzeit im LFG Tool. Ich krieg Instant invites. Udn wenn ich die 15 Minuten Deserteur absitzen muss.. Kein Problem, logge ich auf den nächsten Char. Muss ja eh 4+ Heroische Dailies machen pro Tag. Also was solls.

Ihr müsst etewas mehr Selbstvertrauen entwickeln und auch mal Leute verrecken lassen, oder die Gruppe leaven..


----------



## Annovella (14. Januar 2010)

Habe nur die erste Zeile glesen und kann schon sagen:
Tanken ist einfach und macht VIEL mehr Spass als DMG machen bzw. Heilen, von daher. Cry me a river. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MrGimbel (14. Januar 2010)

Namir schrieb:


> ....
> EDIT: Ach ja etwas kleines hab ich vergessen, und zwar den Guide für nach dem Aggro ziehen, wenn der Mob auf euch zukommt: DMG STOP !!! Auch wenn der Tank abspottet, such dir sein Ziel.



Achja, das ist auch immer lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Man macht Anstürmen, bevor der erste Donnerknall draußen ist, geht es schon los mit Multishot, Kettenblitz etc. Bevor ich überhaupt zum Abspotten komme (bei 3DDs ist ja immer Mal einer dabei, der tatsächlich auch das Tankziel angreift), hat der DD schon einen Aggrovorsprung von 20K auf den Mob.

Mir verging die Randomgrp gestern jedenfalls gehörig, geb dem ganzen am WE noch einmal ne Chancen, wenn es dann wieder so scheiße wird, wie es gestern war, geh ich nur noch mit der Gilde.
Am Anfang fand ich es echt okay, da kam es seltener vor, dass ich permanent mit Leuten in eine Gruppe kam, deren Itemlevelschnitt cirka 40 über meinem lag, da war das Tanken noch möglich.


----------



## shady197 (14. Januar 2010)

Naja ich weiß ja nicht was ihr alle habt... aber nun gut ich seh sowas selten^^ Und selbst wenn solln se doch ich schau immer auf das mana des heilers ansonsten stürm ich als tank auch los^^


----------



## Gradar94 (14. Januar 2010)

also ich hatte das problem auch schon und ich muss echt sagen wenn n dd meint mich als tank hetzen zu müssen indem er pullt denk ich nich im traum dran, dem die mobs abzuspotten oder ihn sonst irgendwie zu retten. wer dann rumflamed der krigt entweder glei ne ausschlusswahl oder wird so zusammengestaucht dass ich wahrscheinlich n ticket verdient hätte wegen unangebrachter ausdrucksweise aber mir is des dann wurscht weil wenn er pullen will wien irrer soll er tank spieln dann kann er tun was er will aber nich wenn ich tank da geb ich den ton an


----------



## blaQmind (14. Januar 2010)

ich spiel tank und heal, derzeit hauptsächlich heal

und da hätte ich eine kleine bitte an die übrigen tanks
--> wenn ein dd aggro zieht lasst sie ihn, nachdem Motto " Aggro ist nicht episch wird aber beim aufheben gebunden"
vlt 1-2 mal nachsicht zeign und dann pech^^


----------



## Metadron72 (14. Januar 2010)

für jedes "GOGOGO" gibts 10 sekunden hinsetzen und warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neriat (14. Januar 2010)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> für jedes "GOGOGO" gibts 10 sekunden hinsetzen und warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




hehe das gilt auch für den Handelschannel!


----------



## Jetttero (14. Januar 2010)

Also ich muss sagen, nett das das mal einer schreibt. Das Tanken kein Zuckerschlecken ist ist schon lange bekannt. Auch ich steh manchmel der versuchung nahe die leute sterben zu lassen die meinen sie müssten pullen (was ich auch oft genug getan hab) aber ich denke das ist nicht wirklich die lösung. was mich absolut brennend mal interessieren würde sind die genauen auswahlparameter des gruppensuchtool, also wann wird wer mit welchen equip zu welcher ini reingepackt. ich hab in anfangszeiten zu oft erlebt das ich als knapp 28k tank (mit sdk) 7k dpsler in der gruppe hatte. und da sind aggro probleme schon vorprogrammiert. Handumkehrt hatte ich auch mal gute dds dabei die alle ihre 4.5k gefahren haben und nie aggro zogen, bis dann der endboss (hds) kamm. dann waren alle (inklusive heiler) über 6k und ich hatte beide spots auf cooldwon ^^

kurz gesagt, nüchtern betrachtet ist es als tank gar nicht so schlimm, aber wenn man einmal einen idioten in der gruppe hatte und die aufmerksamkeit auf solchen spielern liegt wird aus "einem" bald "alle". wenn ihr also einen habt der nichts begreift, darauf ansprechen, abwarten, kicken, oder ganz simpel selbst aus der gruppe gehen und in anschliessend auf igno setzen, dann werdet ihr mit diesem spieler nicht mehr zusammengeführt.

greetz


----------



## Lintflas (14. Januar 2010)

Tanken ist kein Zuckerschlecken? Heilen aber auch nicht!

70% aller Wipes kommen dadurch zustande, dass der Tank nicht auf das Mana des Heilers wartet. Mittlerweile macht das Heilen in Random-Heroes wirklich keinen
Spaß mehr. Die Tanks rushen einfach drauf los, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Und wenn man sie dann auch noch darauf hinweist, das man gerne mal Mana reggen würde,
bekommt man noch einen blöden Spruch um die Ohren gehauen.
Gerade eben bekam ich wieder so einen Spruch, - Zitat: "sag halt mal was!! bin nich hier um faulen Heilern beim reggen zu helfen, du boon!!"

Viele dieser autistisch veranlagten Tanks verlangen allen Ernstes, das man jedesmal bescheid sagen soll, wenn man Mana reggen will. Hallo?! Sind Tanks etwa blind, oder
haben die alle ihr Interface ausgeschaltet?! Ein kurzer Blick auf den Manabalken des Heilers sollte selbst dem dümmsten Tank verraten, wie es um das Mana des Heilers
steht, oder? 

Zum Glück gibt es auch noch anständige Tanks, aber die sind mittlerweile sehr selten geworden.


MfG


----------



## J_0_T (14. Januar 2010)

Lintflas schrieb:


> Tanken ist kein Zuckerschlecken? Heilen aber auch nicht!
> 
> 70% aller Wipes kommen dadurch zustande, dass der Tank nicht auf das Mana des Heilers wartet. Mittlerweile macht das Heilen in Random-Heroes wirklich keinen
> Spaß mehr. Die Tanks rushen einfach drauf los, ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste. Und wenn man sie dann auch noch darauf hinweist, das man gerne mal Mana reggen würde,
> ...



Ich als tank habe manschmal nicht die zeit das mana des Healers zu beobachten... da ich ja dafür sorgen muss die lustigen rush pulls der dd's einzufangen.

Ne mal im ernst. Damals war es normal das die Heiler angekündigt hatten das sie was trinken. Und viele der Tanks haben das halb auch noch so im kopf. Wenn dann dennoch leute sterben kann man ja noch sagen das der healer noch net aufgeladen war^^

Da ich nebenbei einen Heiler spiele seh ich es aber auch öfters das tanks nicht verstehen warum man mit lvl 30 nicht monster mana reserven hat. Hin und wieder mal habe ich aber tanks die zu mir sagen drink... ich pack die grp da schon noch ohne heal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Okay... da nutz ich dann die Kulanz des tanks XD


----------



## memphis76 (14. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele einen Paladin in meinem Schlachtzug als Heiler, ansonsten in hero-instanzen gern und in der Regel als Tank. Zum Tanken hab ich mich erst vor ca. 3 Wochen entschlossen .. 

So schlechte Erfahrung wie viele hier habe ich auf meinem Realm bislan zum Glück nicht gemacht. Die meisten sind geduldig, greifen in der Reihenfolge der von mir markierten Ziele (Totenkopf, Kreuz ..) an usw. Zwar gibt es ab und zu z. B. Jäger, die mich zum Pullen "verleiten", das mach ich dann auch 1 Mal und lass die Gruppe nicht sterben. Sage dann aber direkt und deutlich, dass ich der Tank bin und für den Pull zuständig! Weiß ein DD, ob meine Fähigkeiten mit GCD schon wieder verfügbar sind?

Bislang hat das noch immer gereicht .. ansonsten würde ich auch dazu neigen, den DD sterben zu lassen. Eine Warnung muss reichen!

Was den Mana-Vorrat angeht, hab ich als Heiler in hero-Instanzen keinerlei Probleme. Als Tank achte ich auf das Mana aller Klassen, starte auch häufig den Bereitschaftscheck und erst dann geht´s los.


PS: Nur leicht am Thema vorbei: Ich finde man sollte sich zu Beginn einer Zufallsinstanz wenigstens kurz begrüßen. Letztens hat das ein DK nicht gemacht .. also hab ich ihn nett "aufgefordert": "Wie wäre es mit einem Hallo?" .. keine Reaktion. Ergo habe ich nicht gepullt, bis er irgendwann endlich mal eine Begrüßung vom Stapel gelassen hat *grins* Ein DD fand es nervig und schrieb "Pull endlich! Gogogo!" - was ich mir ja nicht sagen lasse. Die anderen beiden in der Gruppe fanden es eher witzig und waren der gleichen Meinung wie ich "Ein Hallo ist nicht zu viel verlangt, Herr Todesritter!" :-)


----------



## Grabsch (14. Januar 2010)

Ich mach jeden Tag eine randomHC (Frostmarken) und NIE pullt ein DD.
*Wenn eure DD's anfangen zu pullen ist das nicht ihr Fehler, sondern eurer!*

Wenn das bei euch passiert liegt das daran, das ihr ständig stehen bleibt und doof in der Gegend herumschaut oder nach jeder Trash Gruppe eine Manapause macht.  Gebt den DD's oderntlich Arbeit, das ihnen nichtmal in den Sinn kommt noch mehr zu pullen (nicht übertreiben!) und sie lieben dich sogar dafür, das du ordentlich Tempo vorlegst.

Jaja, ich weiss was jetzt kommt: "Du bist ein b00n Tank, welcher ständig mit seiner pullerei Teamwipes verursacht!"
-> Dazu ein Wort: Nein. 



BTW: Wenn ich so einen Mist lese, welchen mein Vorposter verzapft (speziel sein "PS") wird mit richtig schlecht.
*Tanks sind nicht dafür da, eine Gruppe aufzuhalten oder zu verlangsamen*. Sie sind eigentlich die Gruppenführer welche vorgeben wo es lang geht und wie schnell. Ein Projektleiter stoppt doch auch keinen Auftrag, nur weil er nicht begrüßt wird.
Dieses bischen Macht auszunutzen ist in keinster Weise tragbar.


----------



## Crystania (14. Januar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Wenn eure DD's anfangen zu pullen ist das nicht ihr Fehler, sondern eurer!



Das ist reiner Quatsch. Ich weiss das doch selbst aus eigener Erfahrung das ich als Mage öfters vorblinzel und pulle damits (noch) schneller geht, obwohl der Tank Gas gibt wie Blöde. Wenn der DD pullt weil ihm langweilig ist, dann isses sein Problem und tut das auf eigene Gefahr, ganz ehrlich, du bist als Tank ja nich der One-Man-Entertainer für die Gruppe, bald sollst auch noch Witze im /p reissen.. glaub ich spinne ^^ 

Wie schon ein Vorposter schrieb, man sollte soviel Selbstbewusstsein wenigstens beweisen um pullende DD's eiskalt verrecken zu lassen, dann würden nicht so viele ne große Klappe haben und sich noch beschweren wenn sie den ganzen Raum gepullt haben, obwohl sie wissen dass der Tank nicht spottet.


----------



## Schamu (14. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich regel das ganz einfach hohl einen Healer oder Tank, je nachdem was ich mache, mit und wenn ein DD meint er müsse pullen darf er auch die Aggro behalten und steht im Kampf auf Heal-Ignor.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Dannach ist er entweder ruhig oder gibt nem anderen DD Schurkenhandel/Irreführung.

P.S.: Das mit dem Schurkenhandel/der Irreführung ist *kein* Witz.


----------



## Kârtôffêl-Onyxia (14. Januar 2010)

Also ich mit meinem Palatank bin sogar eher Froh wenn mir die DDs ein paar Gruppen vorbei bringen x)
Damit es noch ein bisschen schneller geht. 
Laufe auch immer mit der Retri Aura in den Instanzen Rum damit ein bisschen mehr DMG rüber kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Heiler muss nie reggen bzw. wenn er mal muss dann warte ich kurz aber sonst geht das auch Gruppe an Gruppe 
~20 Minuten und die Ini ist clear.

Edit: Im DMG bin ich meist mit 3k DPS erster oder zweiter... als Tank ^^


----------



## FermiParadoxon (15. Januar 2010)

Panaku schrieb:


> Platz 3: Eulen die Taifun ohne Glyphe nutzten
> Platz 2: Ele-schamis die extra nach vorne rennen um mit Gewitter alles aus der Reichweite des Tanks zu katapultieren.
> Platz 1: Dks (DD) die zu faul sind um zum mob zu laufen und einfach mal Todesgriff nutzen zu müssen, selbstverständlich nachdem der Tank schon dran steht und man extra nach hinten rennen müsste. (ja müsste, mach ich nämlich nich mehr)


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele... da frag ich mich auch jedes mal "Sinn?" Oo
Aber meinst du nicht Sternenregen? ^^


----------



## Xergart (15. Januar 2010)

jo das geschilderte problem kenn ich nur zu gut mit meinem palatank, nur ich finde es nicht so schlimm, da ich einiger maßen gutes gear habe und auch mal behaupte tanken zu können, aber für neulinge oder wwelche denen noch was an gear fehlt tun mir leid.

Ich persönlich renn meistens durhc die inis, aber auch nur weil ich meistens mit nem befreundeten heal unterwegs bin und wir uns blind verstehen,da hängen die dd's meistens nach^^ und wenn ich mal stehen bleiben muss weil wer nen dc hat, oder wirklich was reggen muss(vorm boss oder so) und dann nen dd meint pullen zu müssen, soll er doch... mr. privat heal healt dann nicht, meine spotttasten klemmen in der zeit. und gekickt werden können wir eh nicht.

das ist der nachteil wenn alles nur noch schnell schnell gehen soll, damals in scholo musste man an der 5er grp mit cc arbeiten und heute pull ich in feste 4x 6 grps...

an alle angehenden tanks, lasst euch von den nicht ärgern, lasst sie verrecken und zieht euer eigenes ding durch. dd's warten bei uns auf dem server 10-15 min, heals 2-5min und tanks keine 15 sek. also wenn euch dennoch ne grp zu stressig wird, geht raus und ihr findet im nu eine neue :-)


----------



## Coopeshi (15. Januar 2010)

Kann mich vielen meiner Vorposter hier nur anschliessen.
Eigentlich outen sich die angesprochenen Problemfälle eh als Noobs die sich halt in einer Hero noch irgendwas beweisen wollen.
Ihnen kommt überhaupt nicht in den Sinn das sie irgendwas falsch machen da sie nicht wissen wie man es richtig macht.
Vom EQ her auf einen Spieler schliessen ist bekannterweise ja einer der Holzwege die man bei WoW nehmen kann. Ich halte beide
Extreme halt für Falsch und freue mich jedesmal über den relativ grossen Anteil der Leute die wissen was sie tun und schnell
eine Balance zwischen Geschwindigkeit ( keiner will ja Zeit vergeuden ) und professionellem abschliessen einer Ini finden und
dabei sogar die menschliche Sprache beherrschen.

     baba Coopeshi


----------



## ghostbringer99 (15. Januar 2010)

kenne das problem auch mit meinen 4 tanks und 4 healern die ich immoment habe ^^ die typische antwort die ich immer bekomme das ich ein noob bin und naja auf nethersturm würd ja eh skill mit eq gemessen von daher sollte der server mal l2p einhalten und net rum motzen wenn man als tank oder healer im RL mal trinken möchte etc ohne es anzusagen bzw zu schreiben kurz afk... 


meistens lass ich die auch sterben die meinen sie müssten pulln aber leider hab ich paar healer dabei bzw tanks die diesen plan verhindern^^
was mich aber auch ankotzt ist folgendes da müssten dd`s meinen sie müssten markieren da ich es eig nur in den neuen hero`s mahcne und sonst eigentlich nie ...mit drohung das man die grp verlässt klappts dann wieder xD


hm hab den faden verloren was ich noch schreiben wollte vllt fällt mir es später wieder ein ^^ 


mfG 

Søulfly, Døømbrînger, Taiyi (nur um die wichtigsten zu nennen^^)


----------



## Loriasss (15. Januar 2010)

also ich hatte das glück das bisher sich die gruppen relativ gut benommen haben
bis auf einen dd der meinte ich hätte meinen char um 2cent gekauft der ist jetzt auf ignore also seis drum
ich versuch meinen tank job so gut wie möglich zu erledigen keinen dd oda sonst wem sterbn zu lassen auch
wenn sie sich nen add rausholen dann spott ich es halt zurück...
mag sein das man sie mit dem tod erziehn sollte aber dann dauert nur länger und es wird geflamt etc.
im normalfall hat heal auch kein heil problem wenn doch bleib ich halt stehn
aber sonst zieh ich das alles relativ schnell durch und gut isses


----------



## Gerstenhorst (15. Januar 2010)

Ok, im großen und ganzen stimme ich dem TE schon zu. Ebenfalls lasse ich übermütige DD´s einfach sterben, ist mir vollkommen egal. Ich logge mich ja nicht ein, um für irgendwelche Leute den Affen zu machen, ich will SPAß während meiner Onlinezeit haben. Und da ich weiß, was für beschissene Jobs Tanks und Heiler (Pala kann ja schließlich alles^^) haben, bleibe ich in etwa 95 % meiner Zeit, in der ich dann mal DD spiele, entspannt, lasse die Leute ihren Job tun und gehe entspannt aus der Ini oder dem Raid


----------



## ShaakTi79 (15. Januar 2010)

an den TE - Sticky - Richtig so!

hi,

Ich bin ein Frischer Tank der gerade (2 Tage mittlerweile) 80 geworden ist! Das Spielniveou in Hero-Inzen ist 
mittlerweile mit Raids der Klasse R10 zu vergleichen. Wer nicht full Epic ist, Raus! 

Kinder, Männer, Frauen!

Was soll das? Denkt mal nach! Wo ihr, nach der WotLK-Installation euren Char hochgespielt habt, wart ihr dort auch so? NEIN! Und warum macht ihr das Nun? Bedenkt bitte, wenn alle Tanks Raiden gehen, wer zieht dann die Newcommers GROSS? 

Genauso, man kommt in eine Ini - es wird gebufft (wenigstens das hat man nicht verlernt)! Der Jäger der zufällig Lead ist, Markiert freundlicherweise für Den Tank (wenn auch falsch), die Mobs und ist auch gleich so Freundlich die Grp zu Pullen - "GOGOGO hallt es im Channel"! der Gepullte Mob - Wütend, denkend "Wer hat mich da aus dem Schlaf gerissen" - rennt auf den Jäger zu, killt den Nach 2 Schlägen und despawned! Plötzlich hallt es im Channel "****** Tank, kannst keine Aggro halten, was?" Jager verlässt GRP!

War das zu BC-Zeiten auch so? NEIN Warum Macht ihr das Dann?

In den Normal Instanzen ist das Niveau gegenüber genauso wie es Sein soll - der Tank pullt, die DD machen Schaden aufs markierte Ziel und Der Heiler macht das wofür er da ist: HEILEN!

Ablauf eines TankTages, danach habe ich nur noch NonHero gemacht (max. 2 Triumpfmarken pro Tag/ macht 115 Tage für komplett T9.0)

LFG-Tool:

1. Versuch - Invite nach 2 Sekunden - HdzHC - komme in Ini an:<Spieler1>ui der Tank hat ja nur 22k Life - Erfolg: Rausschmiss! 15 min Warten
2. Versuch - Invite nach 4 Minuten - NexHC - komme in Ini an:<Spieler1>man der Tank hat aber wenig Leben - Erfolg: Rausschmiss! 14 min Warten
3. Versuch - Invite nach 10 Sekunden - DTHC - komme in Ini an:<Spieler1>ui der Tank hat aber wenig Leben - Erfolg: Rausschmiss! 14 min Warten
4. Versuch - Invite nach 3 Minuten - BurgN - Komme in Ini an: 30 minuten später ini fertig und 3 weitere inis mit der Grp Folgen!

Resultat der Sache auf meiner Seite: Bin Kritimmun, Frisch 80!, 1x Epic, 45 Min Eierschaukeln und NonHero mit ner Grp einen Höllen spass gehabt!
Resultat der Sache bei den Grp: Instanz dauert X Min länger (nicht mehr 20 min sondern 40 min - genauso lange wie eine NonHero), da neuer Tank gesucht wird - sowie einer anderen Grp einer Weggenommen wird (Grp deren Tank rausgewählt wird/oder Geht landen an oberster Stelle im LFG-Tool)

cc


----------



## Todeshieb (15. Januar 2010)

Metadron72 schrieb:


> für jedes "GOGOGO" gibts 10 sekunden hinsetzen und warten
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



/sign - und diesen Spruch hab ich mir als Makro für Rdm-Inis angelegt: Wer nicht mit Dmg warten kann und deshalb Aggro zieht, darf die behalten. Und: Der Spruch nützt anscheinend echt was - Fremdpuller hab ich schon lange nicht mehr erlebt.

Und


----------



## Morgwath (15. Januar 2010)

> Was soll das? Denkt mal nach! Wo ihr, nach der WotLK-Installation euren Char hochgespielt habt, wart ihr dort auch so? NEIN! Und warum macht ihr das Nun? Bedenkt bitte, wenn alle Tanks Raiden gehen, wer zieht dann die Newcommers GROSS?


Ja, der einzige Unterschied war, dass man ab und an auf das Heilermana warten muste.



> War das zu BC-Zeiten auch so? NEIN Warum Macht ihr das Dann?


Weil man zu WotLK keinen cc mehr braucht, ein Vergleich BC/WotlK was Tanken angeht ist Unsinn, es ist einfach komplett anders.


----------



## Alyissia (15. Januar 2010)

Ich tanke mit meinen Bären echt gern allerdings auch erst seit kurzem ich habe schon geheilt und dd war ich auch lange zeit. Als Katze war ich immer dmg geil in normalen hc war ich immer mit ca 8k dps auf platz 1 im dmg ^^ die tanks fanden es nicht so toll weil ich daueraggro hatte. wen mir langweilig war hab ich auch gern mal als bär gepullt (einglück das ich ne hero ini als katze in bär auch tanken kann) aber dieses verhalten war falsch. als healer taumle ich immer gelangweilt der gruppe hinterher aber auf dauer machts eh keinen spaß zu heilen weil ich max. einen heal in 20sek raushaue und das auch nur dan wen nen dd aggro ziehen zu meinen muss... aber das war halt die entwicklung die mich dazu gebracht hat tank zu werden wollte halt auch mal die verantwortung für die grp tragen und im moment machts mir echt spaß heros zutanken^^ vorallem weil man mit 59k hp schön viel aushält^^ aber dds oder heiler die meinen "ogogogo pull mal" schreiben zu müsssen vergeht schnell das lachen... vorallem dds farmen repkosten ohne ende die meisten gehen nach 3-4x eigenverschuldeten sterben... find die heiler aber noch besser die wollen das die ini schnell vorbei ist aber nicht genug heal aufbringen... wen ein "schlechter" heal zu mir meint ich wäre ein noobtank oder viel zu langsam pulle ich lustig wie ich bin die halbe ini aufeinmal..  turm z.B bis zum ersten boss und wen er es nicht heilen kann verreckt er halt weil ich dank meiner katzengestallt>sprint combo schnell genug auser ini bin^^ find die beste methode das tanks respekt bekommen ist es alle "ogogog lololol du noob" dds & healer einfach solange repkosten farmen zulassen bis sie drum flehen das man aufhören soll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ps: Als tank kann mans am besten nachvollziehen warum sich dds wie bekloppte benehmen wen man selbst mal einer der besagten bekloppten dds war... 

im moment versuche ich mein schlechtes verhalten einigermassen wieder zu begradigen und andere auf den weg der erleuchtung zu begleiten ^^     	

(oh gott klang er letzte satz komisch xD)

Mfg Aly


----------



## Paladara (15. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele mir grad nen Tank hoch(Bär) und levele ausschliesslich durch inis. Auch in dem lvl gibts intantinvite...

Ich hab mir angwöhnt da man ja auch realmfremde anwhipsern kann, einfach den Heiler anzuwhispern, er möge dd´s bitte sterben lassen wenn sie der meinung sind mit AoE gehts schneller.
Kurz danach einfach Makro in die Gruppe das mein Spott allein für den Heiler ist.

Meistens denken die DD´s ich mache Spaß, spätestens nach dem der erste bei Bob angekommen ist. Gehts dann auch zügig vorran aber nach meinen Regeln.


----------



## Tyraila (15. Januar 2010)

ich hasse so leute die ständig : 


GO GO 

macht DMG GO GO

GO GO GO los leute GO GO

arg!

... und dann liebe ich es wenn der gewisse "GO GO" schreier - selber auf dem letzten platz ist -.-




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jetttero (15. Januar 2010)

Alyissia schrieb:


> vorallem weil man mit 59k hp schön viel aushält^^



also wenn du die fähigkeit schaden zu absorbieren und zu verhindern auf dein leben schiebst wette ich mit dir das deinem heiler in den gruppen sicher nie langweilig wird ^^


----------



## CKASS (15. Januar 2010)

Schön langsam habe ich auch kein bock mehr zu tanken, hat man mal wieder einen dd dabei dem alles egal ist, kann man dem wieder hinterrennen, weil ich es einfach so gewohnt bin. Ich verspreche mir davor zwar immer es einfach zu ignorieren wenn mal ein DD wieder pullt oder gogogo schreit und wie manche hier gesagt haben erstmal zu warten, aber irgendwie überwiegt dann das Gefühl ihn zu erziehen, prommt bekommt man ein flame ab oder was auch immer. Zum Glück gibt es noch DDs und Heals, die die Meinung des Tanks haben. 
Liebe übermütige, wenig-zeithabende oder ungeduldigen DDs, bitte unterlasst sowas, sonst werdet ihr in Zukunft noch länger auf RndInis warten müssen.


----------



## LingLing85 (15. Januar 2010)

Ich muss vorweg sagen, dass ich Oldschool-Player bin und immer noch so spiele "Heiler muss zuerst down". So eben Schmiede normal erlebt:

Ich  markier den Heiler, schmeiß mein Schildchen in die Gruppe, 2 DD's gehen auf den Heiler, der Dritte keine Ahnung...
Dritter DD stirbt. Plötzlich schreibt er mir, ob ich zu blöd wäre, die Aggro zu halten. Darauf ihn hab ich ihn gefragt, wieso er Totenkopf nicht ins Target nehmen kann und das die anderen Beiden es ja auch hingekriegt haben.
Dritter DD leavt daraufhin die Gruppe. Zumal er Hunter war. a) Kennt kein Totstellen, b) Lief Richtung Eingang zurück, somit außer Range.

Highskilled mit der Klappe, Lowskilled mit dem Char??? Zumal ich auch nicht verpflichtet bin, jmd die Aggro abzuspotten. Ich markier ja nicht umsonst, gelle...Aber immer wieder lustig, was für DD's rumlaufen.

<3 instant Invites als Tank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tilana-Nirvana (15. Januar 2010)

Das Problem kenne ich zu gut.
Spiele zwar im moment selber dd aber ich sehe es oft in gruppen wie ander dd´s den tank scheuchen und wenn dann nen wipe kommt ist der tanl der erste der die schuld kriegt und der 2. ist der heiler.
Dabei sehe ich viele dd´s die einfach pullen pullen pullen und dann jammern weil der tank nicht schnell genug die aggro zieht.
Mir selber passiert auch schon mal das ich ausversehen durch weihe andere gegner pulle aber wenn ich dann sterbe schiebe ich nicht dem tank die schuld zu und auch nicht dem heiler , denn es war ja dann meine schuld.
Oft genug erlebe ich auch wie die dd´s den tank beleidigen und dann die gruppe verlassen.
Find das einfach nur scheiße wie manche leute abgehen. Selten erlebe ich mal das der Tank schuld ist wenn die gruppe drauf geht ,meisstens sind das dann die dd´s schuld und des öfteren die fernkämpfer weil sie einfach alles anballern was in der nähe ist.

An die dd´s die gerne mal das maul aufreißen gegenüber den tanks

Werdet selber tanks und macht es besser
ihr werdet sehen wer wirklich schuld ist an nem wipe.


----------



## Mafali (15. Januar 2010)

Jap, hast recht ..
aber mal ein Tipp an die Tanks (mach ich auch immer):
Pullt ein DD absichtlich während man darauf wartet das der Heiler vll mana gereggt hat oder während man gelootet hat.. einfach in ruhe zugucken beim sterben..
in absprache mit dem Heiler haben die dds teilweiße echt doof geguckt als sie da reinrennten, nicht gehealt wurden, verreckten und bei wiederholung auch nicht aufgehoben werden sondern laufen konnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


so bekommt man auch seine Zeit zu looten etc. wieder ^^
MfG


----------



## AoC.Virtus (15. Januar 2010)

> für jedes "GOGOGO" gibts 10 sekunden hinsetzen und warten



Genau das habe ich seid letzter nacht auch eingeführt, wenn ich als Tankadin unterwegs bin !
Die einzigen die etwas k******n sind die DD´s. Und sind wir mal ehrlich, die sind mir dann
sowas von egal. 

Ich lass auch gern mal einen Tank sterben^^ , wenn ich als Heal unterwegs bin. Was 
eigentlich fast unmöglich ist! Aber wenn ein Tank meint, er müsse nicht mal warten (30k mana
sind auch mal bei schlechequipter gruppe aus) dann hat dieser pech gehabt.

Aber es gibt auch unterschiede. Mir ist aufgefallen, das Nachts RndHC´s echt Laune machen.
Denn da trifft man echt nur Leute die Ahnung haben, Tanks selbständig auf Mana der Heiler
und Caster achten, usw....


----------



## Skapp (15. Januar 2010)

Ich regle das so wenn mir so, man entschuldige mir meinen Wortgebrauch,Vollhonk schief kommt entschuldige ich mich bei den anderen Mitgliedern höflich und leave dann soll der wieder ne halbe stunde auf nen anderen Tank warten und ja es werden tank nachwuchsleute damit abgeschräckt

Edit: die Idee mit den 10 sekunden hab ich mir auch als makro gemacht und es hilft

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Skapp, der (sonst) freundliche Tankadin aus der Nachbarschaft


----------



## Chillers (16. Januar 2010)

Tyraila schrieb:


> ich hasse so leute die ständig :
> 
> 
> GO GO
> ...



Ich mag´das oben genannte auch nicht und stelle fest, dass mir Kriegertanks und dann die Bärchentanks wenn ich heile die liebsten sind.

In Inis und gerade in den 3 neuen - Seelenschmiede, Grube und Hallen der Reflexion.
Bär sieht man da allerdings selten, weil die Palas ja sooo klasse! im Massentanken sind.
Tun sie auch munter (massentanken) und beanspruchen den Heiler dann als private bodyguard.

Nennt es Vorlieben, die ich pflege - aber viele Paladine und auch Todesritter überschätzen sich.


----------



## Morcan (16. Januar 2010)

Ich hatte gestern einen Heiler der sich selbst geschildet hat und dann sofort unmengen von Gegnern zu mir zog. Nach 2-3 Mal bin ich einfach stehen geblieben und hab ihn und die Dds, die gebombt haben bevor die Mobs überhaupt in meiner Nähe waren, sterben lassen. Die Repkosten war es mir in dem Fall wert um solchen Leuten zumindest ein wenig Einhalt zu gebieten...
Mir hat der Tank schon immer Spaß gemacht, aber seit der Druide nichtmehr die Ideallösung für 5-Mann Instanzen ist und man nurnoch Dmg-geile Dds dabei hat wird es mehr und mehr...grausam


----------



## fáxxe (16. Januar 2010)

Spiele selbst Tank, Heiler und DD und es gibt solche und solche!!!


Tanks die 
         	trotz markieren die aggro auf TK nich halten können
         	die nur die 15min Wartezeit abstottern in der Ini und dann mitten im kampf leaven (kein debuff)
         	meinen sie sind die besten und überleben alles!!!
         	ausgespochen gut sind und sich mühe geben ordendlich die 15-30min zu tanken (egal ob 
             22k  oder 50k)

Heiler die
         	überfordert sind Gruppenschaden zu heilen
         	sich vollkommen langweiln und hoffen das ein DD mal kurz aggro stiehlt das was zu heilen ist
         	nur auf ihren rcount sehen und das heilen vergessen

DD´s die
        	meinen sie sind die besten aber ihren Char bei ebay gekauft haben
        	nur Stroh im Kopf haben und angst vor dem Fünkchen Wahrheit!!!
        	die meinen ihren s..... virtuell durch RECOUNT zu vergleichen (der schaden an Thräsh zählt net nur          	der am Bosss)
        	meinen sie können ihren Char spielen aber wen was unerwartetes passiert wissen sie nicht was 
        	zu tun ist
        	meinen tanken zu müsseen damit es schneller geht^^
        	sich angemessen verhalten und es freude macht sie wieder zu sehn!


Bei mir ist es so das der Tank das tempo vorgibt und wer meint er müsse aus der Reihe tanzen soll es probieren stell ihn dann vor die Wahl
      	1) sich aufzuführen wie sichs gehört
          2) dem Tod ins Auge sehen und laufen!
      	3) mindestens 15min Wartezeit

aber danach muss ich sagen funktioniert es meistens ohne Probleme!!!
Und es stimmt desto später die Zeit desto lockerer und angenehmer die Leute!!!


----------



## Chillers (16. Januar 2010)

Morcan schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern einen Heiler der sich selbst geschildet hat und dann sofort unmengen von Gegnern zu mir zog. Nach 2-3 Mal bin ich einfach stehen geblieben und hab ihn und die Dds, die gebombt haben bevor die Mobs überhaupt in meiner Nähe waren, sterben lassen. Die Repkosten war es mir in dem Fall wert um solchen Leuten zumindest ein wenig Einhalt zu gebieten...
> Mir hat der Tank schon immer Spaß gemacht, aber seit der Druide nichtmehr die Ideallösung für 5-Mann Instanzen ist und man nurnoch Dmg-geile Dds dabei hat wird es mehr und mehr...grausam



Uiuiui, das ist mal wirklich heftig und ich frage mich, warum ich maunze - so ein Chaostrupp ist mir noch nicht untergekommen.


Bin ich Gruppenleiter, gebe ich sofort die Position an tank ab (bekomme sie manchmal sofort wieder), falls er marken will. Wenn nicht, marke ich eben, wenn´s nötig ist und gebe Tipps. Aber wenn andere das gerne machen, habe ich nie Probleme damit; für sowas bewerbe ich mich nicht, ich bin da gerne Mitläufer, der versucht, möglichst gut seinen Job als Heiler zu tun. 

Ansonsten ist immer klar - in 1. Linie heile ich den tank. (und dann mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

<-Scherz).

Und - es sollte dazugehören, dass jede/r TRÄNKE (mana, heil) dabei hat und die auch benutzt, sei es Heiler, Tank oder DD.

Ja, auch nur in hcInis. Ich erfreue mich auch nicht am Gesundheitsstein, himmle den an und nutze den nie, weil ich vielleicht in der nächsten Ini keinen Hexer dabei habe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und bitte auch Fläschchen oder Elixiere nutzen als 80ér (die sind nicht zum ´rumgammeln in den Taschen da), besonders wenn man noch schwach auf der Brust ist mit dem equip - es wird an der falschen Stelle gespart. 
Niemand gibt sich eine Blöße, wenn er sowas nutzt. Ist dafür vorgesehen und kostet weniger als repkosten.

So, was noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kann auch den Frust der tanks nachvollziehen. Wenn ich Zeit habe, werde ich mir mal Tankequ sammeln, mit Katzenzeugs tanken? Ungern. 

Und da ich konsequent bin, brauche ich wieder einen Satz neue Kleider mit Sockeln. Leder droppt eh´nicht so berauschend, oder meine ich das nur?

We will see - 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darkholy-Perenolde (16. Januar 2010)

Ach als Heiler erlebt man allerdings auch einen anderen Schuh . 
Bin recht gut equipt icc 25 2ter meistens in effektiven heal ,,,. und bekomm anscheinent deswegen die Tanks ab die 
,, naja merkwürdig sind .
Occulus	Tank-Bär , pvpeq. nicht gesockelt für tank , oder verzaubert, in Bär 27k leben . naja is mal was wo man nicht 
einpennt, , wenn der typ aber auch pullt wie ne wilde wutz , und mich dann zwingt manapots zu saufen .....
DDs die nebenbei aggro zogen , hatten halt pech,,auch wenn sie mich von heilaggro retteten ,aber war keine Luft da.

2ter Fall . HDZ , Pur Ausdauergesockelter DK tank mit 30k Leben, naja, von tanken wenig ahnung , , wir packen 3 bosse dann der gang
er zieht los , rennt durch ,,, ich heil ihm , hab heilaggro , die dds versuchen mich zu retten ,,, er rennt bis zur 3ten nische , 
Tank überlebt weil er KEINE aggro hatte . alle anderen down .. naja, dann sah er natürlich nicht ein zu sterben , und wir sollten 
es dann ohne tank bis zu ihm schaffen,,, dannach leavte er , keinen bock auf diesen scheiss , sein komentar.

3ter Fall , altes Königreich , ich komme grade rein, als letzter , Gruppe unten ersten 2 mobs gekill, als ich dann unten am fusse der Treppe war
gabs nen Wipe , ,Gruppe war im anderen Raum und pullte 2 gruppen.
Höflicher komentar von mir , sorry aber meine healspells reichen keine 200 meter und um ecken ..antwort
wenn du so scheisse bist und behindert .... frage , die ignores , halten die wenigstens , auch wenns nicht aufn gleichen Server is?.


Also, einfach jeder sollte nen Gang zurückschalten und nach 2-3 gruppen sieht man dann welches Tempo man durchziehn kann. 
Als recht starker Heiler , helf ich gerne lernwilligen Tanks aber wenn man das Arschloch raushängen lässt, das kann ich auch .)


----------



## MrGimbel (16. Januar 2010)

Was mich als Tank etwas stört, sind nicht nur damagegeile DDler, sondern dass ich immer häufiger in Gruppen komme, wo ich ausrüstungstechnisch mit dem Rest nicht mithalten kann. Als DDler (oder vielleicht auch Heiler) ist das kein Problem, für mich als Tank ist das einfach nur Mist, weil mir die Zeit fehlt bei mehreren Mobs Aggro aufzubauen.

Und was ich eben wieder erlebt hab.... DK lässt beim Boss die Guhlarmee raus, kotzt mich total an. Wenn dann aber mal versehenlich zuviele Mobs gezogen werden, kommt keiner auf die Idee, wobei man da vermutlich nen Wipe verhindern könnte


----------



## VILOGITY (16. Januar 2010)

Chillers schrieb:


> Ich mag´das oben genannte auch nicht und stelle fest, dass mir Kriegertanks und dann die Bärchentanks wenn ich heile die liebsten sind.
> 
> In Inis und gerade in den 3 neuen - Seelenschmiede, Grube und Hallen der Reflexion.
> Bär sieht man da allerdings selten, weil die Palas ja sooo klasse! im Massentanken sind.
> ...



Sorry, aber Idioten überschätzen sich, dass hat nichts mit der Klasse zu tun.
Gerade durch deren AOE haben es der Paladin oder der DK in HdR recht einfach wenn sie wissen was sie tun.

Bären trifft man auch nur deswegen so selten weil sie einen kleinen Tick läger brauchen um anzutanken und das ist den meisten oft zu viel.
Habe ich gerade erst gestern wieder erlebt, aber das Bärchen hat unseren Kinder Go GO GO Jäger halt 2x verrecken lassen und dann wurde er raus gewählt. 
Als Retri tut man dem Bären auch einen gefallen wenn man die Schatten Aura (ICC Ini's)anmacht, aber naja, bei den ganzen Reroll WotlK Kindern die es nicht mal
schaffen in einer INI die Reitaura auszumachen....was will man da auch anderes erwarten.
Mitdenken? WTF ?

Zu BC gab es eigentlich viele Bärchen, aber heute sieht man die irgendwie seltener, ich denke mal es liegt einfach daran, dass der Bär einen Moment mit der Rota 
brauch und die 3-5 sec vielen schon zu viel sind.
Genau wie Katzen, machen TOP Schaden, müssen aber mehr als 2 Tasten nutzen und ihre Rota einhalten sonst DMG einbruch von 1K DPS, und wer will schon mehr als 
2-3 Tasten drücken....
Gute Katzen sind heute fast so selten wie Paladine zu BC...leider.


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (16. Januar 2010)

ich habe als tank null probleme. wenn die dds schon pullen, seid ihr definitiv zu langsam. ich pulle so schnell, das die garnicht hinterherkommen. dann hat man auch immer genug zeit zum antanken. und ich nutze meinen spot auch für dds. falls dem healer das mana ausgeht gibt es halt anregen.

ich war auch schon als dd in heros und muss mich oft über die schlechten tanks wundern. viele nutzen ihren spot so gut wie garnicht. musste als ele häufig schon mobs tanken.
ein kurzer spot und der healer wäre wieder entlastet.

ich lasse niemals absichtlich einen dd sterben. denn das hält nur wieder auf. alle wollen schließlich schnell durch die ini kommen.


----------



## Sharka84 (16. Januar 2010)

moin moin, ist leider wirklich so wie du schreibst.

aber wen ich dann tanke mache ich das auch so die dds die nicht warten können dürfen ihren mob gerne behalten, leider erwische ich dabei meist nur jäger die dann totstellen und ich dem heiler logischerweise den arsch rette. aber letzt hat es sogar geklappt das der jäger 2mal dran glauben musste *fg* genau wie ein hexer in der grube der einfach nich den debuff auslaufen lassen wollte ich hab dem heiler dann geschrieben er soll den hexer einfach nich mehr heilen... lernen durch schmerz! hilft bei vielen aber leider nur kurz zeitig


----------



## Grabsch (16. Januar 2010)

CrAzyPsyCh0 schrieb:


> ich habe als tank null probleme. wenn die dds schon pullen, seid ihr definitiv zu langsam. ich pulle so schnell, das die garnicht hinterherkommen. dann hat man auch immer genug zeit zum antanken. und ich nutze meinen spot auch für dds. falls dem healer das mana ausgeht gibt es halt anregen.
> 
> ich war auch schon als dd in heros und muss mich oft über die schlechten tanks wundern. viele nutzen ihren spot so gut wie garnicht. musste als ele häufig schon mobs tanken.
> ein kurzer spot und der healer wäre wieder entlastet.
> ...




Ich muss dir absolut recht geben. Ich bekomme auch nie Probleme mit pullenden dd's, da ich selbst immer ordentlich Tempo vorlege.

Mir kommt es langsam so vor, als ob sich in diesem Tread lauter schlechte Tanks sammeln die ich, wenn ich mal als DD unterwegs bin, als verabschäungswürdig empfinde, da sie alles aufhalten und nichts auf die Reihe bekommen.

Wie bereits erwähnt: Ihr seid selbst schuld wenn die DD's pullen und "GOGOGO" schreiben. Dann seid ihr einfach zu langsam.


----------



## Nasiria (16. Januar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Ich muss dir absolut recht geben. Ich bekomme auch nie Probleme mit pullenden dd's, da ich selbst immer ordentlich Tempo vorlege.
> 
> Mir kommt es langsam so vor, als ob sich in diesem Tread lauter schlechte Tanks sammeln die ich, wenn ich mal als DD unterwegs bin, als verabschäungswürdig empfinde, da sie alles aufhalten und nichts auf die Reihe bekommen.
> 
> Wie bereits erwähnt: Ihr seid selbst schuld wenn die DD's pullen und "GOGOGO" schreiben. Dann seid ihr einfach zu langsam.



Ich hatte schon oft genug DDs, die es sich immernoch leisten konnten ein "ogog" in den Channel zu hauen, selbst wenn wir nach 12 Minuten im Nexus vor dem vorletzen Boss standen. Und das ist sicherlich auch nicht so langsam, dass man da noch weiter hetzen müsste. Außerdem empfinde ich DDs als Verabscheuungswürdig, die sich selbst herausnehmen über alles bestimmen zu wollen.
Wenn bei mir als Tank ein DD sagt, dass ich schneller machen soll, dann schalte ich auf Gehen um. Wenn man keine Zeit hat, dann hat man nichts in Instanzen zu suchen, egal wie leicht sie inzwischen sind. Ich gehe selbst allgemein nur noch in Instanzen, um dem ein oder anderen Freund bzw. Gildenmember beim Ausrüsten zu helfen, daher weiß ich auch, dass wir ohnehin nicht so schnell machen können. Nur ist das 99% der DDs egal.
Ich persönlich halte das aber zumeist trotzdem so: DD pullt, ich spotte ab. DD pullt zweite Mal, ich verwarne ihn. Beim dritten Mal bleib ich hinten stehen und schau zu.
Gibt natürlich auch immer Ausnahmen davon, zum Beispiel in der Seelenschmiede einmal. Als Pala macht sich Tanken ohne Mana recht schwer und wenn man keinen Schaden bekommt, dann bekommt man auch kein Mana zurück. Da meinten dann die DDs fröhlich wie sie waren, dass sie doch auf den Boss zulaufen. Ich hatte einfach ganz in Ruhe getrunken und zugeschaut, wie lange sie wohl überleben können, bei sowas kenne ich nichts.
Also liegt das ganz gerne auch mal daran, dass man einen Augenblick Zeit braucht, weil man zu gut ausgerüstet ist, und nicht zu schlecht.


----------



## Totemkrieger (16. Januar 2010)

Nen bisschen vermiss ich die Zeite in denen man:

-Tanks noch antanken ließ(gerade bei AOE tanking)

-CCs wie Sheep,Kopfnuss etc. benutzt wurden.

Ich kenne das Handwerk des Tankens aus Prot-Paladin Sicht und derzeit auch aus Deff-Krieger Sicht und muss einfach sagen,dass man es als Paladin schon sehr viel einfacher hat mit Aggroaufbau,Aoe Tanking usw.
Und mittlerweile ist es mir sowas von egal wenn DDs pullen oder es einen gibt,der meint immer auf´s falsche Target zu gehen.Die lass ich dann halt verrecken und wenn sie mich dann beschimpfen erkläre ich warum ich nicht mehr spotte und wer es dann nicht einsieht..entweder Ausschlusswahl oder wenn die ganze Gruppe so ist,verabschiede ich mich einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 "Viel Spaß in der 20 Minuten Warteschlange,auf der Suche nach nem neuen Tank "
Ich seh es nicht ein,mich in meiner Freizeitbeschäftigung von irgendwelchen 15 Jährigen,verpickelten(im Klischee gesprochen) Kindern hetzen zu lassen.Ich gebe das Tempo vor und wer damit nicht leben kann,der darf gerne gehen oder mal selber einen Tank spielen.Es hat nämlich auch nen Grund warum es meist so wenig Tanks gibt.*grins*

MFG Urkma


----------



## Lightborn (16. Januar 2010)

Was man hier in alles lesen muss..... schlimm was ihr für Gruppen erwischt.

Ich kann mich im Grossen und Ganzen nicht klagen, wenn ich mal rnd gehe habe ich meistens Glück und sollte doch mal ein gogo Schreier dabei sein kommt von mir dann meistens folgender Satz: 

Mein lieber guter Freund, hast du nen Tank Specc? Wenn ja darfst du gerne übernehmen und ich machs mir gemütlich bei ner Runde Erze farmen. Falls nicht: Merke dir es kann sein das ich meine Zigarette gerade ausdrücke, mein kleiner mich evtl. was frägt und ich den Anstand habe ihn bei einer Anwort anzusehen oder eine Kerze gerade umgekippt ist und ich diese wieder austelle damit mir nicht die ganze Wohnung abbrennt.

Danch ist meistens gut. Sollte der Angesprochene nen Tankspecc haben überlasse ich ihm gerne das Feld. Wenn ich on komme will ich meinen Spass und will nicht genervt werden (und ich bin im normalfall auch ziemlich schnell durch die heros unterwegs. Ausnahme die drei neuen Inis da lass mir etwas mehr Zeit und achte stärker auf den Heiler und die DDs)

Und sollte mal eine Aggrosau dabei sein (mein Tankequip ist Mttelmass da es nur ein Twink ist) sage ich ihm das er doch so höflich sein soll und auf sein Omen zu achten. Falls nach dieser Aufforderung noch keine Besserung in Sicht ist, klemmt mein Spott dann oder hat CD weil ich gerade für den Heiler gespottet habe.

Mfg Light


----------



## Long_Wolf (16. Januar 2010)

Mein Tank ist frisch in Nordend angekommen (Längere Pause) und dementsprechend ist das EQ... Juckt die meisten DDs aber nicht...
Tja, ich hab mir daraufhin ein makro mit folgendem Spruch erstellt ( Der ein oder andere mag ihn noch kennen) : 
Tank tot = Heiler schuld , Heiler tot = Tank schuld , DD tot = selber schuld
Dem folgt meist ein  P.S. : Wer die aggro findet darf sie behalten



Das bremst die voreiligeren DDs meist ab. Wenn das nicht reicht... Es wurdeja schon erwähnt wie wenige Tanks es gibt...


----------



## gospelhouse (16. Januar 2010)

Tja aus der sicht einen noch lewrnenden heilers habe ich es jetzt immer erlebt das die tanks und DD durchstuermen und mir kaum zeit lassen Mana zu regenerieren.  Ich wuerde gerne die Inis langsamer machen, das spiel geniesen. Aber fuer mich is das meist ein einziges geheze. Und dann stirbt natuerlich der eine oder ander oder auch die gruppe, weil ich mit halben mana reingehe und die trankregeneration ja erst nach dem kampf beginnt. so kann man nur einmal nen manatrank in einem kampf zu sich nehmen. Da hilft dann auch die "flame des Glaubens" auf dem tnak nicht viel.
/ironie Ja es ist in wow wie im richtigen leben wir wollen alle 12 jaehrige mit 40 jaehhriger Tank, Heal oder DD erfahrung willig den eigenen erfolg fuer die gruppe zu opfern und die ini im SChnitt unter 1 min zu schaffen um schnellstmoeglich episch 90 zu werden /ironie
Gerne wuerde ich mit einem langsam tank durch ne ini ziehen oder sogar mit einem bescheidenen und unerfahrenen, der einem selbst zeit zum looten laesst und auch die werte der gelooteten gegenstaende beim wuerfeln zu betrachten
Somit unterschreibe ich als heal lehrling das Post von weisse kroete voll und ganz und moechte manchmal kein heal und kein tank sein *tank wird meine zweite skillung


----------



## Timewarp85 (16. Januar 2010)

/sign

Ich bin zwar kein Tank aber auch ich als DD kann das nur voll und ganz unterschreiben. Ich vermisse auch ein wenig die alten Zeiten in denen CC noch praktiziert wurde ;-/
Ich finds auch immer wieder lustig wie manche IMBA ROXXOR DD´s eine grp in HDR HC pullen und dann dabei draufgehen weil der tank noch nicht rdy war ^^

Die leute haben einfach immer weniger zeit wodurch natürlich einiges an spielspaß flöten geht. Wie gesagt, früher gabs noch CC, heute gibts nurnoch DMG/DPS.

Wenn ich solche leute mit in meiner Grp habe vote ich fast immer sofort fürn Kick! Natürlich nicht bei nem unverschuldeten Bodypull ;-)

Blizz trägt aber auch ne menge dazu bei das die leute immer schneller iwo durchsein wollen, man bekommt ja mittlerweile fürn paar marken ziemlich gutes equip.
Kein wunder also das die leute so schnell wie möglich durch ne ini durch wollen, je swchneller man durch die eine ini ist, desto schneller kann man die nächste machen usw usw...

Naja ich versuche mir dennoch den spielspaß nicht nehmen zu lassen...wenn ich schon am anfang in ner GRP lese "GOGOGO...schneller etc." leave ich meistens schon direkt wieder ^^

Scheiss auf den 15min debuff


gruß Time

edith:// Allem ärger zum trotz level ich mir grade nen Druiden hoch der später mal nen Tank werden soll ;-)


----------



## Morcan (16. Januar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> Ich muss dir absolut recht geben. Ich bekomme auch nie Probleme mit pullenden dd's, da ich selbst immer ordentlich Tempo vorlege.
> 
> Mir kommt es langsam so vor, als ob sich in diesem Tread lauter schlechte Tanks sammeln die ich, wenn ich mal als DD unterwegs bin, als verabschäungswürdig empfinde, da sie alles aufhalten und nichts auf die Reihe bekommen.
> 
> Wie bereits erwähnt: Ihr seid selbst schuld wenn die DD's pullen und "GOGOGO" schreiben. Dann seid ihr einfach zu langsam.



An meiner Geschwindigkeit hat bisher niemand rumgemeckert, wenn man mir mit Irreführung oder Schurkenhandel ein paar Mobs ranholt ist das auch kein Problem...aber wenn der Heiler 3 Gruppen gleichzeitig ranzieht, ohne irgendwas zu sagen ist das schon etwas mies.

Außerdem kommst du ziemlich arrogant rüber jemanden als verabscheuungswürdig zu bezeichnen, weil er nicht so ein "Uber-Player" wie du ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Tank ist mein Twink und dementsprechend etwas weniger ausgerüstet, 3 Raidtage mit dem Main pro Woche reichen mir für gewöhnlich auch, da muss ich nicht alles mit dem Twink wiederholen.


----------



## Tamîkus (16. Januar 2010)

also ich hab respekt vor den tanks sie stehn schlieslich an den mobs und bossen und lassen sich vermöblen und reppkosten einbringen weis noch net wies mit dem 80er tanks ist mein dudu tank ist erst 41 aber immer wen ich inne inni komme wird freundlich begrüsst und auf meine anweisungen und bitten in der grp eingegangen wie zb ma kurz antanken lassen bei mehreren mobs die leute die meinen man braucht kein tank dan sollen sie hello kitty zocken gehn tanks sind zwar ne mangelware aber ich bin sehr froh wen ein tank mich anwispert für ne inni oder raid

RESPEKTIERT DIE TANKS !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shokras (16. Januar 2010)

jo also ich schließe mich da einigen meiner vorrednern an falls nen dd der meinung ist pullen zu müssen dda er schneller und besser ist im agrohalten bekommt er sein fett schnell weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
falls ein werter rogue oder hunter der meinung ist es geht ihm etwas zu langsam vorran und wir helfen mal mit misdirection oder schurkenhandel nach aktiviere ich mein gottesschild bzw klicke den buff weg und derjenige welche gepullt hat soll selber sein spass mit den mobs haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
mein schwager is auch solch ein lustiger genosse und stirbt ziehmlich oft dadurch aber naja was soll ich sagen er lernt auch nicht draus! Harakiri oder so ?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Da Magic (16. Januar 2010)

das einzige was da hilft ist solche ignoranten konsequent bei jeder gruppe draufgehen zu lassen und zu ignorieren, wenn dsa jeder ank macht hat kollege "ich brauch kein tnak weil ghule sind imba" bald n problem in random heroics zu kommen


----------



## Morcan (16. Januar 2010)

shokras schrieb:


> Harakiri oder so ?!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Seppuku 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eyatrian (16. Januar 2010)

VILOGITY schrieb:


> Bären trifft man auch nur deswegen so selten weil sie einen kleinen Tick läger brauchen um anzutanken und das ist den meisten oft zu viel.





Spielen wir das gleiche WoW ?  Bären sind nach wie vor die besten, wenn es um schnelles Aggro aufbauen geht... man muss nur wissen wie!

Ich hänge jeden Dk/Pala/Krieger in der Aggro ab.  
Und so schwer ist die Rota nicht (Stichwort Brainafk).

Wenn ich Bosse (in Instanzen) tanke  kann ich meistens schon bei 60% aufhören i-was zu machen weil 
ich schon genug Aggro für den ganzen Kampf habe...


MfG

Eyatrian, Druide aus Leidenschaft


----------



## Kalle1978 (16. Januar 2010)

STOPP:

Ich halte euch TANKS für......

Ich spiele einen Heiler im LowLvl Bereich. Was ist mit den Tanks los, Es wird nicht auf den Heiler gewartet, Einn DD tankt O_o, man wird geflamed weil man zu wenig manareg hat. Ich fühle mich verarscht. Ich skille auf Heal, freue mich auf eine Ini und dann ist nur Stress.
Warum kann man nicht gechilled durch eine Ini durchgehen? Wenn man einen Boss nicht kennt, warum fragt man nicht kurz? Wenn man Probleme hat die Aggro zu halten, warum makiert man dann nicht die Mobs?

Es ist auch ein Unding, ich setze mich hin, fange an zu trinken, und der Krieger stürmt in die entlegenste Mobgrp. Selbst wenn ich wollte komme ich da nicht schnell genug hin, und diese Kommentare wie 3 Gruppen nehme ich immer auf einmal oder halbes Mana reicht, kann man sich da sparen. 

Da es hier um die Tanks geht sage ich über die Go Go Go DD mal nichts.

In 80er Heros kann man ja mal fix durch um die Marken abzugreifen. Aber in niedriegen Instanzen sollte man ein wenig obacht walten lassen.


Natürlich habe ich auch Gute Erfahrungen in den Inis mit Tanks gemacht, an diese sage ich Danke, an den rest Bitte geht als DD.


----------



## Fusselbirne (16. Januar 2010)

Find solche Texte immer wieder amüsant.Und zwar aus dem Grund,dass sich durch eben solche Texte eben nix ändern wird.Mal ehrlich,wer glaubt denn im Ernst,dass sich irgendeiner der WoW Spieler,außer vllt 10% der Leser hier,ihr Verhalten im Spiel jemals ändern sollten?Sie finden ja anscheinend immer wieder Tanks,die das mit sich machen lassen oder durch ihre Gilde "Roflcopter".Würden sie stundenlang auf Tanks warten müssen,weil sie sich die Tanks tatsächlich vergraulen würden,müssten sie ja irgendwann mehr als ne Std. warten...passiert aber nicht,also wieso aufhören?


----------



## Gentor007 (16. Januar 2010)

Ich finde, in deinem Beitrag hört es sich so an, als ob 80 oder 90% der dds sich so verhalten würden. Ich spiele selbst einen Tank und kann das nicht bestätigen.
Zwar gibt es hin und wieder solche dds, allerdings sag ich dann meine Meinung... wenn es dann immernoch so weitergeht, stell ich die Gruppe vor die Wahl, ob sie den dd kicken oder ich rausgehe..... (z.B. letzens in HdB hat ein Jäger immer mit Zielführung gepullt... ich hab ihm gesagt, dass das nervt und er hat mich als arrogant bezeichnet, allerdings hat ers dann auch gelassen, wahrscheinlich, weil er wusste, dass er sonst gekickt wird).


----------



## Cydalla (18. Januar 2010)

Hab ja schonmal was zu dem Thema hier gesagt, aber als ich die letzte Seite hier gelesen hab, kams mir doch wieder richtig hoch.

Wer nimmt sich die Dreistigkeit raus einen anderen Spieler ( Tank) als "Verabscheuungswürdig" zu bezeichnen? Für sowas gehört euch in den Arsch getreten!

Ihr kennt keinen dieser Leute, habt sie noch nie spielen sehen und nehmt euch die Frechheit raus sie zu verurteilen? 
Mir ist das egal, wenn eine DD durch seine Schuld verreckt, aber wenn ich sterbe kostet mich das 1. Zeit und 2. richtig Gold. Ich bin nicht bereit mir in ner rnd hero Repkosten zu farmen, weil einer meint er muss nen Speedrun haben. 
Das einige Tanks nicht auf ihre Heiler achten, ist bekannt und ist mindestens genauso schlimm, da der Tank immer den Überblick haben sollte. 
Früher gabs mal nen Spruch: Nie vor den Tank laufen....!  vermiss ich irgendwie in dieser ganzen AOE-Welle. Rein, Bomben, Raus! 

In letzter Zeit ist mir aufgefallen, das wenn ich twinke udn mich anmelde für norm low inzen in Woltk, kommen immer 11k DK´s, mit DD equip Stufe 58 als Tank in die Inzen, weils einfach schneller geht. Bei sowas krieg ich nen Hals, weil man die scheisse ja nicht weggeheilt bekommt. 
Als ich mit Tank nach nordend kam, hatte ich mit 70  16-17K unbuffed und 512 Verteidigung. Meine Heiler sind eher an Langeweile gestorben, als an Aggro. Genauso halte ich es heute auch noch.


----------



## Fremder123 (18. Januar 2010)

Als hauptsächlicher DD (Paladin), der allerdings oft als Heiler in den 5ern unterwegs ist weil man einfach schneller geladen wird, hab ich (Gott sei Dank nicht all ZU oft aber doch dann und wann) eher Probleme mit den Tanks als mit übereifrigen DDs. Da wird nach dem Instanzport blindlings losgerannt als wär der Teufel hinter ihnen her, obwohl ich mit komplett leerem Mana durch umspeccen/ Equip wechseln mich grad zum trinken hingesetzt hab. Wozu braucht der Heiler auch Mana?! Ist doch bestimmt nur ein lästiges Überbleibsel aus Classic-Zeiten... Ich hab mir angewöhnt bei solchen Fällen sitzenzubleiben und seelenruhig zuzusehen wie der Tank sich da zu schaffen macht. Ist mein Mana auf akzeptablem Stand bekommt er Heilung (sollte er da noch leben). Nicht nur DDs lernen durch Schmerz! Als Pala habe ich keine Manaprobleme beim heilen, aber ich muss erstmal welches haben um heilen zu können!

Heut morgen wieder so ein netter Fall: Palatank kann in Azjol hc die Aggro oft gegen einen DK-DD nicht halten. Offenbar stinkt ihm das und anstatt das mal anzusprechen pullt er den ersten Boss und verlässt MITTEN im Kampf die Gruppe. Ich konnte dann mit Mühe und Not die Gruppe am Leben halten bis der Boss tot war. Was soll sowas?! Wenn ihr Tanks denkt das ist eine "Belehrung" für den DD, dann bedenkt dass sowas die ganze Gruppe im Mitleidenschaft zieht.

Letztens Violette Festung HC: Ich bin als Heiler rein (ausnahmsweise schon vor Port drauf geskillt), Ladebildschirm geht weg und ich sehe, wie sich direkt vor mir die Türen der Zitadelle schließen da der Tank(!), ohne auf irgendwen zu warten, das Event gestartet hat. Ich schaffe es grad so durchzulaufen, 2 DDs stehen aber vor verschlossener Tür und verlassen die Gruppe. Die erste Addwelle kommt, wir sind nur noch Tank, Heiler und 1 DD und unglaublicherweise fällt nach schier endlosem Kampf dem Tank auf, dass 2 Leute fehlen. Der andere DD und ich porten uns, als die nächste Welle kommt, aus der Instanz und der Tank segnet das Zeitliche (auch sorum muss Strafe mal sein, Reppkosten farmen muss aber auch bei einem übereifrigen Tank nicht sein). Auf seine verwirrte Frage was los ist haben wir ihm sein Verhalten erklärt und anstatt seinen Fehler einzusehen verlässt er kommentarlos die Gruppe.

Ich könnte noch mehr Beispiele bringen aber das sprengt den Rahmen. Was ich sagen will: Es sind nicht immer nur die anderen die Mist bauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Es gibt gute Tanks, DDs und Heiler da draußen, aber genauso gut auch schlechte... letzten Endes zählt der Charakter des Spielers hinter der Figur. Und so Speedtanks wie #362 find ich genauso unter aller Kanone wie "gogo"-DDs. Ich spiele um Spaß zu haben und nicht, um Zeitrekorde aufzustellen (außer die gehören zu einem Achievement/ Bosskampf und sind notwendig). Und wenn das Mana alle ist gibts keine Heilung, basta.

P.S. noch was Versöhnliches: Als wir heut Morgen für Azjol mittels Tool auf einen neuen Tank warteten hab ich mich rausgeportet und zum Zeitvertreib in Dala ein wenig in der Kanalisation geangelt. Und siehe da, die Riesige Kanalratte hängt am Haken! So konnte man dem Ganzen wenigstens noch etwas Gutes abgewinnen. Ein paar Minuten später kam dann eine nette DK-Tankeline und wir konnten Azjol inkl. Frostmarken vernünftig abschließen... es geht also doch.^^


----------



## RedShirt (18. Januar 2010)

> Als ich mit Tank nach nordend kam, hatte ich mit 70 16-17K unbuffed und 512 Verteidigung. Meine Heiler sind eher an Langeweile gestorben, als an Aggro. Genauso halte ich es heute auch noch.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Post mal pls n Armory Link.

Als 70er DK in Vollkobalt (70er Defzeugs) komm ich weder auf 512 Deff noch auf 16-17k UB.
Eher 11k ub und 425. Und die 12er Rüstungssets als VZ drauf...
OK, ich hab nicht Zul Aman Gear an, das ist klar..70er Epics die bis 80 reichen.


----------



## Grabsch (18. Januar 2010)

RedShirt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Wird er das Zeug nichtmehr anhaben, da ich seiner Aussage entnehme, dass er höchstwahrscheinlich bereits 80 ist.

2. Es gab eine Zeit vor WotLk, und dort hatte man auch Tanks.


----------



## RedShirt (18. Januar 2010)

Grabsch schrieb:


> 1. Wird er das Zeug nichtmehr anhaben, da ich seiner Aussage entnehme, dass er höchstwahrscheinlich bereits 80 ist.
> 
> 2. Es gab eine Zeit vor WotLk, und dort hatte man auch Tanks.



1. Darum frag ich.

2. Das überrascht mich jetzt. Muß ich erstmal verdauen. Gabs die wirklich? 
[/ironie] schon klar, aber ich sah die Aussage jetzt eher zeitaktueller.


----------



## Cydalla (18. Januar 2010)

Wer hat den gesagt das ich als 70 Dk nach Nordend gekommen bin? 
Ich rede von meinem Tank und das ist immernoch ein Krieger(in).  Und selbstverständlich ist der mittlerweile 80. Kannst gerne im Arsenal nachschauen, es gibt nur eine mit dem Namen.


----------



## StrangeFabs (18. Januar 2010)

Mh ich glaub ich muss mal meinen alten Kriegertank auspacken, der ist noch in 3.1 Heroic gear (200 und niedriger mit wenigen Ausnahmen) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mal ein paar Gruppen aufhalten.

Das tolle ist wenn die Gruppe einem als Tank (und auch als Heiler wobei es da etwas kniffliger ist) rumzickt, zickt man einfach so lang zurück bis sie a) dem Tank folgt (der nunmal das Tempo vorgibt) oder b) dich rauswirft, dann 5 Minuten auf einen neuen Tank wartet während du instant eine neue Gruppe findest die hoffentlich besser ist (sonst das ganze wiederholen).




Was ich nicht leiden kann ist mit der Einstellung "Wer Aggro hat, darf sie behalten" in eine Instanz zu gehen. Wenn jemand Aggro zieht ist es DEINE Aufgabe unnötige Probleme (DPS-Tod) zu vermeiden und den Spieler dann darauf hinzuweisen. Wenn er es weiter macht oder sogar von der Sorte ist "jetzt erst recht", dann lass ihn einfach mal sterben, weiß ihn nochmal fröhlich darauf hin, dass es so auch nicht schneller geht - und bis jetzt hat es so bisher jeder DD gelernt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 - Außerdem ist DPS-Aggro schrecklich für den Heiler, selbst Plattenträger brauchen Heilspam um heroischen Trash zu überleben (Bei Stoffträgern gehts dann 1-2-3-Tod).


----------

